# Alutech Teibun



## coastalwolf (8. August 2013)

In der neuen MountainBike wird das Teibun als Race-Enduro Ableger des Fanes vorgestellt. 140 oder 150mm Federweg mit strafferer Abstimmung. Drei Ausstattungsvarianten mit 27,5". Die Gabeln sollen 150-160mm FW haben. 

Mehr Infos gibt's nicht. Weiß von Euch jemand genaueres? Auf den ersten Blick nur minimal vom Fanes differenziert.


----------



## JpunktF (9. August 2013)

Für mich schaut`s aus wie ein Fanes AM mit anderem Namen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (10. August 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> In der neuen MountainBike wird das Teibun als Race-Enduro Ableger des Fanes vorgestellt. 140 oder 150mm Federweg mit strafferer Abstimmung. Drei Ausstattungsvarianten mit 27,5". Die Gabeln sollen 150-160mm FW haben.
> 
> Mehr Infos gibt's nicht. Weiß von Euch jemand genaueres? Auf den ersten Blick nur minimal vom Fanes differenziert.




zur Eurobike wird es wohl mehr geben....... und es sieht wirklich aus wie ein AM auf Steroiden  ...zumindest ist das AM bis auf die größeren Räder zu 99% identisch (Geodaten fehlen noch)


----------



## JpunktF (14. August 2013)

Jetzt gibts das Teibun auf der Homepage im Lagerverkauf ;-)

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Teibun-10-Komplettbike-v1-Gr-M-Einzelstueck


----------



## Ganiscol (14. August 2013)

Fragmentation der Modellpalette.


----------



## KATZenfreund (18. August 2013)

Dann muss die Community das Defrag auspacken...


----------



## Kharne (19. August 2013)

Mal gucken wie lange der Jü das treibt, gibt genug Hersteller, die an zu viel Angebot kaputtgegangen sind.


----------



## Wipp (20. August 2013)

Immo heißt es eher an der selben Schraube zu drehen wie die Industrie ..und die bringt genau solche Sachen......
Ich habe es in Willingen gesehen und es macht bestimmt Sinn wenn man "schneller" sein will.......


----------



## n4ppel (20. August 2013)

Wenn ich den Jü in Willingen richtig verstanden habe, so bekommt jeder Fanesableger in unterschiedlicher Laufradgröße nur einen anderen Namen.


----------



## ollo (21. August 2013)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Jü in Willingen richtig verstanden habe, so bekommt jeder Fanesableger in unterschiedlicher Laufradgröße nur einen anderen Namen.



das ist die richtige 100 Punkte Antwort...... und genug Bergnamen gibt es ja auch


----------



## JpunktF (21. August 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> das ist die richtige 100 Punkte Antwort...... und genug Bergnamen gibt es ja auch



Teibun ist aber im Gegensatz zu Fanes, Sennes, Tofane kein ladinischer Name einer Alm ;-)

Taibón müsste es heissen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (21. August 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Teibun ist aber im Gegensatz zu Fanes, Sennes, Tofane kein ladinischer Name einer Alm ;-)
> 
> Taibón müsste es heissen ;-)




also wie Schantal gesprochen und Chantal geschrieben


----------



## JpunktF (21. August 2013)

Du wartest doch auf`s Pederü ;-)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pederü

Das wird dann das 650b-FanesAM für gemütliche Touren ;-)


----------



## Bukk (29. August 2013)

da is es:

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/np/wp/npwp4po1owou/large_Pinion-10.jpg?0


----------



## schueffi (29. August 2013)

sieht verdammt gut aus


----------



## RumbleJungle (29. August 2013)

Ist das Tretlager nicht ein wenig hoch oder täuscht das?


----------



## Maui (30. August 2013)

Hier ohne Pinion.
noch paar weiter Fotos gibts hier.
http://www.soulrider-ev.de/eurobike-2013-alutech-news/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (31. August 2013)

Hoffentlich gibt es die Umlenkhebelabdeckkappen auch zum Nachrüsten. Sieht wesentlich schicker aus. Am besten noch in schwarz eloxiert


----------



## goflo (31. August 2013)

Das dürften keine Abdeckkappen sein, sondern eher neue Schrauben im Stil der Horstlinkschrauben hinten.


----------



## hasardeur (31. August 2013)

Genau. Und dann lieber die alten mit anständiger Inbus-Schlüsselgröße. Da kann man wenigstens mit ruhigem Gewissen 10Nm drauf geben.

Ansonsten: Die Ausstattung ist scmackofatz....ein Traum. Würde ich, bis auf die Bremsen und Reifen, sofort so nehmen.


----------



## LC4Fun (1. September 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Genau. Und dann lieber die alten mit anständiger Inbus-Schlüsselgröße. Da kann man wenigstens mit ruhigem Gewissen 10Nm drauf geben.
> 
> Ansonsten: Die Ausstattung ist scmackofatz....ein Traum. Würde ich, bis auf die Bremsen und Reifen, sofort so nehmen.



...und dann aber beeeilen... Mich haben auch als einziges an dieser Konfig die Bremsen gestört. Und der Preis ist mit ca. 4.299 sogar fair - wenn man sieht, dass Ghost für lächerliches XT Lector 7 den selben aufrufen will... Am Stand wurde mir erklärt sie wurden die Logistik gerade auslagern. Ab einem bestimmten Datum könnte man dann nicht mehr über abweichende Konfig sprechen... 

LG,
Holger


----------



## JpunktF (1. September 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Genau. Und dann lieber die alten mit anständiger Inbus-Schlüsselgröße. Da kann man wenigstens mit ruhigem Gewissen 10Nm drauf geben.



Sind T25. Und laut Berit wohl auch für E2 nachrüstbar.


----------



## hasardeur (1. September 2013)

Hab ja eine Fanes und kann die zur Not noch immer auf 650B umbauen...wird billiger, als ein neues Bike 
Den Wegfall der Individualisierung finde ich übrigens schlecht. Das war bisher eine sehr positive Tugend von Alutech. Räder von der Stange gibt es doch genug. Das sollten sich Jü und Basti nochmal überlegen.

T25 ist OK. Ich würde mir aber lieber eine Lösung wünschen, wo man nicht mehr dies U-Scheiben zwischenfummeln muss. Dann würde ich da auch mal öfter saubermachen.
Irgendwie werden Neuerungen an Stellen gemacht, die ich für nicht erneuerungsbedürftig finde. Da gibt es ganz andere Punkte, z.B. das Hauptlager insgesamt oder die Führung der hinteren Bremsleitung am Hauptlager vorbei.


----------



## Maui (1. September 2013)

Soviel ich weiß soll auch weiter custom angeboten werden.
Nur muss mal sehen das Jü&Basti heut komplettbikes anbieten zu einem Preis für den man früher grad mal einen Wildsau frame der kaufen konnte.


----------



## visualex (2. September 2013)

Maui schrieb:


> Hier ohne Pinion.
> noch paar weiter Fotos gibts hier.
> http://www.soulrider-ev.de/eurobike-2013-alutech-news/



Hi, danke für den Link. Gibt es von dem Prospektfoto mit der Ausstattungsliste zufällig ein höher aufgelöstes Bild? Man erkennt da leider nicht alles.

Gruss und Dank
Alex


----------



## ollo (2. September 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hab ja eine Fanes und kann die zur Not noch immer auf 650B umbauen...wird billiger, als ein neues Bike
> Den Wegfall der Individualisierung finde ich übrigens schlecht. Das war bisher eine sehr positive Tugend von Alutech. Räder von der Stange gibt es doch genug. Das sollten sich Jü und Basti nochmal überlegen.




Wer soll das bezahlen wer hat soviel Geld wer hat soviel pinke pinke ....



Mal angenommen es werden 1000 Bikes pro Jahr verkauft und Du mußt dir  als Hersteller je 3 unterschiedliche Gabeln, Dämpfer, Schaltgruppen, Laufräder usw. für jeden Rahmen hinlegen weil jeder sich mal was aussuchen kann oder dieses oder jenes Teil getauscht haben möchte, wie lange wird das gut gehen wenn man nicht gerade Canyon, Merida usw. heißt.  

Man kann Natürlich 2014 oder 15 Bikes mit 2013 Teilen verkaufen, wird dann aber auch nicht richtig sein und 2013 Teile sind in 2014 ja schon ALT und kaum noch zu gebrauchen  .  Alternativ schlägt man einfach die kosten für drei Ausstattungsvarianten drauf .......... doof nur das dann wahrscheinlich alles zu teuer ist und es dann heißt "die Spinner von Alutech" 

ach ja 

 , wieso ist immer das was man nicht haben kann interessanter, als das was man haben kann


----------



## hasardeur (2. September 2013)

Selbstverständlich muss gefallen, was man haben kann, nur ist die Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit größer, wenn die Auswahl größer ist.

Customizing muss kein Widerspruch zu Wirtschaftlichkeit sein, sondern ist reine Produktstrategie.

Dass es auch komplett ohne Customizing sehr erfolgreich funktionieren kann, zeigen Marken wie Cube, Radon, Canyon....Ich finde aber ein bisschen Maßschneiderei bei einem  Bike für 3-4k oder mehr eine sehr schöne Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (2. September 2013)

Ich würd mal behaupten, es gibt eh keine 2 Fanes von den bisher ausgelieferten die exakte Zwillinge sind...

Aber zurück zum Teibun-wenn man das Faltblatt aufmerksam liest dann stellt man fest: es gibt kein FanesAM mehr ;-)


----------



## JoBu (2. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gespannt auf die Geodaten und den Vergleich zum AM.
Pinion scheit es ja als Option zu geben...hoff ich

Gibt es ab bald auch andere Eloxalfarbtöne bei Alutech? Oder ist das Foto einfach nur komisch belichtet?

http://fthumb1.mtb-news.de/cache/67...pvdi6q4cft/large_Eurobike_Tag_3_Alutech-2.jpg

Gruß,
Jochen


----------



## ollo (3. September 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich muss gefallen, was man haben kann, nur ist die Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit größer, wenn die Auswahl größer ist.
> 
> Customizing muss kein Widerspruch zu Wirtschaftlichkeit sein, sondern ist reine Produktstrategie.
> 
> Dass es auch komplett ohne Customizing sehr erfolgreich funktionieren kann, zeigen Marken wie Cube, Radon, Canyon....Ich finde aber ein bisschen Maßschneiderei bei einem  Bike für 3-4k oder mehr eine sehr schöne Option.



Schön wenn Du Alutech von der Größe mit Canyon, Cube oder Radon vergleichst, passt aber nicht und Customizing in der Größenordnung ist für Alutech NOCH zu aufwändig und "teuer". Man kauft ja nicht Schaltgruppen für 5-10000 ein sondern um ein Vielfaches mehr und die Kohle mußt Du dann erst einmal liegen haben. Geh mal für ein Jahr im Voraus einkaufen und nicht nur das von dem Du weißt das es verbraucht wird sondern auch die Sachen die vielleicht eines Deiner Familienmitglieder evtl. verbrauchen könnte ....... kann man eigentlich 2013ner Gouda noch in 2014 weiterverkaufen


----------



## crazymaniac (4. September 2013)

Ich denke mal bei den Lieferzeiten und der Handarbeit die da drin steckt bei Alutech kann man das Anbauzeugs auch bei BEstellung des Kunden kaufen. Sicher ist es nicht so günstig, wie, wenn ich mir gleich 20x das gleiche Teil kaufe, aber immerhin habe ich dann den Kunden befriedigt und ihm sein Wunschbike erfüllt. Und das sollte das wichtigste sein. 
Oder man macht es wie ich und kauft sich nur den Rahmen und baut sich den Rest selber auf ;-) macht auch viel mehr Spass 

Gruß

Nico


----------



## JpunktF (4. September 2013)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Ich denke mal bei den Lieferzeiten und der Handarbeit die da drin steckt bei Alutech kann man das Anbauzeugs auch bei BEstellung des Kunden kaufen. Sicher ist es nicht so günstig, wie, wenn ich mir gleich 20x das gleiche Teil kaufe, aber immerhin habe ich dann den Kunden befriedigt und ihm sein Wunschbike erfüllt. Und das sollte das wichtigste sein.



Sein wir doch mal ehrlich - um was gehts denn bei der ganzen Individualisierung: darum dass man als Kunde ein Bike nach Wunsch möchte, aber im Gegensatz zum Individualaufbau noch richtig Geld spart.

Nur wie soll das funktionieren? Soll der Jü sich 100 Lyrik, 80 Pike, 50 Talas 36, 50 Talas 34, 30 Deville TRC, 20 Totem, 30 Marzocchi 55, 5 Idylle und 10 X-Fusion Metric auf`s Lager legen - und ab August gibt`s dann Sonderangebote auf die Modelle mit Elka 5/Talas 34/TheOne, weil die anderen Komponenten längst verbaut sind, aber im Lager wenig gefragtes Geraffel rumliegt?

Ich sag mal, wenn jemand ein Rad genau so will wie er sich`s in den Kopf gesetzt hat, dann bekommt man für 5.000,- auch seinen Wunsch erfüllt.
Und das würd`s auch beim Jü kosten wenn er diese Optionen anbieten würde...


----------



## ollo (4. September 2013)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Ich denke mal bei den Lieferzeiten und der Handarbeit die da drin steckt bei Alutech kann man das Anbauzeugs auch bei BEstellung des Kunden kaufen. Sicher ist es nicht so günstig, wie, wenn ich mir gleich 20x das gleiche Teil kaufe, aber immerhin habe ich dann den Kunden befriedigt und ihm sein Wunschbike erfüllt. Und das sollte das wichtigste sein.
> Oder man macht es wie ich und kauft sich nur den Rahmen und baut sich den Rest selber auf ;-) macht auch viel mehr Spass
> 
> Gruß
> ...



schön wäre es, als Hersteller mußt Du schon rechtzeitig, ein paar Monate vor der neuen Saison vor ordern um anständige Preise zu bekommen und entsprechende Stückzahlen, mal ebenso just in Time bestellen is dann meist nicht mehr und wenn dann zu Aftermarketpreisen, siehe bei Alutech die Fox sachen (in 2012 nur noch zu Aftermarketpreisen erhältlich) . Genauso wie für die Rahmenproduktion eine Stückzahl abgeben werden muß um dann eine gute Losnummer zu erhalten usw. 

Einfach mal mit einem Rahmenbauer/ Bikehersteller auf einer Messe darüber unterhalten, dann weiß man das das bekommen und hinlegen von teilen kein Kindergeburtstag ist, Logistisch und Finanziell


----------



## KATZenfreund (4. September 2013)

War selber mal Händler...Ollo hat Recht. Extremcustomizing geht immer dem Händler auf die Tasche... So what: kaufen wt et gift, zusammenheizen has nicht hält, dann gegen customized parts tauschen. Hic!


----------



## rass (5. September 2013)

In einem der beiden Eurobike Videos wurde gesagt verfügbar ab sofort ab wann ist es den im Shop drinne?


----------



## hasardeur (5. September 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> War selber mal Händler...Ollo hat Recht. Extremcustomizing geht immer dem Händler auf die Tasche... So what: kaufen wt et gift, zusammenheizen has nicht hält, dann gegen customized parts tauschen. Hic!



Von Extremcustomizing war überhaupt nie die Rede....für sowas sind Firmen wie Holden Cycle da.   Ich habe auch nicht Alutech mit großen deutschen Bike-Bauern auf eine Stufe gestellt, eher genau das Gegenteil. Ist aber auch egal. Jürgen und Basti werden eine Strategie haben...das zeigen sie ja sehr deutlich, wie die Entwicklungen der letzten 12-14 Monate deutlich machen. Also begraben wir diese fruchtlose Diskussion am besten. Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (5. September 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


>



WORD!
...btw: ist das denn überhaupt der richtige Ausdruck...was heisst denn dieses WORD...habbichnirgendsgefunsen...


----------



## goflo (6. September 2013)

Word
What word?
Oh man...you´re neon white 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WDFLJ1Xvq0"]Jeff Dunham - Arguing with Myself - Sweet Daddy Dee - YouTube[/nomedia]


Erklärung hier weiter unten:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hip-Hop-Jargon


----------



## KATZenfreund (6. September 2013)

...as white as possible...


----------



## Bonvivant (14. September 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hab ja eine Fanes und kann die zur Not noch immer auf 650B umbauen...wird billiger, als ein neues Bike



Hab ich mir och schon gedacht. Wo liegt denn dann (erfahrungsgemäß) die minimalmögliche Kettenstrebenlänge?

Die Wippenschrauben der Teibun sind übrigens im Alutech-shop für alle Räder der Familie zu haben.


----------



## trailproof (30. September 2013)

Rahmen ist online


----------



## _mike_ (30. September 2013)

Die Ausstattungsvarianten der noch bezahlbaren Versionen 1 & 2 haun ja nicht grad vom Hocker.....schade, dann wirds wieder kein Alutech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (30. September 2013)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Die Ausstattungsvarianten der noch bezahlbaren Versionen 1 & 2 haun ja nicht grad vom Hocker.....schade, dann wirds wieder kein Alutech




weil keines Deiner Lieblingsteile und dann auch nicht mal für Preiswert dran ist 

 fieser Jürgen, wieder nur Dreckszeug zu Horrorpreisen ans Rad geschraubt ....... kauft es halt ein anderer


----------



## KATZenfreund (1. Oktober 2013)

@ollo: So isses...


----------



## crazymaniac (1. Oktober 2013)

Kauft euch doch einfach nur den Rahmen und baut es selber auf, oder gebt den rahmen in ne Bikewerkstatt und lasst eure Lieblingsteile dran basteln.
Versteh das Problem nicht!
So habt ihr dann auf jeden Fall euer individuelles "Unikat".

Nico


----------



## hasardeur (1. Oktober 2013)

Die Preise gehen doch. Nicht vergessen, dass hier auch die Carbon-StÃ¼tzstreben verbaut sind. Gerade die gÃ¼nstigere Version ist sehr akzeptabel. Noch eine verstellbare StÃ¼tze rein und evtl. den DÃ¤mpfer (wenn erforderlich) Ã¼ber den Bikemarkt "getauscht" und fÃ¼r deutlich unter 3kâ¬ steht ein schickes Bike mit sinnvoller Ausstattung vor der TÃ¼r.


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich gerade durch die Dsikussion gearbeitet und möchte mal zu ein paar Punkten Fakten liefern:
- Schrauben: Haben in der Serie T40 und dienen vor allem dazu, etwas Last von den Lagern zu nehmen. Bisher wurde jegliche Torsion zwischen innerer und äusserer Lagerschale absorbiert, jetzt stützt sich der Rahmen über eine Anlaufscheibe am Schraubenkopf ab. Positiver Nebeneffekt, der Hinterbau gibt deutlich besseres Feedback und dreht unter seitlicher Belastung (z.B. seitliches abspringen oder landen im Hang) weniger ein. Die Schrauben sind für alle V2 und V3 nachrüstbar und bestehen aus rostfreiem Titan;-)

- Farboptionen: Die Farboptionen bleiben voll bestehen, nur halt nicht für die Komplettbikes. Wer ein pink gepulvertes Bike mit roten Maiglöckchen haben möchte, bekommt es nach wie vor, wo möglich helfen wir auch bei den Teilen. Die Komplettbikes gibt es immer nur in einer Aussattung und einer Farbe.

Achtung: Aktuell gibt es eine Aktion, alle Farboptionen sind *aufpreisfrei!*

- Teibun: die Teibun lehnt sich in der Tat an der Fanes AM an, ist aber im Detail auf den Einsatz von 27,5" optimiert worden. Hintergrund: Als wir entschieden haben, Komplettbikes zu bauen mussten wir allen Bikes einen eigenen Charakter geben und damit dieser auch deutlich wird, haben wir eigene Namen vergeben (die Sennes hieß zu Beginn auch FanesDH). Die Teibun unterscheidet sich, fahrdynamisch,  deutlich von der Fanes, passt aber halt auch nicht in die angestaubte Allmountain Kategorie (irgendwas zwischen 120-150mm feder weg und 100er Vorbau). Sie ist sprintstärker und leichtfüßiger als die Fanes, hat aber bergab ertaunliche Nehmerqualitäten. Ich persönlich sehe sie im EnduroRace aber auch EnduroTour Segment...

Ich bereite aktuell unsere internen Listen auf, um sie in meinem Profil zur verfügung zu stellen, bei Fragen etc, schreibt mich einfach an!

Gruß,
Basti


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Oktober 2013)

Ahja, das bringt etwas Licht ins Dunkel

Die Fanes AM als 26" fällt dann komplett unter den Tisch??

Das Teibun wird sich nicht mit ner vernünftigen Laufradgröße aufbauen lassen da dann das Tretlager ja nochmal ein paar Millimeter tiefer kommt...???


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ahja, das bringt etwas Licht ins Dunkel
> 
> Die Fanes AM als 26" fällt dann komplett unter den Tisch??
> 
> Das Teibun wird sich nicht mit ner vernünftigen Laufradgröße aufbauen lassen da dann das Tretlager ja nochmal ein paar Millimeter tiefer kommt...???


 
Rictig, die Fanes Am wird es so nicht mehr geben, evt gibt es noch Rahmen, auf jeden Fall gibt es noch die Testbikes im Ausverkauf! -> Jürgen fragen!

Natürlich kannst Du in eine Teibun 26" stecken, allerdings wirst Du es bereuen! 
Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht oder es nur für Marketing haltet, geht mit einem 27,5 oder 29er mit euren Kumpels  biken und ihr werdet sie nie wieder so außer Atem sehen!

Das ist kein Aufruf zu einer Grundsatzdiskussion, nur meine eigene (erfahrene) Meinung, mein Freundeskreis stellt aktuell unter größtem Protest um


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Oktober 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht oder es nur für Marketing haltet, geht mit einem 27,5 oder 29er mit euren Kumpels  biken und ihr werdet sie nie wieder so außer Atem sehen!



Ich hab selbst ein 29"HT und fahr auch gern damit...
Aber der Rollwiederstands - Unterschied ist so gering, dass es sich nicht so sehr bemerkbar macht...
Bin meine bergauf zeitmess Strecke auch nur marginal schneller als mit der Fanes...

Das größere Problem am 650B ist, dass ich alles neu brauch...
Gabel, LRS, Reifen...
Meine Lieblingsreifen gibts leider auch nicht in 650B

Naja, mal schaun...
Im nächsten halben Jahr fehlt sowieso das Wichtigste für ne Neuanschaffung


Wann und wo ist denn das nächste Testride Event???


----------



## n4ppel (10. Oktober 2013)

@supurb-bicycles

spricht etwas gegen die nachträgliche eloxierung der Titanschrauben?


----------



## crazymaniac (10. Oktober 2013)

n4ppel schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles
> 
> spricht etwas gegen die nachträgliche eloxierung der Titanschrauben?



wußte garnicht, dass man Titan eloxieren kann. Sollte nur mit Aluminium möglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (10. Oktober 2013)

@crazymaniac

http://www.easyelox.de/alu-schrauben-und-titanschrauben.html


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Oktober 2013)

n4ppel schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles
> 
> spricht etwas gegen die nachträgliche eloxierung der Titanschrauben?



eigentlich nicht, allerdings haben wir auch muster eloxieren lassen und waren mit dem ergebniss nicht zufrieden. man trifft halt nie das gleiche farbspektrum wie bei alu....


----------



## n4ppel (10. Oktober 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht, allerdings haben wir auch muster eloxieren lassen und waren mit dem ergebniss nicht zufrieden. man trifft halt nie das gleiche farbspektrum wie bei alu....



Das mit der Farbe ist mir nicht ganz so wichtig. Habe an meinem AM eh unterschiedliche Grüntöne verbaut. Vllt. werden die Schrauben auch schwarz. Erstmal das Geld dafür zusammen bekommen  Allein für alle Schrauben sind das ja knapp 95 


----------



## Daseca (11. Oktober 2013)

Hi, bin neu hier im alutech Forum und normalerweise im LV und Canyon Forum unterwegs. Ich will mir nächstes Jahr ein etwas leichteres enduro mit Pike aufbauen. Meine frage: warum ein Teibun anstatt ein fanes enduro sl?da sie ja laut Homepage  das gleiche Gewicht haben und bergab ist das fanes ja potenter oder?


----------



## ollo (11. Oktober 2013)

Daseca schrieb:


> Hi, bin neu hier im alutech Forum und normalerweise im LV und Canyon Forum unterwegs. Ich will mir nächstes Jahr ein etwas leichteres enduro mit Pike aufbauen. Meine frage: warum ein Teibun anstatt ein fanes enduro sl?da sie ja laut Homepage  das gleiche Gewicht haben und bergab ist das fanes ja potenter oder?



das weiß noch keiner so recht, weil das Teibun noch nicht wirklich in den Wäldern in Massen unterwegs ist ....... aber theoretisch und nach allgemeiner Meinung der "Fachpresse" ist größer gleich besser ...... manchmal...... aber auch manchmal nicht


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Oktober 2013)

Daseca schrieb:


> Hi, bin neu hier im alutech Forum und normalerweise im LV und Canyon Forum unterwegs. Ich will mir nächstes Jahr ein etwas leichteres enduro mit Pike aufbauen. Meine frage: warum ein Teibun anstatt ein fanes enduro sl?da sie ja laut Homepage  das gleiche Gewicht haben und bergab ist das fanes ja potenter oder?


Im wesentlichen lässt sich die Teibun in allen Situationen besser pedalieren, von der Kinematik her ist sie deutlich spritziger im Sprint -> Wiegetritt. Durch das straffere Set-up hat man den subjektiven Eindruck, dass das Bike "allzeit bereit " ist. Die Fanes hat natürlich Vorteile wenn es richtig wild und schnell wird, da ist sie nach wie vor unschlagbar. 
Das Gewicht ist natürlich identisch wenn beide Varianten gleich aufgebaut sind, typischerweise sind die Teibun meist etwas "zarter" aufgebaut und damit deutlich leichter.
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## KATZenfreund (15. Oktober 2013)

Titan wird angelassen, nicht eloxiert...ungleiche Farbwerte. Angelassen isses dann aber auch wieder Regebogenfarbig...;-)


----------



## trailproof (15. Oktober 2013)

Danke mal für die Info von "offizieller Stelle" 

Persönlich fahre ich jetzt an meinem AM 27,5 Laufräder und muss sagen dass ich sehr zufrieden bin. Bei mir war es aber auch eine erzwungene Lösung da mein Bike nicht mehr in 26'' angeboten wurde. 
Muss aber sagen ich mag 27,5 weil es eben ähnlicher zu 26 ist...29 kommt bei meiner Fahrweise und Einsatzgebiet nicht in Frage...

Hätt noch eine Frage: Kann man auch die Wippe in einer anderen Farbe als schwarz und weiß bestellen? Danke.


----------



## crazymaniac (15. Oktober 2013)

trailproof schrieb:


> Danke mal für die Info von "offizieller Stelle"
> 
> Persönlich fahre ich jetzt an meinem AM 27,5 Laufräder und muss sagen dass ich sehr zufrieden bin. Bei mir war es aber auch eine erzwungene Lösung da mein Bike nicht mehr in 26'' angeboten wurde.
> Muss aber sagen ich mag 27,5 weil es eben ähnlicher zu 26 ist...29 kommt bei meiner Fahrweise und Einsatzgebiet nicht in Frage...
> ...



Hallo,

Gegen geld bekommst du was du willst bei alutech.  Mein sennes wird komplett ral 5012 seidenmatt mit orangenen specials


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailproof (15. Oktober 2013)

Haha, mein Fanes soll genau umgekehrt werden 

Danke, dann werde ich mal nachfragen...


----------



## hasardeur (16. Oktober 2013)

ral5012 + orange Akzente.....kommt dann auch ein Gulf-Racing Schriftzug drauf?


----------



## crazymaniac (16. Oktober 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ral5012 + orange Akzente.....kommt dann auch ein Gulf-Racing Schriftzug drauf?


 
Nein ;-) der Rahmen wird bzw. soll (zumindest hätte ich es gerne) so aussehen wie der Rahmen schwarz/grün auf der Homepage von Alutech nur eben im Gulf Style.
Meine Fox 40 muss ich auch noch auseinander schrauben und lackieren lassen.


----------



## Igetyou (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo
@ supurb bicycles
Könnt ihr mal die Auswertung der Kinematik mal hier posten.Ihr verwendet sichtlich auch das Linkage-Design Programm welches jeder verwendet.
Die Kinematik ist für mich sehr wichtig (Brake-Squad, Anti Squad, Lerverage Ratio und Force characteristics) und mit  kaufentscheident 
Wenn du die Diagramme hier posten könntest oder mir per Email senden würdest wäre das super!
Gefällt mir die Kinematik wird bestellt!!

Gruß
Phil


----------



## Bonvivant (26. Oktober 2013)

@supurb-bicycles
Basti, kommt das Tretlager an einer 26" Fanes mit der Druckstrebe der Teibun/der SL-Strebe tiefer?


----------



## trailproof (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir irgendwer das Gewicht des Teibun Rahmens sagen? Basti? Sollte doch auch leichter sein als der Fanes Rahmen wegen Carbonstrebe. Sind auch andere Rahmenteile leichter?

Ist das Gewicht von 12,5kg (Teibun 3.0) auf der Homepage realistisch? 

Thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Oktober 2013)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> @_supurb-bicycles_
> Basti, kommt das Tretlager an einer 26" Fanes mit der Druckstrebe der Teibun/der SL-Strebe tiefer?


 
nein, kommt es nicht! Hältst Du es für notwendig? Man kann mit offset Dämpferbuchsen noch etwas holen (ca.1,5-2cm), aber dann wird die Fanes ziemlich "untretbar" weil die Kurbel doch recht häufig Bodenkontakt bekommt.
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Oktober 2013)

trailproof schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kann mir irgendwer das Gewicht des Teibun Rahmens sagen? Basti? Sollte doch auch leichter sein als der Fanes Rahmen wegen Carbonstrebe. Sind auch andere Rahmenteile leichter?
> 
> ...


 
Der Rahmen wiegt in M etwa 2750g, die Carbonstrebe der Teibun verzichtet auf die Radstandverstellung und auch die Dämpferwippe ist  etwas leichter als bei der Fanes. Die 12,5 Kg sind nicht nur realistisch sondern Realität (gewogen), theoretisch kann man die Teibun auch noch leichter aufbauen, da ist noch Luft.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Shimon (28. Oktober 2013)

Moin, 
Basti bedeutet das mit der Teibun Strebe das Lager der Fans gleich hoch bleibt wie bei 26 Zoll?


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Oktober 2013)

Ja! Die Druckstrebe hat die gleichen Werte wie in der Fanes, ist ja ein Baukastensystem!


----------



## Shimon (28. Oktober 2013)

Mega....,
und ab wann ist sie zu haben???


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Oktober 2013)

Die gitb es schon eine ganze Zeit!

http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-AM-Carbon-Sitzstrebe-inkl-Lager-ohne-Schaltauge

zusammen mit dem neuen Schraubenset wird der Hinterbau leichter und auch deutlich verdrehsteifer!
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## Shimon (28. Oktober 2013)

Ok, ich dachte immer das diese Strebe nur für 26 Zoll ist und damit dann das Trettlager hoch kommt beim umbau auf 650B. An der Kettenstrebe muss aber nichts geändert werden für 650b?


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Oktober 2013)

äh, ich glaube wir reden aneinader vorbei!
Die Ursprungfrage war, ob eine 26" fanes mit Teibun Strebe tiefer kommt, Antwort: nein
Die streben von 26 und 27,5" sind identisch, was aber auch bedeutet, dass die Teibun höher liegt als die Fanes. Wenn Du ein Teibun/AM Strebe in die Fanes steckst, bleibt dein Rad bei 26" gleich, bei 27,5" geht das BB etwas in die Höhe. Möchtest Du dann wieder in Richtung deiner alten Höhe bei 26" helfen nur offset Buchsen für den Dämpfer. Bei der Kettenstrebe kommt es auf die Reifen/Felgen Kombination an, bei der Teibun ist das Yoke U-förming ausgefräst.
Jetzt sollte alles klar sein, oder !?


----------



## Shimon (28. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt hat es geschnackelt.
Vielen Dank für deine Antworten.


----------



## trailproof (28. Oktober 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wiegt in M etwa 2750g, die Carbonstrebe der Teibun verzichtet auf die Radstandverstellung und auch die Dämpferwippe ist  etwas leichter als bei der Fanes. Die 12,5 Kg sind nicht nur realistisch sondern Realität (gewogen), theoretisch kann man die Teibun auch noch leichter aufbauen, da ist noch Luft.
> Gruß, Basti



Danke! Sieht ganz so aus als könnte die Teibun mein AM/Tourenbike ersetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (29. Oktober 2013)

@ Basti: Nein, das Tretlager soll nicht tiefer kommen. Danke für die Infos!
@_Shimon_: Du hast genau das, was mich interessiert, angesprochen - Danke


----------



## Bergab-Bernie (4. November 2013)

Nochmal zum Thema Teibun mit 26 Zoll Rädern:
Das Tretlager wird um 12,5mm tiefer -> 337,5mm.

Ist ein ein typischer Wert für 140mm Fullys. Sollte also im Gelände noch tretbar sein  - oder liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2013)

Weshalb willst Du eine 26'' Teibun haben, wo es doch die Fanes AM gibt? Die hat 140-160mm Federweg und 26''.


----------



## ollo (5. November 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Weshalb willst Du eine 26'' Teibun haben, wo es doch die Fanes AM gibt? Die hat 140-160mm Federweg und 26''.



räusper..... hundertfufzig maximal   ..... und wenn nicht brauch ich unbedingt dieses 160mm Update


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2013)

Gab es die AM nicht auch mit Fox 34 160mm? Dachte so wurde sie in der Bravo getestet....und 'ne Pike hätte doch auch 160mm (ungetravelt). Vielleicht verwechsel ich es aber auch mit dem ICB.

Aber egal...Kern meiner Frage war ja auch, weshalb eine Teibun mit 140mm auf 26" stellen, statt gleich zur AM zu greifen.


----------



## JpunktF (5. November 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kern meiner Frage war ja auch, weshalb eine Teibun mit 140mm auf 26" stellen, statt gleich zur AM zu greifen.



Gibts AM überhaupt noch? Ich versteh das alles so, Fanes gibts als EN wie gehabt, und Teibun ist jetzt das in 27,5 was AM in 26 war?


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2013)

http://alutech-cycles.com/AllMountain-26


----------



## JpunktF (5. November 2013)

Ja, jetzt schon, aber in 2014 auch noch?


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2013)

Kein Ahnung Joe....war das ein Aspekt?

Wenn ich Jü richtig verstanden habe, wird das Teibun die Fanes AM ersetzen. Aber aktuell gibt es sie noch und wenn ich eh auf der Suche nach einem 26er wäre, würde ich doch eher zur AM greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (5. November 2013)

Dann haben wir beide Jü richtig verstanden - aber ich wohl irgendwo was überlesen ;-)


----------



## ollo (5. November 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Gab es die AM nicht auch mit Fox 34 160mm? Dachte so wurde sie in der Bravo getestet....und 'ne Pike hätte doch auch 160mm (ungetravelt). Vielleicht verwechsel ich es aber auch mit dem ICB.
> 
> Aber egal...Kern meiner Frage war ja auch, weshalb eine Teibun mit 140mm auf 26" stellen, statt gleich zur AM zu greifen.



ging es um Front oder Heckfederweg  , der Federweg einer Gabel macht noch nicht den Federweg des Hecks aus und das auch die Bike Mags nicht frei von Fehlern sind


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2013)

War wohl etwas einfach ausgedrückt. Ich wollte alles in einem Rutsch beschreiben. Gemeint hatte ich 140-150mm der Rahmen und bis zu 160mm die Gabel....macht dann nach meiner Logik 140-160mm


----------



## desktop (6. November 2013)

Suche ein 650B Rad als Ersatz für mein jetziges Stumpjumper. Da bin ich über die Teibun gestolpert. Gefällt mir gut. Ist laut Jürgen wohl auch bei Wahl in Standardfarbe, sprich schwarz eloxiert, dann bereits Anfang Dezember verfügbar. Jetzt bin ich mir mit der RH nicht sicher. Fahr bisher das Stumpjumper in L. Das hat ein 46,7er Sitzrohr und ein 61,7er OR mit nem Reach von 440mm. Das Sitzrohr ist eigentlich etwas zu kurz. Die Sattelstütze ist komplett raus. Jetzt hab ich die Wahl. L oder XL. Bin 189 mit ner relativ langen SL von 92cm aber nem kurzen Oberkörper. Will eher technische Sachen fahren als Touren. Was mein ihr?


----------



## ollo (7. November 2013)

desktop schrieb:


> Suche ein 650B Rad als Ersatz für mein jetziges Stumpjumper. Da bin ich über die Teibun gestolpert. Gefällt mir gut. Ist laut Jürgen wohl auch bei Wahl in Standardfarbe, sprich schwarz eloxiert, dann bereits Anfang Dezember verfügbar. Jetzt bin ich mir mit der RH nicht sicher. Fahr bisher das Stumpjumper in L. Das hat ein 46,7er Sitzrohr und ein 61,7er OR mit nem Reach von 440mm. Das Sitzrohr ist eigentlich etwas zu kurz. Die Sattelstütze ist komplett raus. Jetzt hab ich die Wahl. L oder XL. Bin 189 mit ner relativ langen SL von 92cm aber nem kurzen Oberkörper. Will eher technische Sachen fahren als Touren. Was mein ihr?



gefühlt ein L .... bin 194 mit 93 Schrittlänge und fahre ein XL mit 50 mm Vorbau


----------



## rideAtrail (11. November 2013)

mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich die Teibun gegen die Fanes Enduro im verblockten Gelände schlagt. Ich fahre sehr gerne technische, langsamere Sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaby (11. November 2013)

rideAtrail schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich die Teibun gegen die Fanes Enduro im verblockten Gelände schlagt. Ich fahre sehr gerne technische, langsamere Sachen.



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Mein Anforderungsprofil würde ich wie folgt beschreiben 60-70% Touren mit normalen Singletrails, 30-30% verblockte Sachen und dann vielleicht noch 5-10% Bikepark. EIn Alutech solls werden...nur Teibun oder Fanes Enduro?


----------



## Foxracer250 (14. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Fragen:

Ist seitens Alutech angedacht, dass Teibun demnächst mal in einem der Fachmagazine testen zu lassen?

Wo kann man das Teibun in L mal Probe fahren (z.B. auf einem Festival nächstes Jahr)?


Danke & Grüße
Fox


----------



## trailproof (14. November 2013)

Foxracer250 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...



Wozu soll denn das gut sein? Dass so ein Test nicht ernst zu nehmen ist, sollte sich schon rumgesprochen haben...Wenn ein Magazin keinen Reiseartikel ins Heft nimmt der nicht bezahlt wird, werden wohl auch die Tests kaum objektiv sein. Wollte ich auch nie glauben, aber die Hefte leben eben von Inseraten.

Testmöglichkeit: wenn das 3 Länder Enduro wieder stattfindet ist Alutech sicher dort vertreten. Wies mit den Festivals aussieht hab ich noch nirgends gehört. Eventuell mal supurb-bicyles fragen.


----------



## Shimon (17. November 2013)

Moin,
Frage an Basti: 
gibt es bei Alutech den schon einen Erfahrungswert mit Offset Buchsen, im bezug auf einen Umbau der Fanes auf 650B? 
Wieviel tiefer würde das Trettlager wieder kommen?


----------



## hasardeur (17. November 2013)

Schonmal über asymmetrische Laufradgrößen nachgedacht? Vorn 650B, hinten 26"? Nur weil LV das Macht, muss es ja nicht schlecht sein und ist sicher die günstigste Variante, die 650B-Vorteile zu nutzen. So spart man sich ein neues HR (teurer als VR) und braucht nur halb soviel neue Reifen


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. November 2013)

Shimon schrieb:


> Moin,
> Frage an Basti:
> gibt es bei Alutech den schon einen Erfahrungswert mit Offset Buchsen, im bezug auf einen Umbau der Fanes auf 650B?
> Wieviel tiefer würde das Trettlager wieder kommen?


 
Moin,
unser Teamfahrer Tobi ist dieses Jahr mit Offset Buchsen gefahren, das Bike war ca. 8mm tiefer als Serie. Musst aber halt bedenken, dass Sitz- und Lenkwinkel flacher werden. Für einen Racer wie Tobi kein Problem, aber auf Tour m.M.n. eher nervig.
Mal unter uns: Ich habe meine Fanes auch mit 650B, FOX34 160mm aufgebaut, der Unterschied zum vorherigen 26" Aubau waren am Innenlager 5mm. Wenn man jetzt mal alle Geotabellen weglässt, nicht auf den aktuellsten Modeschnack hört und einfach mal fahren geht, wird es kein Mensch merken. Aber ich fahre die Fanes ja auch im langen Radstand
Gruß, Basti


----------



## JpunktF (18. November 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt mal alle Geotabellen weglässt, nicht auf den aktuellsten Modeschnack hört und einfach mal fahren geht, wird es kein Mensch merken.
> Gruß, Basti



Und wenn man Geotabellen liebt, Modeschnickschnack geil findet, dann kann man vorne ein Syntace-Laufrad reinmachen, mit weniger Druck fahren, dann passt die Geo auch wieder *g*


----------



## ollo (19. November 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Und wenn man Geotabellen liebt, Modeschnickschnack geil findet, dann kann man vorne ein Syntace-Laufrad reinmachen, mit weniger Druck fahren, dann passt die Geo auch wieder *g*




iss aber auch doof da ich Maxxis Reifen Fahre oder halt welche mit den Stollen an der für die Felge unpassenden stelle ...... Syntace hat "leider" den ersten Schwalbe Kompatiblen LR Satz gebaut ......... oder ist es ein Schwalbe Laufradsatz ....har har  

by the way meine ZTR Arch-Felge fahre ich auch nur mit 1,5 vorne, genauso wie die 35 mm Funworks Felge, das aber mit jedem reifen


----------



## MarcellKueppers (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

und kann schon jemand über das Teibun berichten wie es sich so fährt. 
Ist ja auch jetzt in der Mountainbike 01/14 getestet worden als Allmountain.

Warte im Augenblick noch auf Meines.


----------



## mexicola (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Wollte fragen ob jmd weiss welche farbgebung das teibun i.d aktuellen mountain bike hat? Ist das neongelb lasur?
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Dezember 2013)

Ja


----------



## mexicola (20. Dezember 2013)

Danke


----------



## Hen_Ren (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat denn jetzt schon jemand eines und kann berichten? Ich interessiere mich fürs Teibun, jedoch stellen sich mir einige Fragen:

- 73er Sitzwinkel in Größe M	Mist, wieso bin ich so klein? 
- doch sehr flacher 65,5er Lenkwinkel
--> wie sieht's da mit der Uphillfähigkeit aus, was sagt ihr? Leidet die arg mit den Geometriedaten?

- HTII Standard an nem neuen und hoffentlich wertstabilerem Rahmen als Canyon, Radon Carbon etc. Was sagt ihr? Kann man froh sein, dass noch HTII dran ist oder seht ihr das als Problem? Ich kann nicht einschätzen wie aktuell der Standard noch ist.
- keine innenverlegte Züge obwohl die neue Fanes das wohl hat? Wie kommt's? Ist das Teibun nur ein Ableger der Fanes 3.0 oder Fanes AM ebenso mit deren kleinen Krankheiten oder doch soweit weiter entwickelt, dass diese nicht auftreten. Bei dem Geld was man da in die Hand nimmt habe ich keine Lust auf eine Bastelbude.

Ansonsten finde ich das Radl geil! 

Ach ja hier habe ich mich ausführlicher dazu geäußert. Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem einem Richtigen und wäre froh über jede Hilfe!


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Januar 2014)

Für deinen beschriebenen Einsatzbereich eignen sich alle drei Bikes, wenn Du über ein Strive nachdenkst solltest Du auch die Fanes ins Kalkül ziehen. Der Preisunterschied der Teibun V3 liegt nicht nur im Rahmen, wenn Du dir die Ausstattung im Detail anschaust, ist diese auch einen Tick hochwertiger...
Zur Geo: Als wir das Testbike von der MTB abgeholt haben waren wir auf dem Weg nach Latsch und haben dort versucht, die Anmerkungen zu Sitzwinkel und Lenkwinkel zu verstehen, Fazit: Die Teibun ist genau dort, wo wir sie platzieren wollten. Sie ist abfahrtswilliger als ein klassiches AM aber auch deutlich besser zu beschleunigen und zu treten als ein 170er Enduro. In Verbindung mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel will die Teibun auf Zug gefahren werden, wer ohne Körperspannung und Fahrtechnik bergauf tritt wird feststellen, dass das Vorderrad abkippt. Meines Ermessens nach ist das, zur Verhinderung nötige Fahrkönnen, bei 99% der potentiellen Alutech Kunden vorhanden ;-)
Auf der andere Seite ergibt ich eine Downhill Performance die man in dieser Federwegsklasse nicht erwartet. Eine Absenkung ist m.M.n. nicht notwendig, selbst bei flacher Einstellung im Travelchip steigt das VR so gut wie nie, um komfortabel auch längere Zeit bergauf zu fahren reicht der Climb Mode des Dämpfers.
Was ist ein HTII Standard? Die Zugverlegung muss jeder für sich entscheiden, die einen lieben innen verlegte Züge wegen der cleanen Optik, andere mögen die leichte Zugänglichkeit externer Lösungen. Die Teibun wird das Racebike der Alutech Trail Force 2014 und unsere Fahrer haben sich eine externe Verlegung gewünscht....
Gruß, Basti


----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2014)

Ich vermute, mit HTII ist HollowtechII (BSA) gemeint und das gegenüber Pressfit gestellt. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich nie ein Pressfit-Innenlager haben will. Die Rahmensteifigkeit wird nicht nur durch die Innenlagerbreite bestimmt und am Ende ist mir aus Pflegesicht ein schraubbares Innenlager 100x lieber, als ein gepresstes.


----------



## Hen_Ren (7. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung! Das in der Ausstattung Unterschiede sind ist mir klar. Ich meinte jedoch eher den gesamten Geldbetrag den ich da in die Hand nehme obwohl für mich 1-2 Fragezeichen an der Teibun stehen. So war das gemeint!  
Ich korrigiere mich, kenne mich mit Innenlager noch nicht so genau aus, ich meinte BSA 73mm statt neuerer (?) Standards wie Pressfit.

Ansich sticht das Teibun genau in die Richtung in die ich möchte und die ich hier in meiner Gegend auch überhaupt ausfahren kann. Etwas stabiler (mit meinem Gewicht wahrscheinlich zu einigem fähig) und abfahrtslastiger als ein klassisches AM und doch progressiv, sprintstark und gut tourenfähig. 

Eigentlich muss ich mir das nur irgend wie schön reden wieso ich 1000€ mehr ausgeben muss...

Wie sieht das mit meinem doch sehr leichten Gewicht von 65kg aus? Muss ich da wohl auf lang oder kurz den Dämpfer ändern, anderen Tune oder so?


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Januar 2014)

Wir verbauen an keinem unsere Bikes Pressfit oder ähnliches. Das liegt nicht an Altersstarrsinnigkeit sondern schlicht daran, dass sich für uns kein erkennbarer Vorteil ergibt, es aber doch einige Nachteile entstehen. Man verliert deutlich an Kompatibiltät was Kurbeln und Kettenführungen betrifft, ausserdem hat man wieder ein potentielles Eckchen für nervige Knackgeräusche (die wir gerade Stück für Stück eliminieren). Der Dämpfer dürfte für dein Gewicht sehr gut passen, generell wechseln eher schwere Fahrer auf einen anderen Tune (M/M).
Bei dir würde sich evt der DBAir CS gut machen... der holt noch einmal richtig was aus dem Federweg raus!


----------



## Hen_Ren (7. Januar 2014)

Gut, dann schaue ich mal ob ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen eine Entscheidung finde.

Wann kommt denn dazu der Fahrbericht von MTB-News? Hab ich gerade in den Foto-Gruppen entdeckt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Januar 2014)

Gute Frage, der Christoph ist mittlerweile nicht mehr bei mtb-news.de, ich frag mal nach ob und wann da was kommt;-) Das Bike ist mittlerweile bei den Jungs von EnduroMag, allerdings im V1 Aufbau mit 150er Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cost (27. Januar 2014)

Lange schon ruhig hier......
News bezüglich des Fahrberichtes, der Liefertermine und Fotos des V3... 
Auf der Alutech Homepage ist auch nix...


----------



## Damass (5. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich fahre die Teibun V.2 in Größe "M" (Körpergröße 1,72 m, fahrfertig ca. 73 kg) mit einigen Umbauten (Hope Hoops LRS mit ZTR Flow EX, 2x10 XT-Antrieb, Carbon-Lenker, LEV-Variostütze, tubeless) in der wunderbar geilen knalligen Farbe Neongelb-Lasur mit schwarz (also wie es auf der Eurobike stand)  Allerdings habe ich aktuell noch die Fanes Enduro Sitzstrebe aus Alu drin, da die Carbonstrebe noch nicht lieferbar war.

Nun zu den Fahreigenschaft:

Damit ihr einordnen könnt, wie das Radl bisher bewegt wurde: Bisher habe ich das Rad an zwei Wochenenden über die verschneiten/angetauten Trails rund um Jena gescheucht. Also eher Mittelgebirgsterrain mit flowigen Abfahrten (kleine Sprünge, nichts riesiges á la Bikepark) und Spitzzkehren. Vergleiche beziehen sich auf ein 150 mm Cotric Soul Stahlhardtail. Mir ist klar, dass der Vergleich hinkt^^ Es tut mir leid, dass ich euch keinen besseren Vergleich bieten kann...hab leider nicht so viele Bikes im Keller stehen 

Bergauf:

Bergauf gehts gemütlich  Bisher bin ich überall problemlos hoch gekommen, wenn auch ein wenig langsamer, als mit dem Hardtail. Das Vorderrad kam mir sowohl in engen Serpentinen bergauf, als auch in steilen Stichen mit Wurzeln nie entgegen. Ich hab im Gelände und besonders in Serpentinen gefühlt mehr Grip und Spurtreue! Die Angst, die ich vor dem flachen Lenkwinkel bergauf hatte, hat sich als unbegründet erwiesen!

ebener Trail:

In der Ebene ist es für sein Gewicht (aktuell geschätzt(!) um 14 kg) und meinen aktuellen Fitnesszustand (mehrere Wochen krank und nur an den Wochenenden Zeit zum biken) schön spritzig. Es lässt sich logischerweise nicht so gut beschleunigen wie das Hardtail, bringt aber jede Menge Spaß.

Bergab:

Die Paradedisziplin  Sobald es auch nur leicht bergab geht, geht der Spaß los und man kann es ordentlich laufen lassen. Im Vergleich zum Hardtail liegt das Bike viel satter (Wer hätte das gedacht), ist schluckfreudig und lässt sich willig an Wurzeln abziehen (Bike geht gut aufs Hinterrad). Ich fühle mich sicher, super aufgehoben und hab viel Beinfreiheit. Das Handling und die Kontrolle sind sehr angenehm. Spitzkehren lassen sich besser fahren als gedacht (hatte Bedenken wegen des größeren Radstandes und der größeren Laufräder) und das Hinterradversetzen funktionierte auf Anhieb wunderbar  Im steilen und ruppigen Geläuf war ich leider noch nicht unterwegs...wird aber im April in Latsch in Angriff genommen!

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein wenig helfen, auch wenn der Fahrbericht nur ein erster Eindruck ist und nicht einmal annähernd Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit erhebt 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden und will eigentlich nur raus aufs Bike^^

Beste Grüße

Matze


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. Februar 2014)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MarcellKueppers (6. Februar 2014)

Warten und warten und warten. Hasse ich das. Sch... Ungeduld.
Leider wird es diese Woche nichts mehr. 
Hoffentlich dann nächste Woche wenn alles da ist.


----------



## Damass (6. Februar 2014)

Mein Beileid! Kann das komplett nachvollziehen...musste an dem Tag, als das Paket kam auch unbedingt früher Schluss machen auf Arbeit

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du es bald in Empfang nehmen darfst!


----------



## cost (10. Februar 2014)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> Warten und warten und warten. Hasse ich das. Sch... Ungeduld.
> Leider wird es diese Woche nichts mehr.
> Hoffentlich dann nächste Woche wenn alles da ist.



So diese Woche müsste es dann soweit sein oder .....?.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcellKueppers (10. Februar 2014)

Mhh. 
Soll mit Babyspeck kommen. (sprich original Sitzstrebe ist noch nicht da, also erstmal Alu)
Fehlt leider noch ein Teil (Kette) und somit immer noch nicht sicher ob es diese Woche was gibt.
Aber bin positiver Dinge. Somit kein Versand wenn sie bis Morgen nichts da ist. Werde dann am Donnerstag oder Freitag 500 km extra Weg aufnehmen und es holen. 
So der Plan.


----------



## MarcellKueppers (10. Februar 2014)

Was man(n) nicht alles so macht.


----------



## Damass (10. Februar 2014)

Bin ich also nicht der einzige mit Alu-Strebe^^ Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Gefährt!


----------



## MarcellKueppers (11. Februar 2014)

So email bekommen, kurz telefoniert und geht wahrscheinlich heute noch in den Versand. 
Also lieber DHL-Gott, sei lieb und gnädig zu mir, 
liefer schnell und unbeschädigt damit ich am WE noch fahren kann.
Noch ne Woche Extraurlaub zum einstellen ausprobieren und Freundschaft schließen.
Ohh wußte garnicht das man(n) sich in dem alter noch so freuen kann.


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Februar 2014)

hey Marcel, viel Spaß beim anfreunden! Und wenn du dann mit der Teibun eins bist, gibt dir die Carbonstrebe extra Schub!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## MarcellKueppers (14. Februar 2014)

Nun ist es da. 
Und Urlaub hab ich auch noch.

Danke an das ALUTECH Team.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Februar 2014)

Sabber...


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Februar 2014)

Fetter Wandschmuck!


----------



## Damass (15. Februar 2014)

Schicker Hobel! Viel Spaß damit und lass es ordentlich krachen


----------



## cost (15. Februar 2014)

Runter von der Wand und ab in den Wald.....
Geiles Teil !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcellKueppers (16. Februar 2014)

Erste Tour am Samstag beendet. 
Muss sagen "Geht mal richtig gut"


----------



## ole73 (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo
Ich überlege mir ob ich das Teibun selbst aufbauen soll oder mir ein Komplettbike kaufe. 

Gibt es eine Uebersicht welchen Typ bzw Grösse der Komponenten ich benötige/ optimal sind, damit auch alles passt?
Ich bin 173 cm gross und habe eine Beinlänge von 81cm. Denke ein M- Rahmen wäre optimal. Was denkt Ihr?

Schöne Grüsse
Ole


----------



## Damass (16. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre bei 1,72 m die M und finde, dass es sehr gut passt. Ich habe mir ein Komplett-Bike geholt und dann nach persönlichen Vorlieben umgebaut.

Was meinst du genau mit passendem Typ und Größen bei den Komponenten?


----------



## ole73 (16. Februar 2014)

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, die Komplettbikes sind preislich einfach presiwerter als selbst aufzubauen.
Werde das Teibun V3 bestellen und event noch etwas anpassen


----------



## trailproof (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

würde das Teibun gerne ähnlich wie das AM aufbauen, also leicht und im Tourentrimm. Als leichtes, wendiges All Mountain sozusagen (neben dem fetteren Enduro).

Ist es möglich mit einem einstellbaren Steuersatz den Lenkwinkel im Nachhinein zu verändern? Habe Angst dass mir der Winkel für langsame verwinkelte Trails zu flach ist. Würde das Bike für Gipfeltouren mit sehr technischen, aber eben langsamen Abfahrten verwenden. 

Danke für die Info.

Daniel


----------



## Damass (17. Februar 2014)

Was einen verstellbaren Steuersatz angeht, kann ich nichts zu sagen... Sorry. Aber Du hast ja die Möglichkeit, Lenk- und Sitzwinkel über die Geometrie-Verstellung um knapp ein Grad steiler zu machen, was jedoch auch das Tretlager weiter nach oben bringt. Ansonsten ist die Teibun sicher gut für einen agilen AM-Aufbau geeignet


----------



## Hen_Ren (18. Februar 2014)

Ach unfair diese Bilder, ich muss noch einen Monat warten....  Viel Spaß euch beim räubern auf den Trails!


----------



## trailproof (18. Februar 2014)

Ja, das mit der Tretlagerhöhe war mir dann eben der Dorn im Auge... Danke Damass!


----------



## ollo (18. Februar 2014)

trailproof schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für eine Aufgabe hat ein einstellbarer Steuersatz denn noch außer den Lenkwinkel zu beeinflussen ...... ich meine sogar das Alutech einen Mittlerweile im Programm hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole73 (18. Februar 2014)

Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich eine 2-fach oder 1-fach Kurbel nehmen soll, da ich überwiegend Touren/ Trails im Mittelgebirge fahren werde.
Ein Kollege hat mal meine 3-fach XT Antrieb (26") mit dem 1-fach Antrieb (27.5") verglichen. Ich bin echt verblüfft! Der kleinste Gang ist tatsächlich gleich gross!!
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=32&...,28,32&GT2=DERS&UF2=2120&TF=90&UF=2086&SL=1.6


----------



## hasardeur (19. Februar 2014)

Für Mittelgebirge genügt 1x11...bei 26'' mit 30er KB, bei 27,5'' mit 28er KB (Richtwerte). Ein Bekannter (fährt 2x10 mit recht kleinem größerem KB) hat einmal gesagt, wenn die maximale Übersetzung nicht genügt, er also nicht schnell genug treten kann, hat er die Tour falsch geplant.

Meine Meinung, wenn man sich 1x11 leisten kann oder günstig bekommt, gewinnt man Komfort. 2x10 hat noch immer die bessere Abstufung und oft die weitere Spreizung.


----------



## ole73 (21. Februar 2014)

Habe das Teibun nun endlich bestellt und hoffe, dass es bis Ende April da ist und ich es in Latsch dabei habe


----------



## cost (2. März 2014)

So und hier endlich meines V3 in M bei 172 cm Größe.Passt perfekt...



 
Hatte ein wenig Bedenken mit der Hinterbau Performance nachdem ich von meinem Fanes so verwöhnt wurde aber bei der ersten "gemütlichen" Ausfahrt konnte ich feststellen das der Monarch tip Top funktioniert.

Trotz 14,5 kg !! ?? ( digitalwage 14,432kg) geht es bergauf super agil und leichtfüßig.... Muss mir nur noch ein 28 kettenblatt zulegen, denn bei uns im alpinen Gebirge ist für meine power 32-42 ein wenig zu streng ....
Frage: weis jemand wie ich die felgen tubles fahren kann. Geht ein notubes Ventil mit notubes tape oder muss es e13 Ventil und tape sein ? Hat jeman Erfahrung damit ? Bein Rad war nix dabei.


----------



## Damass (2. März 2014)

Hier nachträglich noch ein Bild von meinem Radl vor der Abfahrt beim Verschnaufen 


 
Und in Aktion


----------



## sowolf (3. März 2014)

Wie bitte, 14.5 kg wiegt das V3 in Größe M???  Auf der Homepage steht was von 12.5kg(ohne Pedale)
cost, bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cost (3. März 2014)

Yess, laut wage, die ich immer benutzt habe schon. Dort wog mein Fanes 15,9 kg !!
Die Rechnung ist gleich gemacht.
Bike laut Hersteller 12,5 kg +\- Toleranz
Renthal Lenker + Vorbau  + 200 gr
Shimano XT bremse V.R und H.R + 350gr
Shimano bremsgriffe + 150 gr
Acros Pedale + 350 gr
Fehlender carbonhinterbau ( wird nachgeliefert) + 350 gr

Macht in der Summe 13,9 kg ein bisschen Toleranz hier, ein bisschen Spiel dort und schon sind wir auf ung. +\- 14,5 kg

ACHTUNG: die ganzen Gewichtsabnahmen der einzelnen Teile sind nur über den Daumen gepeilt und in etwa mit den herstellerangaben gemacht !!

Das Bike geht aber im Uphill um Welten besser als mein altes Fanes, das schon ordentlich ging !!


----------



## MarcellKueppers (3. März 2014)

Damass schrieb:


> Hier nachträglich noch ein Bild von meinem Radl vor der Abfahrt beim Verschnaufen
> Anhang anzeigen 276382
> Und in Aktion Anhang anzeigen 276383



Ohh. Bestes Wetter bei euch!


----------



## Damass (3. März 2014)

Die Bilder sind anfang letzter Woche entstanden...wie du sehen kannst war es in der Sonne schon warm genug für kurze Klamotten  Hatte die gesamte letzte Woche Urlaub und konnte das geniale Wetter ausgiebig genießen!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. März 2014)

Möchte gern nochmal auf das V.3-Gewicht zurückkommen:

Die Rechnung kann ich nicht recht nachvollziehen. Bremsgriff, Lenker usw. Wurden doch wohl nur gewechselt, d.h die Originalteile wogen ja auch was. Ziehe ich von den 14,5 die Pedale und den Nicht-Carbonhinterbau ab, sind es trotzdem noch 13,8 statt 12,5. So schwer sind XT-Griffe nun nicht, macht ja selbst nach Deiner Rechnung mit allen Teilen nur insgesamt 700 g.

Was wog das Rad denn direkt aus dem Karton?

Was wogen denn die anderen bereits gelieferten Räder?

P.s.: Das Scheinargument "Toleranzen" zieht nur bei den Reifen, da schwankt es wirklich in der Fertigung, ansonsten ist das nicht im 10%-Bereich, siehe Gewichte-Tabelle.


----------



## MarcellKueppers (5. März 2014)

Habe meins nicht wiegen können da ich keine gescheite Waage habe. 
Komme aber auch an die 14 kg +/-, da ebenfalls noch die Sitzstrebe aus ALU dran ist und ich den Dämpfer getauscht habe. 
Die Teibun wurde aber im Mountainbike Magazin getestet und wie es dort üblich ist auch gewogen. 
Teibun V3  Größe "M" mit Carbonsitzstrebe in Neongelb Lasur. Gewicht 12,92 kg.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ains-mit-27-5-laufraedern.990920.2.htm?skip=1

Gewichtsangabe mit 12,5 kg lt. ALUTECH also richtig.


----------



## MarcellKueppers (5. März 2014)

Wollte mal so in die Runde fragen welche Reifen ihr für gut befindet. 
Habe  mit "ollo" schon geschrieben und er fährt Contis.
Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen den Hans Dampf, den Contis und/oder den Maxxis Reifen.
Würde mich interessieren was ihr so sagt.


----------



## cost (5. März 2014)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Möchte gern nochmal auf das V.3-Gewicht zurückkommen:
> 
> Die Rechnung kann ich nicht recht nachvollziehen. Bremsgriff, Lenker usw. Wurden doch wohl nur gewechselt, d.h die Originalteile wogen ja auch was. Ziehe ich von den 14,5 die Pedale und den Nicht-Carbonhinterbau ab, sind es trotzdem noch 13,8 statt 12,5. So schwer sind XT-Griffe nun nicht, macht ja selbst nach Deiner Rechnung mit allen Teilen nur insgesamt 700 g.
> 
> ...




Das Bikes aus dem Karton habe ich leider nicht gewogen.....
Habe noch mal genauer nachgerechnet:
Die Differenz der ausgetauschten Teile beträgt real + 284gr, +346gr Pedale und glaube mal 350gr carbonhinterbau macht mit 12,9 kg Bike genau 13,88 kg aus. Wo die restlichen 700 gr geblieben sind weis ich auch nicht ??
Kontrolle mit Personenwage war exakt gleich, 14,5 kg
Fanes wog aus dem Karton 15,4 kg mit Pedalen


----------



## Damass (6. März 2014)

Kann leider auch nichts zum Gewicht sagen. Wäre ja aber eh nur eine Näherung, da ich die V2 habe. Da ist einiges schwerer und ich hab viel getauscht, was dem Gewicht nicht unbedingt zuträglich ist. Das Stahl-HT ist auf jeden Fall leichter 

Zu der Reifen-Frage: bin bisher nur Hans Dampf gefahren. Laut einigen Aussagen sollen Conti und andere nicht tubeless mit der Flow EX  harmonieren. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## hasardeur (6. März 2014)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> Wollte mal so in die Runde fragen welche Reifen ihr für gut befindet.
> Habe  mit "ollo" schon geschrieben und er fährt Contis.
> Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen den Hans Dampf, den Contis und/oder den Maxxis Reifen.
> Würde mich interessieren was ihr so sagt.



Ich mag Maxxis und fahre den Ardent oder Advantage gern am HR. Ich mag auch Onza und fahre dort den Ibex am VR (evtl. im Sommer mal den Canis am HR). Neuerdings mag ich auf wieder Schwalbe (sehr selktiv) und fahre aktuell Hans Dampf (PaceStar) am HR und Muddy Marry (TrailStar) am VR. Diese Kombi rollt und grippt gut...insgesamt sehr harmonisch zu fahren. Die Magic Marry soll noch deutlich bessere Fräseigenschaften haben. Conti hatte ich vor Jahren mal kurz am HT, fahre sie aktuell nicht...man kann schließlich nicht alles fahren.

Ist alles in 26'', sollte in anderen Größen aber nicht anders sein.


----------



## slash-sash (6. März 2014)

Die Kombi HD am HR und Muddy Mary am VR kann ich nur bestätigen; in 26"!
Daher kommt die Kombi tubeless ans 650b.
Reifen sind mir zu teuer, um eine sichere, gewohnte Kombi über Bord zu werden und was anderes zu testen; für nur mal so.
Reifen sind eh ne Geschmacksfrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florben (23. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, wollte mal fragen ob es schon Erfahrungen mit dem pinion Getriebe gibt.


----------



## Hen_Ren (2. April 2014)

Hallo allseits,
ich hab mein Teibun jetzt seit letzer Woche und bin begeistert! Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Hier eine kleine Review.

Zu mir: 1,73m, 65kg nackig, Rahmengröße m gewählt, 65er Vorbau.

Verarbeitung:
Sahnestück! Die Farbe sieht in echt viel besser aus, als man es irgend wie aufs Foto bannen kann. Das durchschimmernde Aluminium gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich habe gleich die Carbonstreben ausgeliefert bekommen, ebenso super schön.

Uphill:
Ich war beim zusammenschrauben und einstellen erst etwas skeptisch aufgrund des 65,5er Lenkwinkel (war mir da ja auch im vornhinein nicht ganz sicher), da ich von einem 72er oder so komme. Im Stand dreht sich häufig der Lenker aus der Mittelposition direkt weg, war für mich einfach ungewohnt. Naja los gefahren und schon nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase vergessen. Absolut kein Problem. Dann die Überraschung: die Teibun klettert so gut obwohl ich keine Absenkung drin habe, einfach der Wahnsinn.

Downhill:
  6000 Tiefenmeter/Höhenmeter hab ich mit ihr jetzt schon gesammelt, natürlich aus eigener Muskelkraft. Mehr sag ich nicht 

zur X01:
Für mich optimal, will nichts mehr anderes. Es verbindet für mich einfach ungemein viele Vorteile. Deutlich höhere Abstand zum Boden durch das einzelne, kleine Kettenblatt. Absolut Ruhe im Karton, da Kettenführung, NarrowWide Blatt und Roller Bearing Clutch im Schaltwerk, einfach ein Traum. Um die Kette mache ich mir keine Sorgen mehr. Vorher immer auf das mittlere geschaltet und gehofft, dass die Kette drauf bleibt. Ebenso der Wegfall vom Umwerfer. Jeder Zeigefinger liegt nun dauernd an den Bremsen an. Links die Reverb und rechts das Schaltwerk jeweils mit dem Daumen bedienen, einfach perfekt. Ich hatte mir vorher alles mit Ritzelrechner durchgerechnet. Nach oben fehlen mir nur die letzen zwei Gänge, völlig egal. Nach unten ist es mit dem 32 Kettenblatt teilweise schon knackig. Bei den ersten 2 Touren dachte ich ok da muss ein 30er dran. Geht hier aber in der Pfalz dann doch, auch hier gewöhnte ich mich schnell dran. Und wenn's mal nicht geht: Quäl dich du Sau! Gehts in die Alpen werde ich mir aber vorher definitiv ein 30er oder gar 28er Blatt montieren.

Fahrwerk:
Kann ich mangels Erfahrung noch nicht viel sagen, erstmal soweit sehr zufrieden. Hab noch nicht das Optimum gefunden, bin noch häufiger am Rumstellen. Vor allen bei der Pike ist es für mich mit meinem Fliegengewicht und dem flachen Lenkwinkel noch schwierig den richtigen Druck zu finden, irgend wo zwischen 53 und 48 psi also am fast unteren Rand der "Richttabelle" 

Sonstiges:
Die Griffe sind wie ne Küchenreibe, relativ hart und viele kleine Gummispitzen, selbst durch dicke Handschuhe schnell ne Tortour. Sind runtergeflogen und durch die roten Ergons ersetzt. War mir aber eh klar und hatte ich so schon im Vorraus vor, macht auch nichts. Jeder wie er es möchte. Gleiches gilt für den Sattel. An den erst sehr harten und unangenehmen Sattel habe ich mich aber nach drei Touren vollständig gewöhnt. Der bleibt erstmal.

Einzige wirkliche Kritik:
Die Carbonstreben sind wirklich super verarbeitet aber leider auch sehr empfindlich. Der Abstand zwischen Reifen und der Verstrebung zwischen den Sitzstreben ist nicht gerade groß, der könnte wahrlich größer ausfallen. Obwohl ich Lackschutzfolie drauf geklebt habe, haben kleine Steine die dazwischen durchgezogen wurden Kratzer hintelassen. Jetzt erstmal notdürftig übergangsweise mit Schlauch alles umwickelt.

Kleine Anmerkung:
Ich dachte das X01-Schaltwerk würde in schwarz/rot kommen, hätte bei mir noch besser ins Farbeschema gepasst. Jedoch waren zum Bestellzeitpunkt noch keine Fotos auf der Hompage von Alutech und ich hab mich an den Fotos von der Eurobike orientiert. Dafür ist der LRS meiner Meinung noch viel schöner als der vom Vorjahr und passt perfekt dazu. So finden sich jetzt überall am Rad kleiner rote Farbtupfer (Rebounds, Welle Innenlager, LRS, Gummiringe zur Sag-Anzeige, Griffe).


Alles in allem:
Mega happy und froh mich für das Alutech entschieden zu haben! Einfach nur ein Riesen Grinsen auf dem Gesicht und will jeden Tag fahren! Ebenso Danke an Jü für die unkomplizierte Behandlung von Änderungen, Anfragen etc.

Happy Trails euch!


----------



## cost (3. April 2014)

Aus Neugierde:
Gewicht ??


----------



## mogli.ch (3. April 2014)

Hen_Ren schrieb:


> Hallo allseits,
> ich hab mein Teibun jetzt seit letzer Woche und bin begeistert! Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Hier eine kleine Review...
> 
> Einzige wirkliche Kritik:
> ...



Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und habs mit einem Marsh Guard gelöst. Ist günstig und schützt optimal da dicker Kunststoff.
Sieht dann so wie bei diesem User aus:


----------



## Hen_Ren (3. April 2014)

@cost
Habe keine gescheite Waage da. Hab mich und jemand anderen aber jeweils zusammen mit dem Fahrrad auf ne alte mechanische Personenwaage gestellt. 13-13,8 kg (inklusive Pedale) ist ungefähr rausgekommen. Also nichts genaues.

@mogli.ch
Was meinst du was hier seit gestern Abend rumliegt?


----------



## ole73 (7. April 2014)

Hallo
Habe mein Teibun V3 nun auch bekommen. Ist ein klasse bike! 
Habe die X01 dran gelassen und bin bis jetzt zufrieden damit! Den Sattel habe ich gegen einen SQ- Lab- Sattel getauscht, werde die Griffe noch gegen die GE1 von Ergon tauschen und die LR tubless machen. Dann ist die Ausstattung perfekt! 

Nun muss ich noch die optimale Fahrwerksabstimmung hinbekommen. Welche Setup fährt Ihr? 

Schöne Grüsse
Ole


----------



## MarcellKueppers (7. April 2014)

@ole73 ich fahre den CCDB. Da fahre ich das Base Setup.+/-0,5 HSC je nach Gebiet und Strecke. An der Pike kann ich es dir gar nicht sagen, da ich es nicht. 

Gruß Marcell


----------



## Damass (12. April 2014)

Zurück aus den Alpen, eine Woche Vinschgau mit der Teibun und ich bin absolut zufrieden! Viele tausende Höhen- und Tiefenmeter, alles selbst erstrampelt und runter zu Spaß ohne Ende, egal ob technisch, verblockt und bremsintensiv, oder flowig mit Sprüngen. Fazit: einfach nur genial! Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit den Qualitäten dieses Bikes  Nun muss ich mich wohl erst einmal ein wenig gedulden, bis ich wieder Alpen-Trails unter die Räder bekomme. Aber die heimischen Trails bringen ja auch Spaß!

Grüße Damass


----------



## Damass (27. April 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich hab heute aufgrund des Regenwetters mal wieder Fahrrad geputzt. Dabei sind mir "Risse" im Lack bzw. der Lasur aufgefallen. Für mich sieht es aus, als hätte die Lasur irgendwie unter Zug/Druck gestanden und ist daraufhin gerissen. Allerdings fällt mir weiß Gott nicht ein, bei was es mein Unterrohr so großflächig verzogen haben soll. Die Risse sind nur auf der Linken Seite vom Unterrohr zu finden. Das Rad hat zwar schon einiges an Gelände, aber noch keinen Sturz gesehen. Ich würde mal den Jü anschreiben und fragen, was wir da machen können...sieht schon unschön aus  Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcellKueppers (27. April 2014)

@Damass 
unschön ist wohl das richtige Wort. Werde Morgen mal bei mir schauen ob was zu sehen ist.
Würde anrufen und mal nachfragen ob es Probleme gab/gibt, musst dich nur beeilen da der Jü mit Sicherheit sich auf den Weg nach Riva macht.


----------



## Damass (27. April 2014)

Dank dir für die Info! Dann rufe ich ihn morgen gleich an. Ich werde Bescheid geben, was rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. April 2014)

Wäre es nicht angemessen erst mal der Hersteller, der in dem Fall noch super zügig im Antworten ist, zu fragen anstatt hier die Pferde scheu zu machen?


----------



## MarcellKueppers (27. April 2014)

Naja sehe darin eigentlich kein Problem und mit gesundem Menschenverstand werden so schnell auch keine Pferde scheu gemacht ;-) 
Und ein Austausch in einem Forum kann dann eventuell auch zur Aufklärung beifügen. Fehler bei Handhabung, Fehler bei der Lackierung, Materialfehler usw usw.


----------



## hasardeur (28. April 2014)

Ich gebe Holger recht. Es geht nicht drum, wie man solche Nachrichten selbst bewerten würde, sondern wie das vielleicht andere tun. Du kannst hier noch immer Dampf ablassen, wenn Alutech einen beschissenen Service bietet....was bestimmt nicht passieren wird.

Zum Fehler selbst: Könnten Unverträglichkeiten der Lackschichten sein. Wenn das Unterrohr (das fetteste am Rahmen) so viel flext, dass der Lack reißt, sollte das A) an anderer Stelle sein und B) zu spüren sein (meine Meinung). Hast Du die Risse auch an anderer Stelle bemerkt?


----------



## Damass (28. April 2014)

Hey Leute,

danke erstmal für all die Antworten! Ich wollte hier gewiss keine Pferde scheu machen! Wer aufmerksam den Thread verfolgt, hat sicher festgestellt, dass all meine anderen Beiträge voll des Lobes waren und das wird sicher von meiner Seite auch so bleiben. Ich hab auch Alutech nicht durch den Dreck gezogen, sondern lediglich gepostet, was mir aufgefallen ist. Sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht verwerflich sein. Die Risse sind mir lediglich am Unterrohr aufgefallen. Der Rest ist wie am ersten Tag Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass sich das Unterrohr wirklich verziehen kann. Die ganze Bude macht einen super stabilen Eindruck

Ich wende mich an den Jü und kläre das mit ihm, was ich auch ohne die Kritik gegenüber meines Beitrages getan hätte 

Beste Grüße
Damass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damass (29. April 2014)

Hey Leute,

hier ist die Antwort auf meine Mail vom Jü. Telefonieren werde ich dann nächste Woche mit ihm.

Jü:

hallo,
es ist technisch bedingt das der klarlack risse bekommt das die rohre immer etwas arbeiten...hier hilft nur um die optik wieder etwas aufzufrischen mit einer heißluftpistole die oberfläche vorsichtig erwärmen und somit die risse zu verflüssigen.
bin gerade in riva zum bikefestival.
rufe mich dazu ab dienstag wider an. ich kann dir es dann nochmal gerne genauer erzählen.
reklamieren können wir das beim beschichter nicht.

LG aus riva derjü
Mit freundlichen Grüßen / best regards

Jürgen Schlender

Damit ist also schon einmal zum Teil geklärt, woran es liegt und was man dagegen tun kann Falls ihr so etwas bei euch entdeckt, wisst ihr jetzt auch Bescheid 

Allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## Ganiscol (29. April 2014)

Ziemlich ernüchternd was Lasur betrifft. Das es die empfindlichste Beschichtung ist, war mir klar. Das aber sowas vorkommen kann, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Fällt für mich deshalb als künftige Option raus.


----------



## cost (22. Mai 2014)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Möchte gern nochmal auf das V.3-Gewicht zurückkommen:
> 
> Die Rechnung kann ich nicht recht nachvollziehen. Bremsgriff, Lenker usw. Wurden doch wohl nur gewechselt, d.h die Originalteile wogen ja auch was. Ziehe ich von den 14,5 die Pedale und den Nicht-Carbonhinterbau ab, sind es trotzdem noch 13,8 statt 12,5. So schwer sind XT-Griffe nun nicht, macht ja selbst nach Deiner Rechnung mit allen Teilen nur insgesamt 700 g.
> 
> ...



Heute Carbonsitzstrebe montiert, Laufräder Tubeles gemacht und die Wage zeit nun  13,8 kg an !!


----------



## Damass (23. Mai 2014)

Jawoll  Meine kommt am Wochenende auch dran

@Ganiscol: Lasur ist gar nicht so verkehrt. Bei einem Steinschlag mit fieser Delle als Folge, ist nix abgeblättert. Ein normaler Lack hätte sich wohl nicht so schön angepasst und wäre abgeblättert...


----------



## hasardeur (23. Mai 2014)

Das hat wohl eher was damit zu tun, dass es gepulvert und nicht nass lackiert ist. Pulver ist eher Kunststoffüberzug, als Lack.


----------



## cost (23. Mai 2014)

Damass schrieb:


> Jawoll  Meine kommt am Wochenende auch dran
> 
> @Ganiscol: Lasur ist gar nicht so verkehrt. Bei einem Steinschlag mit fieser Delle als Folge, ist nix abgeblättert. Ein normaler Lack hätte sich wohl nicht so schön angepasst und wäre abgeblättert...



Schaltauge und Bremsadapter nicht vergessen 
Sonst geht es dir wie mir


----------



## mockmaster (5. Juni 2014)

Damass schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hier ist die Antwort auf meine Mail vom Jü. Telefonieren werde ich dann nächste Woche mit ihm.
> 
> ...


----------



## mockmaster (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
wegen der Risse in der Lackierung.
Habe nun auch festgestellt dass ich Risse im Klarlack des Rahmens im Bereich des Steuerrohres und am Unterrohr habe.

Habe das auch direkt bei Alutech reklamiert.
Der Rahmen ist nicht einmal ein Jahr alt.

Die Antwort war ebenfalls sehr ernüchternd:
Angeblich sind die Risse in der obersten Klarlackschicht technisch bedingt und können nicht verhindert werden.
Sie können somit nicht reklamiert werden.

Ich habe eine normale Lackierung (weiß) - nicht Lasur. Die Risse im Lack sind vermutlich nicht von der Lackfarbe abhängig.

Ich hatte bisher noch nie ein Bike mit Problemen bzw. Rissen in der Klarlackschicht.

Mir stellt sich nun die Frage warum die Risse im Lack von der Gewährleistung ausgenommen sind? Zumal die Risse nicht auf Verschleißspuren des üblichen Gebrauchs hindeuten.

Mir scheint es eher so als sei dies der bequemste Weg des Herstellers.

Ansonsten bin ich mit der Fanes sehr zufrieden. Aber in Sachen Gewährleistung/Kulanz und Kundenzufriedenheit bin ich enttäuscht.

Mich würde interessieren ob es weitere Fälle von diesen Lackrissen gibt?
Evtl. mache ich dann hierzu ein gesondertes Thema auf.


----------



## zec (5. Juni 2014)

Meine Meinung dazu:
So, wie der Lack eines Enduros nach einem Jahr normalen Gebrauches aussieht, sind diese Risse mit Sicherheit einer der unauffälligsten optischen Makel. Zumindest ich habe einige Kratzer und matte Stellen (scheuernde Hose, Züge etc.), die deutlich früher auffallen als die Risse, für die ich auf ein paar cm ran gehen muss um sie zu sehen. Und mit der obligatorischen Dreck-/Staubschicht sehe ich sie überhaupt nicht.
Bin aber in der Hinsicht sicher entspannter unterwegs als manch anderer.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juni 2014)

Nur Risse im Eloxal sollte man im Auge behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (5. Juni 2014)

Das stimmt - könnte ansonsten ins Auge gehen ...


----------



## mockmaster (5. Juni 2014)

Natürlich!
Es gibt Schlimmeres!
Ich finde es nur schade wie man bei Alutech mit meiner Reklamation
umgeht. Da fühlt man sich nicht ernst genommen.
Auch wenn es nur optische Mängel sind die in der Serienproduktion vermutlich zufällig
aufgrund technischer Schwierigkeiten auftreten, könnte man sich etwas kulanter verhalten.
Bin da schon etwas verärgert.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2014)

Ich kann Dich komplett verstehen, doch wenn Du etwas erreichen willst, musst Du Dich bei Alutech beschweren. Manchmal sind die Reaktionen etwas norddeutsch grummelig, aber schlechten Service und unzureichende Kundennähe kann man den Jungs und Mädels aus Ascheffel nicht nachsagen. Man sollte sich aber auch als Kunde ein bisschen in die Lage von Alutech versetzen. Vielleicht ist es ja tatsächlich so, dass diese Lackprobleme nicht ausbleiben. Man muss dazu wissen, dass der Beschichter auch für andere, sehr große Firmen (z.B. Cube) arbeitet. Die können sicher was. Und Alutech war sehr, sehr pingelig in der Auswahl. Vielleicht fehlt einfach nur ein Hinweis im Kleingedruckten....aber mal ehrlich, würde das helfen?


----------



## Damass (6. Juni 2014)

Fehlenden Service und Kundennähe kann man ihnen wirklich nicht unterstellen...aber ärgerlich sind die Risse mit Sicherheit...geht mir ja nicht anders.

Das Grundproblem ist sicher nicht, dass man sie dauernd sieht, weil dafür bei mir in 99% der Fälle zu viel Dreck am Unterrohr ist, sondern das sie da sind. Es müsste ja theoretisch möglich sein, da Abhilfe zu schaffen. Mittlerweile lenkt aber eh eine Delle die Aufmerksamkeit des geneigten Betrachters von den Rissen weg^^


----------



## mockmaster (6. Juni 2014)

Da gebe ich euch zu 100 Prozent Recht - ich hatte auch beim Kauf meines Bikes guten und freundlichen Service genossen - auch wenn er norddeutsch war. Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte der Service nach dem Kauf nicht aufhören - insbesondere wenn man sich noch in der Garantie- bzw. Gewährleistungsfrist befindet.
Wenn man als Hersteller ein Gesamtprodukt verkauft muss man auch für das gesamte Produkt eine Garantie gewährleisten.
Also für Rahmen inklusive Beschichtung. Auch wenn der Beschichter einen "Fehler" gemacht haben sollte.
Hätte ich ein Problem mit einem Lager? Wäre das auch von der Garantie ausgeschlossen weil es nicht aus dem Hause Alutech kommt?
Wenn der Beschichter schon für so große Firmen wie Cube arbeitet - kann man bestimmt auch mal an ihn herantreten und eine Reklamation vorbringen - aber das ist vermutlich zu viel Aufwand. Ich finde das ist nicht zu viel verlangt.
Ich verstehe natürlich auch die Fa. Alutech - aber ich möchte mich als Kunde auch verstanden fühlen.

So gehen andere Hersteller mit so einem Problem um:
http://www.rad-forum.de/topics/251803


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2014)

Aus Deiner Quelle geht aber nicht hervor, wie lange der neue Rahmen ohne Risse bleibt. R&M ist auch ein hochpreisiger Spezialist. Da ist ein Entgegenkommen ohne Anspruch auch mal drin, wobei ich nicht sagen will, dass Du keine Ansprüche hast.
Da der Alutech-Beschichter auch für Cube arbeitet, denke ich, dass sie wissen, was sie tun und sich auch entsprechend absichern. Etwas reklamieren und einen Anspruch auf Reklamation zu haben, sind grundlegend verschieden Dinge. Im Zeitalter des Online-Shoppings und Fernabsatzgesetzes sind wir Verbraucher aber etwas verwöhnt und meinen, jede Sache, die uns nicht passt, kann reklamiert werden.
Die Lager meiner Fanes hatte ich nach 6 Monaten das erste Mal getauscht. Reklamation hätte nichts gebracht, da Verschleißteile und wäre auch albern gewesen, weil der Schaden weit unter den Transportkosten lag. Außerdem hätte ich mind. 1 Woche nicht fahren können. Alutech hat aber, entgegen der meisten anderen Hersteller, aus mehreren solcher Fälle gelernt und versieht jetzt alle Lager mit voller Fettpackung.
Insgesamt hatte ich schon mehrere Gründe, mich an Jü zu wenden, aber nie einen Grund, mich über mangelnden Service zu beklagen. Aber auch nicht jede meiner Beanstandungen hat Alutech getragen. Und außerdem: Bei welchem Hersteller klärt das alles der Chef persönlich?

Nochmal. Die Risse sind schlecht und ich sehe sie auch als Mangel. Was mir fehlt, ist eine plausible Erklärung seitens Alutech, beispielsweise dass solche Risse lt. DIN XYZ tolerabel sind. Oder so ähnlich. Nur würde ich das versuchen, respektvoll mit Alutech zu klären und erst dann in die Öffentlichkeit tragen, wenn sich nach X Versuchen zeigt, dass ich nur hingehalten und veralbert werde.


----------



## mockmaster (7. Juni 2014)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!
Ab wie vielen Versuchen soll man dann aufgeben zu beanstanden?

Nein! Spaß beiseite. Wenn man bereits beim ersten Mal so abgebügelt wird - hat man keinen Bock auf einen zweiten Kontakt.
Ich habe mit Absicht nicht die Konversation mit der Fa. Alutech und die von dir  o. g. Quelle öffentlich gemacht.

Und ich will es hier auch damit belassen.
Ist für mich nur Schade - ich will hier auch keinen durch den "Dreck" ziehen - also Deckel drauf hier!

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob es ähnlich gelagerte Fälle gibt und wie damit umgegangen bzw. verfahren wurde.

Gruß - Jürgen


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Juli 2014)

hallo zusammen!

überlege gerade, mein transition covert zu ersetzen, eventuell käme ein teibun in frage.
würde gerne die teile weiterverwenden, das bedeutet 26" lrs, 150mm pike 27.5, kurbellänge 170mm.
hat da jemand erfahrung? sollte ja zumindest in der hohen/steilen einstellung von der tretlagerhöhe passen?!

danke schonmal!


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

passt auch so und in jeder Einstellung, schließlich bekommmst du die Teibun auf Wunsch genauso ab Werk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (22. Juli 2014)

danke für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## trailproof (13. August 2014)

Mein Bike ist endlich angekommen. Hatte schon die schlimmsten Befürchtungen wegen dem violett, passt aber ganz gut für mich. Habe lange überlegt, was zur blauen Lasur passen könnte. Orange wäre erste Wahl gewesen, da gibts aber schon einige Litevilles.


----------



## Damass (13. August 2014)

Sieht schick aus, auch wenn lila nicht meins ist. Wie kommst du zu dem Custom-Schriftzug auf dem Steuerrohr? Bei mir steht da Alutech^^

Beste Grüße, Damass


----------



## trailproof (14. August 2014)

Hi,

das mit dem Decal war kein Sonderwunsch von mir. Ist einfach so gekommen


----------



## RumbleJungle (18. August 2014)

Ich find's gut! Dein Mut hat sich gelohnt


----------



## MO_Thor (19. August 2014)

Moinsen!
Ich hab zwar (noch) n sehr geniales Bike, schaue aber trotzdem umher, was es so an zukunftsfähigen Neubikes gibt.
Meins ist ein Nukeproof Mega, 2012er Baujahrt. Also kein Leichtgewicht, kein 650b, kein Dies und kein Das. Jetzt hat das liebe IBC-Team die Neuauflagen des Megas in der Mangel gehabt und es hat sich meiner Ansicht nach an meinen Kritikpunkten wenig bis garnix getan: das Mega wird 2015 immer noch schwer sein und der Hinterbau auf der "zu straff"-Seite sein.
Jetzt mein eigentliches Anliegen:
Die Teibun-Geo in Größe M gefällt mir auf dem Papier schon sehr gut. Wie allerdings ist der Hinterbau?  supurb-bicycles hat hier im Thread im Oktober 2013 geschrieben, dass er auch straffer ausfällt. Kann jemand dazu was sagen? Ists extrem straff oder nur straff genug? Passt der OEM-Dämpfertune oder sollte man Hand anlegen bzw. Dämpferwechsel in Betracht ziehen?
Am allerallerbesten wäre es, wenns jemanden gibt, der Erfahrungen mit nem Mega und dem Teibun hat. Wenn nicht, auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailproof (11. September 2014)

Hi @MO_Thor!

Ich hab mein Teibun ja nun schon über eine Woche in der Mangel und würde den Hinterbau als "unauffällig" bezeichnen. Ich habe keinen Vergleich zu anderen Enduros, bin bisher ein Scott Genius gefahren. Dort war der Hinterbau eher schwammig, nach Drops fühlte man sich als würde man sich in eine weiche Couch setzen. Dieser Effekt Kann natürlich durch die Konstruktion bedingt (Flex) noch stärker ausgefallen sein.

Anders beim Teibun (mit RS Monarch plus). Trotz wenig Luft (knapp vor Durchschlag) merkt man stärkere Hits kaum. Schau ich dann verwundert auf den Dämpfer, ist der Gummiring ganz unten. Das Bike "schwimmt" nicht überall drüber, man bekommt Rückmeldung, hat aber trotzdem die Sicherheit, dass alles aufgesaugt wird.
Bergauf ist der Hinterbau auch ein Traum, da kann ich locker auf Plattform oder Lockout verzichten. Für mich top.


----------



## zec (11. September 2014)

Habe jetzt erst registriert, dass ich den Besitzer dieses Bikes ja kenne  . Finde die Farbkombi ziemlich gelungen. Wo liegst denn beim Gewicht?
Aja, das ist nicht zufällig ein "S"-Rahmen. Falls ja, melde ich mich einmal ganz frech zu einer Probefahrt an  .


----------



## Hen_Ren (12. September 2014)

Ja das müsste S sein, ich hab M und da ist zwischen der Verstrebung und dem Oberrohr ein Durchlass.


----------



## trailproof (12. September 2014)

Hey @zec, ja ist ein S. Hab mich ja da an deinem Fanes orientiert (plus Geodaten), weil wir ziemlich gleich groß sind ;-)

Gewicht folgt. Probefahrt gerne!


----------



## rzOne20 (12. September 2014)

wie siehts denn mit haltbarkeit generell aus. also ich hab schon oft von hinterbauproblemen gelesen. ist das beim teibun auch der fall?


----------



## zec (12. September 2014)

@trailproof: Supi, nachdem ich auch eine Zeit lang mit der Idee gespielt habe, mein Fanes AM auf 27,5" umzubauen, würde es mich sehr interessieren, wie sich das Teibun fährt.

@rzOne20: Das Problem mit den gebrochenen Druckstreben betrifft eigentlich nur die Aluvariante des Enduro (gibt hier eh ein Thema dazu)  - das Teibun hat ja die Carbonstrebe und da hätte ich noch keinen Bruch mitbekommen.


----------



## Ganiscol (13. September 2014)

Er meint die Kettenstreben Problematik.


----------



## rzOne20 (13. September 2014)

ja ich mein generell...gubts probleme?

ah ja noch was. wenn ich da mit 30 mm MW felgen rangehe. 2,4" trailking hinten fahren will ....geht sich das aus! vlt liest ja wer von alutech mit und kann das beantworten?


----------



## Ganiscol (13. September 2014)

Falls das Teibun die gleiche Kettenstrebe verwendet wie die Fanes, könnte es ein Problem geben. Es gibt hier halt Leute denen die Fanes Kettenstrebe mehr als einmal an der Naht zum Yoke gerissen ist. Mich selbst hat es vor gut 20 Monaten erwischt, seither hält es aber. Habe hier auch schon von neuen Streben mit einer verstärkten Naht gelesen. Ich würde deshalb mal annehmen, dass die aktuellen Modelle nicht mehr mit anfälligen Streben ausgeliefert werden, wenn Alutech das Problem als solches erkannt hat. 

Ob das Teibun davon betroffen ist, kann man halt nur wissen wenn sich jemand meldet dem es passiert ist.


----------



## zec (13. September 2014)

Ah, OK - jetzt bin ich aber ziemlich auf dem Schlauch gestanden. Dachte nur an die gerissenen Druckstreben.

Schaut euch mal die Kettenstreben des blauen Teibuns auf den Fotos von trailproof an: Da kann man im Bereich des Yokes ein Verstärkungsblech erkennen. Würde für mich heißen, dass hier bereits von Werk aus ausgebessert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. September 2014)

Druckstreben sind nie gerissen. Es gab eine Rückrufaktion aufgrund Befürchtungen, dass es dort durch Materialermüdung zu Problemen kommen kann. Wenn ich Jü richtig verstanden habe, war das alles eine für Alutech kostspielige, paranoide Veranstaltung, da sich der Verdacht am Ende wohl nicht bestätigt hat.


----------



## rzOne20 (13. September 2014)

ich würd das teibun dann vorne gerne einfach fahren. hatte das bisher noch nicht. da gibts ja solche dinger für vorne die an den drei löchern beim tretlagergehäuse angeschraubt werden. die haben unten so eine platte welche den bash ersetzt. unten hinten eine führung für kette. wie die heissen weis ich jz nicht. aber ich hoffe ihr wisst was i mein. welche harmonieren denn da am besten mit dem teibun? muss ich da eine spezielle kurbel nehmen? kettenblatt wird sich wohl zwischen 28-32 bewegen...?

große ahnungslosigkeit bei mir...ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen oder vlt sogar ein foto posten...


----------



## Ganiscol (13. September 2014)

Sowas meinst du? KeFü mit Taco. Das ist eine von MRP. Bei der Micro kann man die einzelnen Elemente abnehmen. Also obere Führung weg oder die untere oder den Taco je nachdem was man möchte.

Das Ding sollte eigentlich auch an ein Teibun passen.


----------



## rzOne20 (13. September 2014)

A perfekt. Des mein ich


----------



## rzOne20 (14. September 2014)

Na bumm , 160 dollores ? Gibt's dazu günstige Alternativen?


----------



## rzOne20 (12. November 2014)

nach den ersten 4 ausfahrten mit meinem teibun bin ich jetzt mal recht zufrieden.

mir sind nur einmal die schrauben zw sitzstreben und umlenkhebel locker worden, mit schraubensicherung scheint das behoben.
allerdings is mir aufgefallen das etwas quietscht. speziell bergauf am trail merke ich das. ich bilde mir ein das es dort entsteht wo die schwarze beilagscheiben zwischen schraubenkopf und umlenkhebel sind.

habt ihr das auch? wie habt ihr das behoben?


----------



## MarcellKueppers (12. November 2014)

Hatte nach dem Wechsel auf Carbonsitzstrebe ein Knarzen am Bike. Habe noch ne Zehntelunterlegscheibe im Bereich Wippe Sitzstrebe nach Rücksprache Jü zugefügt um eine bessere Klemmung der Titanschraube auf das Kugellager zuerhalten. 

Gruß Marcell


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. November 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> nach den ersten 4 ausfahrten mit meinem teibun bin ich jetzt mal recht zufrieden.
> 
> mir sind nur einmal die schrauben zw sitzstreben und umlenkhebel locker worden, mit schraubensicherung scheint das behoben.
> allerdings is mir aufgefallen das etwas quietscht. speziell bergauf am trail merke ich das. ich bilde mir ein das es dort entsteht wo die schwarze beilagscheiben zwischen schraubenkopf und umlenkhebel sind.
> ...


 Das sind die Anlaufscheiben zwischen Schraubenkopf und Lager. Um das Quietsche zu beheben, müssen zwischen Lager und Umlenkung Zehntelscheiben gelegt werden, bis der Schraubenkopf ausreichend Luft zur Anlaufscheibe hat! Schreib am besten direkt Jü an, er schickt dir dann Scheiben!
gruß, Basti


----------



## AlutechCycles (17. November 2014)

Wenn diese Verbindung ein quietschen verursachen dann öle diese Stellen, wenn dann das Quietschen weg ist sollte ja wieder alles gut sein. Wir stellen ab Werk die Schrauben mit den 10tel Scheiben schon so ein das diese gut funktionieren. Der Abstand darf auch nicht zu groß sein!
Ist der Abstand allerdings zu klein kann in Folge der Erwärmung der Schraube sich der Schraubenkleber lösen und die Schraube wandert nach außen was zu einen Schaden führen wird! Also immer alle Schraubverbindungen am Bike vor jeder Fahr überprüfen.
Diese Scheiben sitzen zwischen Schraube und Lager, sie vergrößern den Abstand von Schraubenkopf zur Wippe oder Sitzstrebe.
LG der Jü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (17. November 2014)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden:

- die 1/10 Scheiben sitzen zwischen streben und Wippe 
- die igus Scheiben zwischen Schraubenkopf und streben
- zusätzlich zwischen Lager und Schrauben sind auch noch 1/10 Scheiben mit denen der Abstand igus zu strebe justiert wird


?

ps bekomme ich solche igus Scheiben in Österreich auch wo?


----------



## chaka biker (17. November 2014)

Hallo Teibun Fahrer,
bin auch auf der suche nach einem neuen Bike und finde das Teibun sehr interessant.
Fährt es denn jemand in der nähe von Kaiserslautern, Neustadt / Wstr. oder Bad Dürkheim  und würde mich einfach mal eine Proberunde damit drehen lassen ? Größe M wäre bei meiner größe von 1,77 und einer Schrittlänge von 86 cm ideal. 
Ihr könntet dann selbstverständlich mit meinem Cannondale Scalpel Carbon 29 die Runde drehen.

Danke und Gruß
Werner


----------



## rzOne20 (19. November 2014)

falls es wen interessiert mal ein kurzes statement zum teibun:

ich bin vorher ein LV301 mk8 in Large mit dem scaled sizing (vorne 27,5 hinten 26), QIA kugellagerset und einem tf tuned rp23 bei 160 mm wippen gefahren. jetzt ein teibun in Large mit 2 x 27,5"! zuerst war ich mir nicht sicher obs passen wird. laut theorie natürlich schon sonst hätt ichs nicht kauft.
in summe ist jetzt der lenkwinkel knapp 1° flacher und das tretlager 1 cm tiefer. reach 16 mm länger, stack 12 mm niederer, OR 11 mm kürzer, sitzwinkel 2° steiler, radstand 13 mm mehr! tja so viel zur theorie!

*kurz: der LV rahmen wird verkauft ;-), das teibun bleibt.*

teibun hinterbau ist im vergleich zum 301 eine fast andere welt. ich bin so sehr begeistert, hätte ich nicht gedacht. einerseits ist der hinterbau viel viel plüschiger, wippt aber auch nicht mehr wie das 301. ist also auch bergauf extrem neutral und wippfrei. ich fühle mich recht gut ins rad integriert.
zum heizen is auf alle fälle deutlich besser weils viel schluckfreudiger ist. fühlt sich irgendwie nach viel mehr federweg an als vorher beim 301.

und das beste, der kundenservice und support ist sehr lässig. kontakt direkt mit chef ... sehr fein!

ich kanns nur empfehlen...


----------



## coastalwolf (11. Dezember 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ...wippt aber auch nicht mehr wie das 301. ist also auch bergauf extrem neutral und wippfrei....



Man kann je nach Erwartungshaltung dem 301 zu Recht einen eher straffen Hinterbau nachsagen. Aber ein Wipp-Problem hat der Rahmen definitiv nicht.


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2014)

wo wird von einem Problem gesprochen?

ich denke, er meint die 5 mm Hub, die man auch beim 301 wippend beim Treten nutzt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Dezember 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Na bumm , 160 dollores ? Gibt's dazu günstige Alternativen?


www.77designz.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoniMcFlup (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo, ich bin auch am überlegen mir eine Teibun zu kaufen.
Gibt es neue Erfahrungen mit den Lackproblemen?
Was ist aus den Carbonstreben geworden, haben noch andere Steinschläge verzeichnen können oder haben alle einen Schutz gekauft?
Hat noch jemand andere Testberichte zu dem in der Bike?
In der Bike wird die Sitzposition bemängelt, kann das wiederlegt oder bestätigt werden?

Fragen über Fragen...
Danke


----------



## Damass (3. Februar 2015)

Servus,

Meine Minirisse habe ich noch immer im Lack, haben sich aber nicht erweitert und interessieren mich eigentlich auch nicht mehr, da meistens sowieso Dreck am Bike ist^^ mein Rahmen scheint auch eher ein Einzelfall zu sein.

Nun zu den wichtigen Sachen:

Die Sitzposition empfinde ich als sehr angenehm, auch bei sehr langen uphills (1, 5-2 h). Ansonsten vermittelt mir das Rad in jeder Situation Sicherheit
Und macht derbe Spaß!
Mit den Carbon-Sitzstreben habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme und meine Freundin an ihrer Fanes übrigens auch nicht. keine Ahnung, was da nicht passen soll. Hab aber auch einen kleinen Mudguard an der Stelle, wo der Reifen durch die Sitzstrebe läuf um Kratzern vorzubeugen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## trailproof (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe das Teibun auch in Lasurfarbe (blau) und bis jetzt (eine Saison) keinerlei Risse in der Lasur feststellen können. 

Die Sitzposition finde ich top, ich bin auch wirklich viel aufwärts unterwegs und bemerke keinen Nachteil gegenüber All Mountains wie Scott Genius oder Canyon Spectral. 

Leider ist es aber bei mir der Fall dass die Carbonstreben von Steinen was abbekommen haben, egal welcher Reifen montiert ist. Interessanterweise passiert das eher bei langsamer Fahrt auf Schotterstraßen. Im DH werden Steine anscheinend vorher weggeschleudert. Habe mit 3M angeklebt und überlege, einen Mudguard zu montieren...


----------



## mg! (6. Februar 2015)

Was genau verwendet Ihr denn zum Schutz der Carbon-Streben?


----------



## slash-sash (6. Februar 2015)

Irgendwo habe ich mal was von klebbarem Flausch gelesen. Könnte ich mir ganz gut vorstellen. Dämpft, lässt sich gut reinigen, kann man bei Bedarf problemlos wechseln, gibt's in schwarz etc. !


Sascha


----------



## MarcellKueppers (6. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir einen marsh guard ran gemacht.


Marcell


----------



## Damass (6. Februar 2015)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen marsh guard ran gemacht.
> 
> 
> Marcell



Ich auch... einen aus Carbon (will er mir optisch gefallen hat^^) und hab ihn noch ein wenig zurecht geschnitten.


----------



## JoniMcFlup (6. Februar 2015)

Damit wird doch nicht die komplette Strebe geschützt?


----------



## Damass (6. Februar 2015)

Das natürlich nicht, aber die empfindlichen Bereiche, wo der Reifen die Streben passiert und mit anhaftendem Dreck/Steinen die Strebe schädigen könnte. Sonst hab ich meine Carbon-Strebe auf der Antriebsseite mit nem Schlauch umwickelt, gegen Kettenschlagen. Aber mehr wäre dann doch zuviel des guten...darf ja auch noch was zu sehen sein von der Strebe^^ Ich hab in einem Jahr auch kaum Kratzer an der Strebe...Steinschlag seitlich halte ich für beinahe ausgeschlossen.


----------



## MarcellKueppers (6. Februar 2015)

Außenseite 3M Lackschutzfolie. Und gut. 
Ist ein Bike welches genutzt werden will, somit auch schonmal einen Kratzer abbekommt.


Marcell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailproof (6. Februar 2015)

Ich habe eine Zeit lang auch 3M Klettband angeklebt. Das hat gut funktioniert, allerdings kam doch schnell Dreck drunter und man müsste es öter tauschen. Probleme bereitete auch nur der vordere Bereich an den der Reifen nahe ran kommt. Weiter hinten passiert der Strebe nichts.


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Februar 2015)

Schrumpfschlauch oder alten Schlauch


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Februar 2015)

auch irgendwie fertig, bis auf aufkleber (kommen erst runter wenn fix ist das pike zb bleibt) und der vorderreifen:




 

 

 

neu sind laufradsatz mit carbonfelgen und kurbel mit bionicon oval direkt mount 30T. gewicht schätze ich mal auf 14 kg, daher versteh ich auch nicht wie die jungs mit den fanes teilen auf 12,xx kg kommen?


----------



## slash-sash (15. Februar 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> auch irgendwie fertig, bis auf aufkleber (kommen erst runter wenn fix ist das pike zb bleibt) und der vorderreifen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360303 Anhang anzeigen 360301 Anhang anzeigen 360302
> 
> neu sind laufradsatz mit carbonfelgen und kurbel mit bionicon oval direkt mount 30T. gewicht schätze ich mal auf 14 kg, daher versteh ich auch nicht wie die jungs mit den fanes teilen auf 12,xx kg kommen?


Cool. Glückwunsch. Sieht doch super aus. 
Sch… doch was auf's Gewicht (sofern es nicht der LRS ist)
Für den Gewichtsvergleich nimm doch mal octaviaRSdriver's Teileliste.da wirst du dein "Gewicht" finden. 
Was mich an deinem Aufbau interessiert, ist das Ritzel! Hast du wirklich das Gefühl des "leichteren Tretens"?
Und welche Felgenbreite fährst du? Von Nextie oder von wem?
Dank dir schon mal. 


Sascha


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Februar 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Was mich an deinem Aufbau interessiert, ist das Ritzel! Hast du wirklich das Gefühl des "leichteren Tretens"?
> Und welche Felgenbreite fährst du? Von Nextie oder von wem?


 
ja stimmt schon, mir is gewicht eh wurscht. beim fahren merkt mans eh nicht. beim tragen is halt jedes gramm supi. wenns ums gewicht ginge bräuchte ich eh nur reifen tauschen  

mit dem ritzel bin ich nur heute mit meiner 7 jährigen durchs dorf gerollt. ich habs gemerkt, das etwas ist, kann aber noch nicht sagen obs "leichter" oder "angenehmer" ist. werde berichten nach der ersten tour.

felgen sind von nextie, vorne 35 mm innenweite und hinten 30 mm innenweite. siehe hier: China Carbon Felgen - Erfahrungsbericht!
da gings mir übrigens nicht ums gewicht sondern um die breite. gibts aktuell in alu nix was mich anspricht.


----------



## slash-sash (15. Februar 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ja stimmt schon, mir is gewicht eh wurscht. beim fahren merkt mans eh nicht. beim tragen is halt jedes gramm supi. wenns ums gewicht ginge bräuchte ich eh nur reifen tauschen
> 
> mit dem ritzel bin ich nur heute mit meiner 7 jährigen durchs dorf gerollt. ich habs gemerkt, das etwas ist, kann aber noch nicht sagen obs "leichter" oder "angenehmer" ist. werde berichten nach der ersten tour.
> 
> ...


Lass die Reifen drauf. Warum willst du das bike kastrieren? Macht keinen Sinn. Zumindest vorne den würde ich lassen. Hinten den kenne ich nicht. Bin aber auch kein Conti-Freund. 
Das mit dem KB würde mich interessieren. Wenn du mich auf dem Laufenden halten würdest; gerne auch per Pan; wäre ich dir dankbar. 
Das mit den Felgen sehe ich zu 100% wie du. Deshalb frage ich. Auch mir geht's nur um die Maulweite. Ich denke, ich werde auch bei 35mm landen. Auch da würde mich der "spürbare Unterschied" interessieren.  
Gruß und danke


Sascha


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Februar 2015)

na mit dem VR bin ich zwar grundätzlich zufrieden. komme aber von etwas "gscheiteren" wie wir hier sagen. warte also auf den kaiser projekt. somit wirds eh gleich wieder schwerer, hihi!

ich kann dir meinen "vorgänger" zum testen anbieten, müsstest halt versandkosten übernehmen. hat aber halt vorne "nur" 28 mm!


----------



## haekel72 (15. Februar 2015)

Maui schrieb:


> Hier ohne Pinion.
> noch paar weiter Fotos gibts hier.
> http://www.soulrider-ev.de/eurobike-2013-alutech-news/


Wie nennt sich die Farbe? Suppi Schön


----------



## slash-sash (15. Februar 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> na mit dem VR bin ich zwar grundätzlich zufrieden. komme aber von etwas "gscheiteren" wie wir hier sagen. warte also auf den kaiser projekt. somit wirds eh gleich wieder schwerer, hihi!
> 
> ich kann dir meinen "vorgänger" zum testen anbieten, müsstest halt versandkosten übernehmen. hat aber halt vorne "nur" 28 mm!



Passt schon. G'scheit verstehe ich in Reutlingen auch. Auch, wenn ich aus dem Lipperland komme.  Aber was willst du denn noch gescheiteres, als ne MM fahren? Danach kommt doch eh schon nen Fatbike, oder nicht?
Danke für dein Angebot. Fahre zur Zeit ne AMRide25. Also mit 25er MW. Demnach bin auch gar nicht so weit weg. Aber danke. 
Merkst du denn nen Unterschied?


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damass (16. Februar 2015)

@haekel72 Die Farbe nennt sich Neongelb-Lasur...ist sehr heiß, fahre sie selber


----------



## MarcellKueppers (16. Februar 2015)

Zu spät.


----------



## Hen_Ren (17. Februar 2015)

Japp die Farbe knallt! Das Radl auch!


----------



## Damass (17. Februar 2015)

ohne Delle am Unterrohr sieht´s noch besser aus als meins


----------



## Damass (17. Februar 2015)

Hier mal noch zwei Bilder von meiner Teibun in Aktion...Einmal von der Plose (vom Gipfel "Telegraph") runter zur Ochsenalm und das Zweite ist auf der Abfahrt von der Tarscher Alm im Vischgau


----------



## rzOne20 (23. März 2015)

Reifenfreiheit Teibun 1.0 Größe Large:

27,5" Felge mit 30 mm MW und Conti Trail King 2,4"










27,5" Felge mit 30 mm MW und Conti Mountain King 2,4"











könnte mehr sein. trail king 2,4" hab ich jetzt runter, da verstopft es den hinterbau ständig. mountain king II ist besser. aber der reifen ist mir "zu schwach"!

mal schauen was kommt: dhr2 oder kenda nevegal! vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (24. März 2015)

Mach mal mit der Bremsleitung einen kleinen Bogen nach oben, dann scheuerts nicht so.


----------



## slash-sash (24. März 2015)

Uff. Das nennst du Platz? Da fliegt ja nicht mal mehr Biene Maja durch. Und das ist "nur" ein 2,4er Conti. Meines Wissens nach baut ein 2,4er Schwalbe noch breiter. 
Und ich will doch in meiner Fanes bei langem Radstand und 2,4er Schwalbe Reifen ne 35mm Felge fahren. 
Kann ich mir dann wohl abschminken 


Sascha


----------



## rzOne20 (24. März 2015)

ja ist blöd. ist aber ein teibun, du hast ja fanes, vlt is da besser. zum glück hab ich hinten "nur" die dünne felge genommen


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2015)

Also 26" Fanes mit 35mm IW Felge und 2.7 Reifen ist knapp (Schleifspuren), aber SOO eng wie mit TK da sieht es nicht aus. Krass! 
TK ist ja so wie Schwalbe 2.35....oder Maxxis 2.4.


----------



## rzOne20 (24. März 2015)

TrailKing 2,4" Is ein riesiger Ballon


----------



## slash-sash (24. März 2015)

Kannst du jetzt eigentlich h schon was zu meinen "Fragen" weiter oben beantworten?
Stichwort B-Ring und Carbon felgen?!


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (24. März 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> mal schauen was kommt: dhr2 oder kenda nevegal! vorschläge?



Nevegal rollt wie ein Sack Nüsse und hat miese Selbstreinigung. Nehme ich eigentlich nur noch, wenn es trocken ist und ich nicht selbst hochtreten muss.


----------



## rzOne20 (24. März 2015)

@slash-sash :
also das ovale kettenblatt von bionicon merkte ich nur bei den ersten 10 umdrehungen. jetzt merk ich das gar nicht mehr. es kommt mir nicht leichter vor zu treten, aber auch nicht schwerer? könnte sein das es langzeitermüdung entgegenwirkt? aussehen tut es witzig. mein vergleich geschah allerdings über den winter, und da sind die abstände wo ich am bike sitze vlt zu groß? mit der schaltung gab/gibt es keine probleme. die obere kefü hab ich minimal höher gestellt.

zu den carbonfelgen. also ich bin ja vorher auch vorne 28 mm MW und hinten 25 mm MW gefahren. die 35/30 die ich jetzt fahre sind also nicht sooo extrem viel mehr. bisher war ich ausserdem eher "ballern" und flotte trails fahren. da brauchts ja in wirklichkeit nicht so breite felgen, da hätte mein vorherige breite auch leicht gereicht. technisch schwieriges gelände bin ich vergangenes woend zum ersten mal wieder gefahren, da kann ich aber aufgrund der verhältnisse noch nix sagen. auch mit luftdruck experimentiere ich aktuell noch. und reifen sind auch andere.
gestern hab ih auf alle fälle reifen gewechselt. ging recht problemlos. fahre übrigens tubeless und hab auch keine bedenken.

edit: was mir noch aufgefallen ist: ich empfinde die brutale steifigkeit als positiv. hab oft gelesen das es von manchen als nachteil empfunden wird. ich bikde mir ein die rollen deutlich besser jetzt. also ich muss weniger treten als die mitfahrer, zb beim senken durchrollen etc?

@hasardeur : ok, danke. hatte mal einen am HR. bremsgrip kam mir deutlich besser vor als vom nachfolgenden ardent. rolln war nicht so seins, ist mir aber nicht sooo wichtig. mir gefallen profile wie dhr II, nevegal und clutch sx. gibts da sonst noch welche? was ist mit michelin und hutchinson? der onza ibex sieht auch gut aus?


----------



## Ganiscol (24. März 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> @slash-sash :
> edit: was mir noch aufgefallen ist: ich empfinde die brutale steifigkeit als positiv. hab oft gelesen das es von manchen als nachteil empfunden wird. ich bikde mir ein die rollen deutlich besser jetzt. also ich muss weniger treten als die mitfahrer, zb beim senken durchrollen etc?


 
Wenn ein Rad beim durchrollen einer Kompression derart zusammengequetscht wird, dass es so viel schlechter rollt, dann würde ich mir an Stelle deiner Mitfahrer Sorgen machen. Entweder taugt Felge und/oder der Aufbau nix oder die Leute sind viel zu schwer für den Radsatz - oder es ist was ganz anderes (bist du etwa aerodynamischer "geformt"?) bzw. Einbildung. 

Ich mag steife Felgen bzw. Räder ja. Fühlt sich wie auf Schienen an. Aber geht zu Lasten des Komforts wenns richtig ruppig wird. Kann man mit ordentlichen (2ply) Reifen aber kontern.


----------



## rzOne20 (28. März 2015)

ja wenns ruppig wird sollte das fahrwerk übernehmen. zumindest bei mir versuche ich das so einzustellen  !

eine frage an die teibun besitzer! ich habe eine schraube die immer zu sich lockert! normal bin ich kein freund von schraubensicherung. aber bei der hab ich blau ohne erfolg probiert. aktuell bin ich bei der grünen (fest) und lockert sich wieder! desweiteren denke ich genau bei der schraube, zwischen dieser gummischeibe und der carbonsitzstrebe ein schreckliches quietschen zu lockalisieren.

wie ist das bei euch?




 

 

dann kommt noch dazu, die dimension vom torx. wie kommt man bitte auf so etwas? besser gesagt, welches multi-mini-tool hat bitte diese größe an board? so ein ... hmm rue dela kack!!! zusätzlich nervt mich auch grad der große inbus hinten an der steckachse. man o, gibts da ein multitool das diese beiden super dimensionen an board hat ?

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcellKueppers (28. März 2015)

@rzOne20 

kontrolliere mal ob die Unterlegscheibe. Wenn vorhanden würde ich noch  eine 1/10 Scheibe dazu tun. Ich hatte sie beim Umbau auf die Carbonstrebe vergessen und das gleiche Problem.



 
Gruß Marcell


----------



## rzOne20 (28. März 2015)

danke, weiß bescheid. ich denke "wir" haben den fehler ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (29. März 2015)

Es gibt viele Multitools, die einen passenden Inbus für die Steckachse haben. Meines von Topeak hatte es bis vor ein paar Wochen, als ich es verlor 

Die Dimension des Torx der Wippenbolzen richten sich nach dem Anzugsmoment. Zu kleiden wäre da schlecht. Allerdings gibt es wohl tatsächlich keine/kaum passende Multitools. Da Alutech auch ein Multitool anbietet, kannst du ja mal schauen, ob das passt. Ansonsten habe ich in mittlerweile 3 Jahren noch auf keiner Fahrt die Wipenbolzen nachziehen müssen.


----------



## rzOne20 (29. März 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Multitools, die einen passenden Inbus für die Steckachse haben. Meines von Topeak hatte es bis vor ein paar Wochen, als ich es verlor
> 
> Die Dimension des Torx der Wippenbolzen richten sich nach dem Anzugsmoment. Zu kleiden wäre da schlecht. Allerdings gibt es wohl tatsächlich keine/kaum passende Multitools. Da Alutech auch ein Multitool anbietet, kannst du ja mal schauen, ob das passt. Ansonsten habe ich in mittlerweile 3 Jahren noch auf keiner Fahrt die Wipenbolzen nachziehen müssen.


 
Hihi, hab die Nuss vom Topeak auch verloren. Ich hab bike-components angeschrieben, die haben es darauf hin ins Programm genommen! Ich glaube 2,5€ ? Hab dort eine bestellt!
das Torx Problem hoffe ich mit den Beilagscheiben in den Griff zu bekommen...


----------



## Damass (30. März 2015)

Ich hatte zu Beginn auch Probleme mit sich lockernden Schrauben an der Wippe und unschönen Geräuschen bei der Fanes meiner Freundin (nach eigenständigem Umbau auf die Titanschrauben). Mit der passenden Anzahl an Distanzscheiben und Schraubensicherung konnte ich das Problem aber beheben!

Als Tool kann ich folgendes empfehlen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/topeak-werkzeug-ratchet-rocket-lite-dx-404398/wg_id-353

Ich hab einfach das Bit-Sortiment um den 40er Torx erweitert und den 8er Inbus direkt im "Griff" der Ratsche, wo er auch gut als Verlängerung dient. Das Tool ist nicht schwerer als andere, praktisch in der Anwendung und individuell erweiterbar


----------



## rzOne20 (30. März 2015)

habs gestern abend zerlegt. wird wohl an den passscheiben liegen. auf der besagten seite fehlte ausserdem die 1 mm scheibe.

frage: zwingend edelstahl? wo beziehen?


Danke


----------



## Damass (30. März 2015)

Einfach mal den Jü anschreiben, der ist da zum einen der beste Ansprechpartner und zum anderen recht kulant. Hatte bisher nur guten und schnellen Kontakt mit ihm. Die passenden Passcheiben und 1mm-Scheiben sendet er dir auch schnell zu. Top Service!


----------



## mogli.ch (30. März 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ...dann kommt noch dazu, die dimension vom torx. wie kommt man bitte auf so etwas? besser gesagt, welches multi-mini-tool hat bitte diese größe an board? so ein ... hmm rue dela kack!!! zusätzlich nervt mich auch grad der große inbus hinten an der steckachse. man o, gibts da ein multitool das diese beiden super dimensionen an board hat ?
> 
> danke für eure hilfe


Der Jü lässt Dich doch nicht im Stich:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Multifunktionswerkzeug


----------



## rzOne20 (30. März 2015)

kenn ich. aber es kann doch nicht sein das dann zu jedem bike ein eigenes werkzeug braucht? na egal, ich hoffe das problem mit passscheiben in den griff zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (30. März 2015)

Passcheiben habe ich gerade bei eBay bestellt. 14x8 MM und 0,2/0,3/1,0 mm stark. Jeweils 10 Stück für zusammen unter 9€ mit Versand, obwohl das auch schon Apothekerpreise sind. Problem der Passscheiben ist, dass die dünnen recht schnell ausnuddeln.


----------



## rzOne20 (5. April 2015)

ich hab heute mithilfe der zeichnung von @MarcellKueppers zeichnung die scheiben einbaut. siehe da, hinterbau noch besser! nix mehr quietschen. ich vermute daher das dies der grund für die immerzu sich lockernde schraube war.

bei der gelegenheit hab ich mal die buchsen angesehen. und siehe da, die vordere buchsenschraube ist beim zusammenbau gerissen! 



bei der schraube aufpassen, die hält quasi gar nix aus! kommt mir richtig blöd vor diese schraube, also passts hier auf wenns da rummachts!


hatte das von euch schon wer? ich bin am überlegen hier andere schrauben zu nehmen, ist mir zu blöd mit diesen schrauben. welche habt ihr genommen?


----------



## hasardeur (6. April 2015)

Das ist die vordere Dämpferaufnahme. Die gibt es bei Alutech auch in Stahl und massiv. Die hält


----------



## rzOne20 (6. April 2015)

es sind auch die original-schrauben für einen super preis (  ) im webshop  ! http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Titanschrauben-vordere-Daempferaufnahme

wie auch immer, ich wollte fahren und nicht immer auf teile warten und hab einfach eine schraube von den bremsadaptern mit großer beilagscheibe genommen. 

wo hast du die stahl gesehen? online sieht man die nicht, oder?


----------



## MarcellKueppers (6. April 2015)

ich habe die verbaut 
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Bolzenkit-vordere-Daempferaufnahme
Grüße Marcell.


----------



## rzOne20 (6. April 2015)

ah, ok. danke die sind P/L schon mehr mein ding ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damass (7. April 2015)

@rzOne20: irgendwie lustig, dass dir das gleiche passiert ist, wie mir^^ Hab mein Rad letzte Woche für den Harz-Urlaub nochmal überholt und die Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme auf die gleiche Art und Weise zerstört und repariert  Hatte mich im Anzugsmoment vertan. Bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich die Titan- oder die Stahlschraube nehme. P/L von der Stahlschraube ist wirklich deutlich angenehmer...


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2015)

An der Stelle ergibt eine hohlgebohrte Titantschraube doch echt keinen Sinn, solang man nicht auf 100% Leichtbau aus ist. Diue Stahl-Variante kann man auch mal mit >10Nm anziehen, ohne dass sie gleich abschert.

Würde es die Wippen- und Horstlinkschrauben mit dem großen Kopf in Edelstahl, statt Titan geben, wäre es kostenseitig auch viel besser, zumal man die Titan-Horstlink-Schrauben gern mal verliert.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. April 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Reifenfreiheit Teibun 1.0 Größe Large:
> 27,5" Felge mit 30 mm MW und Conti Mountain King 2,4"
> Anhang anzeigen 372065
> Anhang anzeigen 372067
> ...


 
also ich hab mir jetzt mal den maxxis minion dhr2 in 3C maxxterra exo tlr (oh mann, eine noch dämlichere bezeichnung hätten die nicht hervorbringen können) in *2,3"* montiert. wieder auf einer felge mit 30 mm MW am hinterrad!


 


reifenfreiheit ist jetzt ok! reifen allerdings voll mickrig. da muss alutech mMn nachbessern!


----------



## slash-sash (9. April 2015)

In was für einer Breite hast du den Maxxis montiert?
Ich habe mir jetzt die Felge mit 35er MW bestellt; in 650b. Mal schauen, wie das so funktionieren wird. 


Sascha


----------



## rzOne20 (9. April 2015)

2,3", habs oben ergänzt.

einen conti trailking 2,2" protection hab ich auch hier. bestellt hab ich den in protection+apex; gekommen ist er allerdings ohne apex.
weiß jetzt nicht ob ich ihn zurückschicke oder nicht. is das wichtig denkt ihr?


----------



## rzOne20 (2. Mai 2015)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> @rzOne20
> 
> kontrolliere mal ob die Unterlegscheibe. Wenn vorhanden würde ich noch  eine 1/10 Scheibe dazu tun. Ich hatte sie beim Umbau auf die Carbonstrebe vergessen und das gleiche Problem.
> 
> ...


 
Danke nochmal an @MarcellKueppers  Da steht ein Bier falls du mir mal über den Weg läufst  . Hab jetzt ca 7000-9000 (hab kein Messgerät) TM gemacht, es hält und quietscht nicht mehr. Da bin ich recht froh drüber. Was solche kleinen mickrigen Scheiben ausmachen.

weils eine Galerie ist:






Da fahr ich heute zur Abwechslung mal eine Forststraße, und ... es beginnt zu regenen  ... nachdem der Trail auf der anderen Seite ein Experiment geworden wäre hab ich umgedreht...


----------



## MettiMett (14. Juni 2015)

Moin. Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Teibun im Bikepark gemacht?
Suche einen guten Alltounder für Touren und auch mal Park. 

Gruß


----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2015)

dann nimm ein Fanes


----------



## MettiMett (14. Juni 2015)

Das Fanes bin ich am WE in Willingen gefahren und war von der Geo nicht mein Fall. Will keine DH Strecke fahren. Also das Teibun geht doch auch als Enduro Light durch oder?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Juni 2015)

Das Teibun hat zumindest von Alutech kein "Parkzulassung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mg! (15. Juni 2015)

Ich PERSÖNLICH würde mir bei vernünftiger Fahrweise keine Sorgen um die Haltbarkeit des Teibun im Park machen - oder hat der gute Prof. eine eine wissenschaftliche Studie zu Teibuns im Park, die das Gegenteil belegen ;-)?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Juni 2015)

Ha, Alutech hat angepasst. Das Teibun ist jetzt wie das Fanes in Kathegorie 4 auf der Webseite gelistet. Das war mal auf Kategorie 3 wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche. Obs aber so deutlich anders ist, als ein Fanes welches mit 160mm hinten deutlich verspielter wird. ...


----------



## MettiMett (15. Juni 2015)

Ist das Fanes nicht Kategorie 5?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, ich hatte heute morgen auf dem Handy aus versehen das FatFanes angeschaut.

Fanes 5:
Fahrräder dieser Kategorie können zusätzlich zu den in Kategorien 1, 2, 3 und 4 genannten Einsatzbedingungen auch für extreme Sprünge und Abfahrten in rauem Gelände bei Geschwindigkeiten über 40 km/h eingesetzt werden.
Die Beschreibung aller Kategorien und weitere Hinweise zum bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch findest Du hier.

Teibun 4:
Fahrräder dieser Kategorie können zusätzlich zu den in Kategorien 1, 2 und 3 genannten Einsatzbedingungen auch für Abfahrten in rauem Gelände bis zu einer Geschwindigkeit von max. 40 km/h eingesetzt werden. Sprünge und Drops können hier bis zu einer Höhe von max. 122cm vorkommen.
Die Beschreibung aller Kategorien und weitere Hinweise zum bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch findest Du hier.

1,22m und 40km/h als Limit wird für vieles reichen  und bis jetzt hat sich Alutech ja immer als recht kulant herausgestellt, oder? Muss aber jeder für sich wissen.

Ich bin vor kurzem überrascht gewesen wie sehr sich der Charakter der Fanes ändert wenn ich hinten von 1 auf 2 (170mm auf 160mm) wechsle. Für die Pfalz und vieles andere taugt mir das besser als der 170er Staubsauger. Leider gleich nen Snakebite im Tubeless Betrieb geholt => Reifen Cut am Horn beim Durchschlag. Was 1cm so ausmachen.


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## un1e4shed (10. Juli 2015)

wann kommt denn jetzt mal das Teibun 2.0? Weiß das wer?


----------



## Master_A (13. Juli 2015)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> wann kommt denn jetzt mal das Teibun 2.0? Weiß das wer?


Das würde mich auch interessieren, da es ja schon länger angepriesen worden ist, aber es tut sich irgendwie nichts. Ähnlich wie beim ICB 2.0 (Ja ich weiß da wartet man momentan auf Taiwan)


----------



## rzOne20 (18. Juli 2015)

noch ein letzter Blick in die Ferne bevor es abmontiert wird. Ein tolles Rad bist du gewesen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (22. Juli 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> noch ein letzter Blick in die Ferne bevor es abmontiert wird. Ein tolles Rad bist du gewesen ;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405303


und was kommt nach?? tolles panorama übrigens...


----------



## rzOne20 (22. Juli 2015)

Ich probier ein Giant Reign. Da ich aber jetzt in den Westalpen so extrem zufrieden war bleibt der Rahmen vorerst, es gibt da was das mich beim Reign stört und wo ich denke das es mit Teibun besser geht. Mal schauen.


----------



## bartos0815 (22. Juli 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich probier ein Giant Reign. Da ich aber jetzt in den Westalpen so extrem zufrieden war bleibt der Rahmen vorerst, es gibt da was das mich beim Reign stört und wo ich denke das es mit Teibun besser geht. Mal schauen.


reign ist natürlich schon einen zacken bergablastiger, obs für bikebergsteigen so ideal ist mit dem langen reach, flachen lw und dem tiefen tretlager sei dahingestellt....


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> reign ist natürlich schon einen zacken bergablastiger, obs für bikebergsteigen so ideal ist mit dem langen reach, flachen lw und dem tiefen tretlager sei dahingestellt....



Langer Reach? Flacher Lenkwinkel?
wo genau ist da das Problem beim Stolperbiken?

je flacher der Lenkwinkel, desto besser lässt sich das Bike im Steilen händeln...


----------



## rzOne20 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich denke auch das langer Reach und flacherer LW (ist aber nur 0,5° laut Datenblätter) mir entgegenkommen wird.

Blöd finde ich beim Reign den knick im Sitzrohr (SaStü kann ich ohne Vario nicht versenken, somit verlier ich ca 2-3 cm)! Und das niedrige Tretlager ist auch nicht mein Ding. Mir war es beim Teibun schon nieder genug.

Aktuell frag ich mich aber warum ich das überhaupt mache, weil mir das Teibun in den Westalpen so dermaßen Spaß gemacht hat...


----------



## Damass (23. Juli 2015)

Die Frage kannst du dir nur selbst beantworten^^ Ich bin mit dem Teibun super zufrieden...hab gar nicht das Bedürfnis, was anderes zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (23. Juli 2015)

Damass schrieb:


> Die Frage kannst du dir nur selbst beantworten^^ Ich bin mit dem Teibun super zufrieden...hab gar nicht das Bedürfnis, was anderes zu fahren


Hihi, ich jetzt eigentlich auch nicht mehr ;-)
aber jetzt ist der Rahmen schon da...mal schauen.


----------



## supperharry (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Alutechexperten,

wie soll man diesen Satz verstehen: "In Rahmengröße XXL in Kombination mit den größeren Laufrädern auch ein absoluter Geheimtipp für große Fahrer/innen."? Heisst das, dass man Teibun in XXL mit 29" LRS fahren Kann?

Gruß


----------



## Makke (11. Oktober 2015)

frag einfach mal bei Alutech an, ich würde das auch so interpretieren ...


----------



## der-gute (11. Oktober 2015)

ich denke, mit "größeren Laufrädern" meint Alutech in dem Zusammenhang 27.5


----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2015)

Genau, das 29" Teibun heißt Tofane


----------



## HC4EVER (15. Oktober 2015)

Servus Community,

liebäugele schon länger mit der Anschaffung eines/einer Teibun. Laut den Alutech-Eurobike-Videos bekommt der Rahmen als Ableger des/der Fanes nun auch eine innenliegende Zugführung sowie ggf. andere Modifikationen (weiß jemand, was noch geändert wird) verpasst.
Hat jemand Infos zu folgenden Fragen:
1) Wann werden die neuen Rahmen verbaut?
2) Alutech spricht von einer Preiserhöhung - gibts Infos diesbzgl.?
3) Wird es ähnlich dem/der Fanes (2013) und heuer dem/der Sennes auch mal eine Teibun Limited Edition geben?

Will den Jürgen gerade nicht persönlich nerven - der soll nach Eurobike und Reschenpass auch mal chillen dürfen


----------



## hasardeur (15. Oktober 2015)

Dann "nerve" doch den Basti, ist sein Job als PM  Ich denke allerdings nicht, dass sie sich genervt fühlen und da Du brandneue Infos suchst, ist die beste Quelle der Hersteller. Jürgen antwortet gewöhnlich recht fix auf Mails, oder Basti oder Berit oder ....


----------



## Makke (15. Oktober 2015)

puhhh ... viele Fragen.
Schreib die Jungs/Mädels von Alutech mal direkt an ... da wirst Du vermutlich die Infos bekommen.


----------



## mueslimann (15. Oktober 2015)

HC4EVER schrieb:


> Servus Community,
> 
> liebäugele schon länger mit der Anschaffung eines/einer Teibun. Laut den Alutech-Eurobike-Videos bekommt der Rahmen als Ableger des/der Fanes nun auch eine innenliegende Zugführung sowie ggf. andere Modifikationen (weiß jemand, was noch geändert wird) verpasst.
> Hat jemand Infos zu folgenden Fragen:
> ...



Der Jürgen meinte:
Sollte die kommenden Tage online gehen. Verfügbarkeit vermutlich ab dem Jahreswechsel.

Zur Teibun weiß ich sonst nichts weiter, die Fanes bleibt preislich weitgehend stabil (Alu Raw, schwarz etwas teurer).


----------



## HC4EVER (15. Oktober 2015)

Thäääänks für die Info(s)... Für den Rest muss dann Alutech Rede und Antwort stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (10. November 2015)

Fährt jemand eine Teibun im Raum München, das man mal testfahren könnte?


----------



## MarcellKueppers (10. November 2015)

Ja.
Ich. Bin aber erst in drei Wochen wieder unten in Gröbenzell.


----------



## MarcellKueppers (18. November 2015)

Das neue Alutech steht schon in den Startlöchern und mein geliebtes Altes braucht ein neues zu Hause.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/680352-alutech-teibun-enduro-27-5-grosse-m


----------



## Makke (2. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand hier eine Empfehlung für einen Dämpfer. Im aktuellen Aufbau fahre ich den "RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Dämpfer Tune LM 200x57mm" (also ohne Ausgleichsbehälter) und bei meinen 90kg fühlt der sich nicht wirklich optimal an.


----------



## rzOne20 (2. Dezember 2015)

RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Dämpfer Tune LM 200x57mm  ... ist aber mit Ausgleichsbehälter, das Plus sagt uns das 

Bei Alutech gibt es eine Plus Version gerade um schlanke 170 Euro! http://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox-Monarch-Plus-RC3-HV-Daempfer-Tune-LM


----------



## rzOne20 (2. Dezember 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Dämpfer Tune LM 200x57mm  ... ist aber mit Ausgleichsbehälter, das Plus sagt uns das
> 
> Bei Alutech gibt es eine Plus Version gerade um schlanke 170 Euro! http://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox-Monarch-Plus-RC3-HV-Daempfer-Tune-LM


 
Ich bin den mit 90 - 100 kg gefahren und war recht zufrieden?


----------



## mg! (2. Dezember 2015)

Der bei Alutech angebotene passt nur leider nicht zur Teibun ...


----------



## rzOne20 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ah *Sorry*, falsche Einbaulänge, oder?


----------



## mg! (2. Dezember 2015)

Genau

Ich hab jetzt einen Double Barrel Air cs drin, bin aber noch nicht Probe gefahren.

Bin mal gespannt, ob man den Unterschied zum RS merkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailproof (2. Dezember 2015)

mg! schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Ich hab jetzt einen Double Barrel Air cs drin, bin aber noch nicht Probe gefahren.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, ob man den Unterschied zum RS merkt...


 
Oh jaaa


----------



## mg! (2. Dezember 2015)

Bin auch schon gespannt-dazu gabs noch ne AWK für die Pike-also ein großes Fahrwerks-Update


----------



## Damass (2. Dezember 2015)

Bitte berichten, wenn du damit gefahren bist!


----------



## Makke (2. Dezember 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Dämpfer Tune LM 200x57mm  ... ist aber mit Ausgleichsbehälter, das Plus sagt uns das
> 
> Bei Alutech gibt es eine Plus Version gerade um schlanke 170 Euro! http://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox-Monarch-Plus-RC3-HV-Daempfer-Tune-LM



Dann hab ich den Ausgleichsbehälter wohl verloren  
Hat schon mal jemand einen Manitou Swinger oder einen MZ probiert?


----------



## terryx (2. Dezember 2015)

Makke schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier eine Empfehlung für einen Dämpfer. Im aktuellen Aufbau fahre ich den "RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Dämpfer Tune LM 200x57mm" (also ohne Ausgleichsbehälter) und bei meinen 90kg fühlt der sich nicht wirklich optimal an.



Kann ebenfalls den CC DB Air empfehlen  -  fahre den so wie von Alutech ins Teibun eingebaut. Der passt bei meinen 90 kg (+ Rucksack etc) perfekt.


----------



## Makke (2. Dezember 2015)

Danke ... dann schau ich mal, ob ich einen bekomme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (4. Dezember 2015)

denkt ihr 189cm  is L die bessere Variante?


----------



## Makke (5. Dezember 2015)

ich bin 182 (84SL) und fahre L ... 
würde ich bei Dir von der Schrittlänge abhängig machen ...


----------



## flying-dan (31. Dezember 2015)

Makke schrieb:


> Dann hab ich den Ausgleichsbehälter wohl verloren
> Hat schon mal jemand einen Manitou Swinger oder einen MZ probiert?


Hi Makke, ich hatte letzte Saison ein Swinger in meinem Teibun. Mit den passenden "Tune" zum Rahmen ist das Ding auf jeden Fall vergleichbar mit einem Monarch+ DB Air. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass es kein Manitou Swinger von der "Stange" ist.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## hülemüll (1. Januar 2016)

Mal so als Tip, wenn man Wert auf Abfahrtsperformance legt... Meine Freundin fuhr lange Zeit den Monarch (trocken und überdämpft), danach einen Fox rp23 (rauschte etwas zu weit durch) und ist schlussendlich mit einem gebrauchten Fox Van RC (Stahlfederdämpfer) glücklich geworden. Wiegt natürlich etwas mehr, aber das Rad ist jetzt ein anderes... Liegt sehr satt und steht durch die lineare Feder schön hoch im Federweg.


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (10. Januar 2016)

Gerade den neuen Cane Creek soll ja 460gr Komplett wiegen. Da sollte ich es mir auch ueberlegen.
Gibt es hier ein Teibun Fahrer der mit 2x10 unterwegs ist ? Wieviel wiegen eure Bikes unter diese Konfiguraton ?


----------



## Makke (11. Januar 2016)

ich fahre immer noch den normalen Monarchen ... hab noch keine Zeit in die Dämpfersuche investiert, aber man merkt schon, das der zügig an seine Grenzen kommt. Auf flowigen Trails tut er guten Dienst, wird es etwas technischer und schnell, ist leider ruck zuck Schluß.

Die ganzen Tips hier habe ich aber mal übernommen und schaue ab Februar mal nach.


----------



## trailproof (11. Januar 2016)

Hier!

 
Teibun in small. Relativ leichter Aufbau mit CC Inline, Formula 35, AC Wide Lightning LRS: 13,3kg mit Pedalen.


----------



## twingoR2 (11. Januar 2016)

Ragnar_Lodbrok schrieb:


> Gibt es hier ein Teibun Fahrer der mit 2x10 unterwegs ist ? Wieviel wiegen eure Bikes unter diese Konfiguraton ?



... Noch einer, Größe M 13,15kg
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1835336


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (12. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Indications. Hilft mir sehr. Schöner Gruss eines baldigen Teibunsfahrer.


----------



## terryx (12. Januar 2016)

Meins wiegt mit XXL-Rahmen 14,1 kg. Formula 35, X0 2-fach, DB Air CS, schlauchloser MM vorne und Nobby Nic achtern, Plattformpedale, Syntace W35 vorne und hinten (auf dem Bild noch nicht zu sehen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomba (24. März 2016)

Servus Communtiy
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Radlprojekt zum Selbstaufbau. Jetzt habe ich das Teibun in meine nähere Auswahl gezogen und noch einige Fragen dazu. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Trails in den Alpen und meist jedes Jahr einen Alpencross. Von den Anforderungen sollte das Teibun dafür passen. Zu meiner Person ich bin 190 groß und habe fahrfertig ca. 95-100 kg Gewicht
Evtl. gibt's hier ja Fahrer die eine ähnliche Statur haben.
1. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? L oder XL mein derzeitige LV Mk9 hat Rahmegröße XL
2. Gewichtstechnisch ist ein Rahmengewicht von ca. 13 Kg komplett mit vernünftigen Reifen angestrebt, ist das realistisch?
3. Mir würde auch das Rahmengewicht des 2016er Rahmens helfen, mit bzw. ohne Dämpfer
4. welcher Dämpfer ist für den Rahmen mit meinem Gewicht von Vorteil, spekuliere zwischen einen Monarch plus und einen CC DBAir
der Monarch vermtl. leichter der CC besser abstimmbar.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir vorab schon mal einige meiner Fragen beantworten bevor ich mir ein Testbike bestelle.

Danke schon mal
TOM


----------



## rzOne20 (24. März 2016)

Hej Tom

Ich bin vor 2 Jahren von einem LV 301 MK8 Large auf ein Teibun in Large gewechselt. Hab zwar nicht deine Statur, aber bei Körpergröße ca 182-183. Eine Nummer kleiner halt. Aktuell fahr ich ein noch längeres Rad. Würde dir daher unbedingt zu XL raten.

Gewicht hatte ich damals auch 100 kg. Hatte lange soviel. Meiner Erfahrung nach kommen so Bröckerl wie wir nicht um ein Dämpfertuning rum. Wie soll ein Luftdämpfer auch funktionieren bei einer Range von 50-120 kg ... kann gar nicht funktionieren. Nicht mal beim besten Dämpfer.

Meine Geschichte ließ mich sowohl den Dämpfer beim LV als auch beim Alutech und jetzt beim Giant wieder immer tunen. (Auch davor bei den All-Mountain und Marathonbikes....)


----------



## Makke (24. März 2016)

Hi Tom,
Rahmengröße in Deinem Fall ganz sicher XL ... 
Dämpfer ist soi ne Sache, ich bin gerade dabei den Monarch (ohne Ausgleichsbehälter) zu ersetzen, da ich bei 183 mit 90kg das Setup nur schwer sauber bekomme. Bekomme die Tage nen Float X und werde mal sehen, wie sich der so einfügt.
13 KG ist machbar, hängt halt von den Komponenten ab. Ich habe es nicht ganz geschafft, fahre aber auch den IBEX EDC der alleine 1170Gr auf die Waage bringt.


----------



## terryx (24. März 2016)

Würde Dir auch zu XL raten - ich selber fahre mit 1,97 m XXL. Zum Dämpfer: ich fahre den DB Air ungetunt bei ca. 90 Kg "Leergewicht".


----------



## sued893 (24. März 2016)

Würde auch zu XL raten ich hab mit 2 m ne Fanes in XL ist eher ein tick zu klein würde mir stand jetzt ein größeres Rad holen.

Beim Dämpfer wenn es das Geld zulässt den CCDB falls du ihn abstimmen kannst und willst. Der Monarch ist grenzwertig für das Gewicht. 

Ich selber hab den inline der ist ein Kompromiss aus Gewicht und performance, für mich funktioniert er deutlich besser als der Monarch.


----------



## Tomba (24. März 2016)

Super vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. 
Das mit dem Dämpfer muss ich mal noch genauer studieren. 
Weil preislich dürfte kein Unterschied zwischen dem Monarch plus mit Tuning und dem CC DBAir liegen. 
Gewichtstechnisch liegen aber fast 200 Gramm dazwischen, was jetzt eigentlich für den Monarchen spricht.


----------



## sued893 (24. März 2016)

Naja da sparst du am falschen Ende Gewicht, meiner Meinung. Du ziehst ja auf den Hobel auch keine 2.2 Nobby Nic.

Ist zwischen inline und Monarch auch der Gewichts Unterschied ?


----------



## Tomba (26. März 2016)

Ok, den Inline hat ich bisher noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm.
Dürfte an meine Anforderungen am Besten hinkommen.  Braucht vermtl. kein externes Tuning mehr, bei den zahlreichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Bist du mit dem BaseTune zurechtgekommen oder musstest du viel rumprobieren, um auf eine akzeptable Abstimmung zu kommen?


----------



## sued893 (26. März 2016)

Der base tune ist glaube ich ein Standard tune von CC.
Viel rum probieren musste ich allerdings nicht. Kommt halt auch drauf an ob du eine Strecke hast zum einstellen.
Grundsätzlich bin ich zufrieden, allerdings ist der Dämpfer nicht für den Self Service geeignet, heißt es gibt keine Anleitung und es dürfte recht kompliziert sein das Ding zu servicen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomba (26. März 2016)

Ja das mit dem Service wusst ich schon. Hattest du mit deinem CC schon Probleme wie Druckverlust oder das Öl rauskam. Kann mich schwach erinnern dass es da mal Probleme gab mit denn DbAir's


----------



## sued893 (26. März 2016)

Ich hab meinen gebraucht gekauft, der hatte dann an den hsr und Hsc verstellern raus gesuppt, hab den dann zu cosmic geschickt ohne Rechnung und die haben mir das umsonst bearbeitet. (klingt komisch ist aber so).

Für mich hat es sich gelohnt, er funktioniert wesentlich besser als der Monarch. 

Luft Verlust hab ich keinen. Es gibt anscheinend Probleme mit den Specialized Cane Creek die sind an der Dämpfer Aufnahme anderes, so dass die ins Speiseeis yoke reinpassen. Die meisten Leute hatten mit diesen Dämpfer wohl Probleme da das yoke anscheinend die Dämpfer killt (steht zumindest so in den English sprachigen Foren). 

Bisher habe ich ansonsten keine Probleme mit dem Dämpfer. Am lautesten schreien halt auch immer die Leute bei denen was defekt ist. 

Kaputt gehen kann immer was, wenn es dir auf maximal Haltbarkeit ankommt wirst du vermutlich um einen vivid coil nicht drum rum kommen. 

Wenn du noch 100 eu übrig hast, kannst du dir ja auch noch günstig einen Monarch rt 3, ohne piggy, im Bike Markt, gebraucht oder halb neu kaufen als Ersatzdämpfer, mit dem kann man auch weiterfahren.


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (27. März 2016)

Etwas lese ich hier das mich alarmiert. Bin 105kg schwer und frage mich ob ich das Alutech mitteilen soll. Machen die den Setup überhaupt ?


----------



## Casino (27. März 2016)

Mein 2016 er Rahmen lag ziemlich genau bei 3000g in gr.  M und gesamt liege ich jetzt bei genau 13kg mit vernünftigen Reifen und Pedalen.
Grüße!


----------



## FVasiliou (30. März 2016)

Hello! ich habe auch interesse für das Teibun. Ist das Rahmen 3000gr mit oder ohne Dampfer/Achs/Steuersatz? 
Grüße!


----------



## Casino (30. März 2016)

FVasiliou schrieb:


> Hello! ich habe auch interesse für das Teibun. Ist das Rahmen 3000gr mit oder ohne Dampfer/Achs/Steuersatz?
> Grüße!


Ohne alles, schwarz anodisiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (30. März 2016)

Meins (V1.0) lag in L bei 3.073 Gramm ohne Dämpfer und ohne X12, allerdings mit allen Zuganschlägen und dem Steuersatz.
 
Die 13 kg von @Casino sehe ich schon auf der sportlichen Seite. Ich hatte auch "standesgemäße Reifen" (was auch immer das ist), dann noch Carbon-LRS, leichter 1 x 10 Antrieb, Luftfahrwerk, keine Variostütze, nicht gerade schwere Syntace-Anbauteile. Aber recht viel unter 14 kg war ich da bestimmt nicht?


----------



## FVasiliou (30. März 2016)

Casino schrieb:


> Ohne alles, schwarz anodisiert!



13Kg soll ein ganz shön aufbaunedes Teibun sein! Du kannst naturich mit uns ein Bild mitteilen wenn du willst


----------



## Casino (30. März 2016)

Etwas aufs Gewicht geschaut hab ich schon. Ist auch tubeless das spart schon....


----------



## FVasiliou (30. März 2016)

highend  was für ein kurbel ist es?


----------



## Casino (31. März 2016)

Fährt sich auch prima  Die Kurbel ist wie der Rest der Schaltung Sram X01 (Carbon).


----------



## malben (27. April 2016)

Tach Gemeinde,

ich liebäugle mit dem Teibun und möchte mich hier erkundigen, ob jemand aus dem Raum Saarbrücken kommt. Ich möchte das Bike gerne mal Probesitzen. Gerade auch wegen der Größe (M oder L und den 27,5" / 650B). Würde mich freuen, wenn es klappen würde.

DANKE (Hinweise gerne auch per PN)


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (28. April 2016)

Ok. Der Aufbau des Teibuns 2.0 ist abgeschlossen. Jetzt muss ich noch ein Paar Tage warten vor der ersten grosse fahrt. Meine Erkentnisse bis jetzt. Ich habe für hinten eine 183 scheibe von Hope, und ich werde wahrscheinlich die Scheibe ersetzen müssen, weil 3mm zu gross. Ausser mit unterlegescheibe lässt sich es also nicht fahren, und so eine Notlösung will ich nicht lang draufhaben.
Auch im inneren des Bikes habe ich bemerkt das viele schneidende Kanten vorhanden sind. Was nicht unbedingt von hoher güte ist. Auch das weglassen von einer inneren führung für die Züge empfand ich als mittelklassig. Hier gibt es also was zum verbessern. Auch warum es kein Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze gibt ist mir ein Rätsel.

Die Carbonstrebe und Wipp-Element sind meiner meinung nach am richtigen ort. Von aussen ist es ein wirklich schöner Bike.

Gewicht ist bei 14.3 kg eher schwer bei den alu all-moutain. An den 11.96kg  des Orbea Occam kommt er aber nicht an.


----------



## hasardeur (28. April 2016)

Ragnar_Lodbrok schrieb:


> Auch warum es kein Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze gibt ist mir ein Rätsel.



Weil meist mit Dropper Post aufgebaut? Ist ein 10€ Teil wirklich zu kritisieren?

14,3 kg bim Teibun, da ist der Aufbau sicher nicht der leichteste. Meine Fanes wiegt mit Vivid Air, Lyrik und LEV fast ein Pfund weniger.


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (1. Mai 2016)

Man darf alles kritisieren. In einem Auto wird auch das fehlende Reserverad kritisert. Trotzdem kostet er weniger als 0.1% des gesamten Fahrzeug. 
Überraschenderweise ist der Aufbau nicht schwer. Luftfederung vorne und hinten. Angemessener Radsatz (1'700 gr), XT schaltung komplett, leichterer Lenker und WTB bereifung. Man könnte noch Gewicht sparen, mit einer 11fach XTR Kassette lässt sich 100 gr gewinnen, einen Karbonlaufradsatz würde noch 100 bis 200 Gramm einbringen. Die Hope E4 Bremsen haben den selben gewicht wie eine normale Shimano XT Bremse. Und auch die Lakierung ist eloxiert, so wurde auch ein bisschen am Gewicht gespart.

Dann könnte man den Umwerfer sparen, doch die gegend erlaubt diese Tunningmassnahme nicht da viel zu brutale Steigungen (solange die übersetzungen nicht grösser werden bleibe ich also bei 2fach). Auch leichtere Reifen kann ich nicht wirklich montieren, meine 106 kg würden einen satz leichte Pneus sehr schnell ans limit bringen. Genrell gesehn lohnt sich ein ultraleichter Karbonlaufradsatz bei mir nicht wirklich, da sehr teuer und kaum wesentlich leichter.

Was hier wirklich gewicht kostet ist der XL Rahmen. Der Bike ist einfach von gigantischer proportion.


----------



## terryx (2. Mai 2016)

Ragnar_Lodbrok schrieb:


> Was hier wirklich gewicht kostet ist der XL Rahmen. Der Bike ist einfach von gigantischer proportion.



Da stimme ich Dir zu. Mein Teibun liegt bei 14,5 Kg mit einem XXL-Rahmen (X0-Gruppe, Syntace LRS tubeless, MM vorne und NN hinten, Vector Carbon Lenker, allerdings mit Vario-Stütze).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (2. Mai 2016)

malben schrieb:


> Tach Gemeinde,
> 
> ich liebäugle mit dem Teibun und möchte mich hier erkundigen, ob jemand aus dem Raum Saarbrücken kommt. Ich möchte das Bike gerne mal Probesitzen. Gerade auch wegen der Größe (M oder L und den 27,5" / 650B). Würde mich freuen, wenn es klappen würde.
> 
> DANKE (Hinweise gerne auch per PN)


dürfte ich hier nochmal darauf hinweisen... danke...


----------



## RobG301 (9. Juni 2016)

terryx schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir zu. Mein Teibun liegt bei 14,5 Kg mit einem XXL-Rahmen (X0-Gruppe, Syntace LRS tubeless, MM vorne und NN hinten, Vector Carbon Lenker, allerdings mit Vario-Stütze).



Echt soviel? Liebäugel mit einem Teibun in XL, aber bin noch nicht sicher welches Modell!


----------



## Makke (9. Juni 2016)

hab gestern mal gemessen ... 14kg mit 960gr pro Reifen ... das sit o.K.


----------



## JoBu (9. Juni 2016)

Moin,

bei meinem hat der Rahmen in XL ohne Dämpfer, allerdings mit Piniongetriebe, lt. Hängewaage 6,51kg. 
Aufgebaut u.a. mit Pinion, MZ 350CR, LEV 150, Hope M4 mit Stahlflex, i9-Naben, DMR Vaults, Conti MKII und auch noch mit Schläuchen wiegt es irgendwo zwischen sechzehneinhalb und knapp unter siebzehn Kilo.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## RobG301 (10. Juni 2016)

Makke schrieb:


> hab gestern mal gemessen ... 14kg mit 960gr pro Reifen ... das sit o.K.



Aber sicher noch das 1.0?

Das 2.0 soll ja ne Ecke leichter sein! Würde mir schon eine 12 oder 13 vor dem Komma wünschen trotz XL! Muss ja auch noch gut bergauf fliegen! 
Klar es ist kein Hardtail und es kommt auch auf die Dämpfer-Plattform an aber am WE in Brilon auf dem Trailground hab ich wieder gemerkt was so ein guter antriebsneutraler und blockierbarer Hinterbau ausmacht (und das ich mit dem CC Inline in diesem Leben nicht mehr Freund werde).


----------



## Makke (10. Juni 2016)

ja, ist noch der 1.0er Rahmen ... zum Gewicht gibt es das meiste Ersparnispotential an mir selbst 
Brilon war ich auch lange nicht ...


----------



## RobG301 (10. Juni 2016)

Makke schrieb:


> ja, ist noch der 1.0er Rahmen ... zum Gewicht gibt es das meiste Ersparnispotential an mir selbst
> Brilon war ich auch lange nicht ...



Ja klar kommt ja auch auf die eigene Fitness an! Gibt Leute die treten ein Fanes mit 180er Gabel ohne Probleme den Hügel hoch!


----------



## MarcellKueppers (30. Juni 2016)

Gestohlen!!! 
Falls jemand das Bike sieht bitte gebt mir Bescheid.
Alutech Teibun 2.0 raw Lasur Rot
Gestohlen wurde es in Maastricht in der Hotelgarage aus meinem Auto.




 

 

 

STOLEN !!!! IF YOU SEE THIS BIKE ... please contact me.
Alutech Teibun 2.0 Silver Raw red!
The bike was stolen yesterday night in Maastricht!!


----------



## RobG301 (30. Juni 2016)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> Gestohlen!!!
> Falls jemand das Bike sieht bitte gebt mir Bescheid.
> Alutech Teibun 2.0 raw Lasur Rot
> Gestohlen wurde es in Maastricht in der Hotelgarage aus meinem Auto.
> ...



Ne oder? Was für Schweine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (1. Juli 2016)

echte Sauerrei ...


----------



## Lutsch (9. August 2016)

Wie fährt sich den das Teibun 2.0 so, wirkliche Tests findet man ja nicht. Ist der Hinterbau eher auf der straffen Seite oder eher Bügeleisen? Hat ihr auch einer die Replica Version mit Manitou Gabel und Dämpfer?


----------



## Maui (9. August 2016)

ich hab ein*Teibun 2.0 TrailReady Komplettbike 27,5"*
 und bin richtig happy  
Hab natürlich ne verstellbare Sattelstütze und einen farbstimmigen Lenker.. das wars


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. August 2016)

Und wie fährt es sich jetzt? Die Bilder sehen noch so jungfräulich aus.


----------



## RobG301 (10. August 2016)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> Gestohlen!!!
> Falls jemand das Bike sieht bitte gebt mir Bescheid.
> Alutech Teibun 2.0 raw Lasur Rot
> Gestohlen wurde es in Maastricht in der Hotelgarage aus meinem Auto.
> ...



Was Neues? Zahlt die Versicherung wenigstens?


----------



## MarcellKueppers (10. August 2016)

Ne leider nichts. Und im Ausland zahlt die Versicherung nicht. Hotel ist es leider auch egal obwohl es bei Ihnen in der Tiefgarage passiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (10. August 2016)

Ist das ein Rahmen in Größe L? Hast das Rad mal gewogen? Wie groß bist du und kennst du deine Schrittlänge?

Am wichtigsten wären aber mal ein paar Infos zum Fahrverhalten. Hier sollten doch ein paar Besitzer unterwegs sein die helfen können sollten.


----------



## Maui (10. August 2016)

Also ich bin 189  und fahre größe L. Ich bin Schwerpunkt mässig mit meinem Sennes auf DH Tracks unterwegs also kein Enduro junky. Das ist eine Ersatzbefriedigung. 
Ich find das Rad sehr gut, er ist handlich  und bergab bin ich von der Performance auch echt überrascht. Das Teibun kann echt einiges vertragen und der Hinterbau arbeitet sauber und gibt gutes feedback. Das Rad hat ein für mich völlig ausreichendes Gewicht und fährt sich sehr ausgewogen. Zugführung und Verarbeitung find ich auch sehr lecker. Berghoch komm ich auch gut obwohl das niemals mein Freund wird


----------



## RobG301 (10. August 2016)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> Ne leider nichts. Und im Ausland zahlt die Versicherung nicht. Hotel ist es leider auch egal obwohl es bei Ihnen in der Tiefgarage passiert ist.



So ein Sch...! 

Gibt es denn trotzdem ein Neues für dich?


----------



## RobG301 (10. August 2016)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Ist das ein Rahmen in Größe L? Hast das Rad mal gewogen? Wie groß bist du und kennst du deine Schrittlänge?
> 
> Am wichtigsten wären aber mal ein paar Infos zum Fahrverhalten. Hier sollten doch ein paar Besitzer unterwegs sein die helfen können sollten.



Am besten Probe fahren! Gibt ja genug Events, selbst dieses Jahr noch soweit ich weiß! Oder mit einem Urlaub in Norddeutschland verbinden!


----------



## oz988 (10. August 2016)

Fahre das teibun in m bei 179cm Größe. Das Rad ist top,geht gut bergauf, andere Richtung Hammer und auf dem trail ausreichend Vortriebsstark. Empfehle aber sehr, den ccdb als Upgrade


----------



## Lutsch (10. August 2016)

oz988 schrieb:


> Fahre das teibun in m bei 179cm Größe. Das Rad ist top,geht gut bergauf, andere Richtung Hammer und auf dem trail ausreichend Vortriebsstark. Empfehle aber sehr, den ccdb als Upgrade


Du meinst den Inline, richtig? Du bist beide gefahren und der geht deutlich besser?

Sicher, Probefahrt am liebsten, dafür wohne ich aber schlecht. Norden und die Event sind doch weit weg. Muss mal schauen ob einer eines im Raum D-K-AC hat.
Ansonsten steht noch Giant Trance und Last Coal auf der Liste, da sollte bei beiden eine Probefahrt gehen.


----------



## RobG301 (10. August 2016)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Du meinst den Inline, richtig? Du bist beide gefahren und der geht deutlich besser?
> 
> Sicher, Probefahrt am liebsten, dafür wohne ich aber schlecht. Norden und die Event sind doch weit weg. Muss mal schauen ob einer eines im Raum D-K-AC hat.
> Ansonsten steht noch Giant Trance und Last Coal auf der Liste, da sollte bei beiden eine Probefahrt gehen.



Ne er meinte den Double Barrel also den Großen! Der Inline ist, nunja, gut, wenn man ihn einmal richtig abgestimmt hat.

Egal in welchem Bike ich ihn gefahren bin (Ghost Riot LC10, Canyon Spectral etc.) bin ich mit ihm nicht warm geworden!

Ach da findet sich bestimmt wer! Ich wohne selber im Raum BN und nach Willingen war es jetzt echt nicht weit aber klar von AC ist es nochmal ne Stunde mehr!


----------



## MarcellKueppers (10. August 2016)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> So ein Sch...!
> 
> Gibt es denn trotzdem ein Neues für dich?



Hab beim Jürgen nach einem "Stolen Bike Replacement" gefragt.
Hat mir ein gutes Angebot gemacht, was wieder mal für den Jürgen und die Firma Alutech spricht. Bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher was es werden soll.
Hab halt noch die Sennes für den Bikepark. Da bin ich im Augenbick auch mehr unterwegs. Deswegen vermisse ich es auch nicht hier zu Radeln. 

Die Teibun ist ein richtig gutes Bike. Bergab ein Traum. Bei der 1.0 hatte ich den CCDB Air CS, ein richtig guter Dämpfer und funktionierte sahnemäßig mit dem Hinerbau. 
Bei der 2.0 wurde dann der CCDB Inline verbaut. Mit dem hatte ich so meine Probleme, 2 Defekte innerhalb von 3 Monaten. Der CS ist nicht sehr effektiv, wird aber auch anderesweitig erzählt. 
Größtes Problem was ich hatte, war ihn einzustellen. Habe bis zum Diebstahl nicht das richtige Setup gefunden. Zuletzt mit Spacer versehen damit ich eine entsprechende Progression erhalte. War aber leider nicht optimal. Kann sein das es an einem defekten Dichtungssatz lag oder aber der Dämpfer hamonisiert nicht mit dem Hinterbau. Kann ich aber nicht beantworten da weitere Testfahrten nicht mehr möglich sind.
Wenn es die Teibun wieder werden soll dann nicht mit dem CCDB Inline, würde dann auf den Fox gehen (dabei ist der Tune aber noch nicht bekannt wird gem. Jürgen aber nach der Eurobike ausprobiert) bzw auf den CCDB Air CS der vorher in der 1.0 gut funktionierte somit hoffentlich auch bei der 2.0.

Naja aber erstmal schauen was ich will, oder wo es hingeht. 
Zur Zeit stehen noch zur Auswahl Alutech Tofane (Manko wieder der Inline), Alutech ICB 2.0 (leider kein entsprechendes Komplettbike im Augenblick), Banshee Spitfire (muss ich noch Probefahren), Canyon Strive (meine Frau sieht mich nicht bei Canyon) oder YT Jeffsy/Capra (gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis).
Mein Herz sagt Alutech.

MHHH


----------



## Lutsch (10. August 2016)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, werde dann den CC mal im Kopf behalten.
Lieber wäre mir vielleicht der Monarch oder McLeod, kann gut sein das ich nämlich mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten beim CC überfordert bin.


----------



## Makke (10. August 2016)

ich hatte ja vor einiger Zeit mal hier zum Thema "Dämpfer" rum gefragt.
Am Wochenende habe ich dann mal einen Marzocchi 053 S3C2R in mein Teibun gestopft ... das Teil ist der Hammer.
Ich war total erschrocken, welche Performance der Hinterbau mit einem vernünftigen Dämpfer hat. Das SetUp braucht noch etwas Feinabstimmung, aber ich denke das ist die Lösung!

Die Bilder sind nicht ganz scharf, war wohl zu aufgeregt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (11. August 2016)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> Hab beim Jürgen nach einem "Stolen Bike Replacement" gefragt.
> Hat mir ein gutes Angebot gemacht, was wieder mal für den Jürgen und die Firma Alutech spricht. Bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher was es werden soll.
> Hab halt noch die Sennes für den Bikepark. Da bin ich im Augenbick auch mehr unterwegs. Deswegen vermisse ich es auch nicht hier zu Radeln.
> 
> ...



Ich seh dich auch nicht bei Canyon...dir wird der Service fehlen den du bei Alutech hast!

YT versteh ich wegen der Preis/Leistung! Tofane bzw. generell die neuen 29er mit ordentlich Federweg! Dämpfer kann man ja vllt noch was ändern (vllt liest Jürgen ja mit ;-) ) aber die Formula Gabel ist ein Traum!

Banshee find ich auch sehr gut, für mich würde es aber da das Prime sein! Bei mir wird es aber so wie es aussieht ein Pivot Switchblade 29 in "Grundausstattung" (was mir völlig ausreicht)!


----------



## RobG301 (11. August 2016)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, werde dann den CC mal im Kopf behalten.
> Lieber wäre mir vielleicht der Monarch oder McLeod, kann gut sein das ich nämlich mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten beim CC überfordert bin.



Mit dem Team Replica Bike machste nichts falsch! Bist halt nur bei der Invidiualisierung ab Werk etwas eingeschränkt!

Bei der Mattoc scheiden sich halt die Geister dran ich bin Sie im Slide 160 gefahren und sehe sie irgendwo zwischen Pike (für mich schlechter) und Formula und Fox 34 (gerade Letztere nochmal deutlich besser) aber von der Preis/Leistung ist die Mattoc unschlagbar.

Les dir vllt mal den Federgabeltest in der letzten ENDURO durch! Der McLeod Dämpfer ist durchweg solide und gut! Klar kein Float EVOL aber den Unterschied spüren eh nur 5% aller Biker!


----------



## ollo (13. August 2016)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> Ne leider nichts. Und im Ausland zahlt die Versicherung nicht. Hotel ist es leider auch egal obwohl es bei Ihnen in der Tiefgarage passiert ist.



Bedauerlich wo doch das Auto in einem Gebäude stand und somit die aussenhaftung der Hausrat greifen müsste 
Vielleicht hat der Herr Knoll (link unten) das passende für unsere teuren Fahrräder zu einem angenehmen Preis 

http://www.knoll-versicherung.de/de/fahrradversicherung/


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2016)

Aha, der Herr (Kn)oll(o) also


----------



## ollo (14. August 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Aha, der Herr (Kn)oll(o) also


Du schon wieder  .... hab ich aber keine Aktien dran


----------



## der-gute (14. August 2016)

ollo schrieb:


> Du schon wieder  .... hab ich aber keine Aktien dran



Is mir klar, kenn Dich doch.


----------



## James Bond (15. Oktober 2016)

Habe heute mal handangelegt an meiner Teibun 1.0, der LRS musste weichen für ein Tune mit NoTubes Felgen und Nobby Nic´s in 2.25 ohne Schläuche, da konnte ich sagenhafte 1,4 KG einsparen. Demnächst geht es weiter und hoffe das bald ne 12 vorne steht. Bis dahin Ride On


----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2016)

Klar, kannst auch Thunder Burts draufziehen, dann sparst Du nochmal ein paar hundert Gramm. Ob solche Maßnahmen sinnvoll sind...?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2016)

Nur wenn vorne und hinten Pacestar. Straight to Krankenhaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## James Bond (17. Oktober 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Klar, kannst auch Thunder Burts draufziehen, dann sparst Du nochmal ein paar hundert Gramm. Ob solche Maßnahmen sinnvoll sind...?


Kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an und hier bei uns auf dem Waldboden mit Wurzelwerk ist das (hoffentlich) das richtige, ansonsten ist der gute alte WTB - Satz ja noch da wenn´s etwas grober wird.
Aber eins kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen: Das Rad hat noch mehr an Fahrspass gewonnen


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (22. November 2016)

Bei mir ist die Serienbereifung sehr gut durch die erste Saison gekommen. Habe noch in Errinnerung wie sehr ich mit den Schwalben probleme hatte.

Einziger Manko nach dieses Jahr, der Federweg kann ich beim Teibun nicht ausnutzen. Wenn ich die Federung weich will, muss ich unter einen bestimmten Lufdruck fahren, und da wird der Federweg blitzschnell aufgebraucht. An Bikepark oder härterer Einsatz ist da nicht zu denken, auch Sprünge sind da nicht möglich. Wenn ich aber nur einen Tick mehr Luft in den Federungselemente drücke, wird der Bike Bockhart, wie einst mein Marin Hardtail. Zwischendurch gibt es nicht. Mache ich was falsch ?


----------



## xalex (22. November 2016)

was hast Du denn für einen Dämpfer?


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (22. November 2016)

Ich habe den Rock Shox Monarch RC3 Dämpfer, und die Rock Shox Pike RCT3 am Velo.


----------



## hasardeur (23. November 2016)

Sprichst Du von Dämpfer, Gabel oder beidem?

Bei der Gabel hilft eine AWK. Es ist ein bekanntes Problem der Pike, dass sie wenig Midstroke-Support hat. Die AWK verleiht eine deutlich linearere Kennlinie. Einen Monarch halte ich dagegen nicht für einen geeigneten Park-Dämpfer. Hier würde vielleicht ein Dämpfer mit größerer Luftkammer helfen. Für den Parkeinsatz auf jeden Fall ein Dämpfer mit Piggy.


----------



## Makke (23. November 2016)

hab meinem Teibun jetzt einen Fox Float X2 verpasst ... das war ne gute Maßnahme ... 
Mit dem RC3 bin ich auch nicht wirklich warm geworden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (24. November 2016)

Makke schrieb:


> hab meinem Teibun jetzt einen Fox Float X2 verpasst ... das war ne gute Maßnahme ...
> Mit dem RC3 bin ich auch nicht wirklich warm geworden ...



Der X2 ist echt genial! Gerade jetzt mit dem "Climb-Switch"!


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (24. November 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sprichst Du von Dämpfer, Gabel oder beidem?


Beide.

Bei uns werden solche AWK nicht vertrieben. Ausserdem müsste ich noch warten vor solch ein Eingriff, weil mir ansonsten die RockShox Garantie flöten geht.


----------



## hasardeur (24. November 2016)

AWK gibt es nicht beim Händler, sondern im Netz. Und das mit der Garantie ist ein schwaches Argument, da sich die AWK spurlos entfernen lässt und ich auf keinen Fall eine schlecht Gabelperformance in Kauf nehmen würde, aus Rücksicht auf die Garantie. Die Gabel ist ein Verschleißteil. Was denkst Du, was die Garantie abdeckt? Zur Not kannst Du die AWK auch bei Fahrrradfahrwerke einbauen lassen, dann haften die für eventuelle Fehler, verursacht durch die AWK.

So ein bisschen klingt mir Deine Argumentation nach "Dusch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass".


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (26. November 2016)

Tut mir leid wenn dies so dahergekommen ist. Ich bin Französisch Muttersprachig, und habe nur kenntnisse von eure Sprache durch meine deutschsprechende Freundinnen. Ich kann mich zwar verständlich ausdrücken, aber ab und zu verfehle ich der tiefe sinn von was ich eigentlich meine.

Ich habe mich ein bisschen im Thema AWK eingelesen, und es scheint interessant. Ich lese zurzeit weiter und es wird garantiert etwas. Auch das "fressen" des federwegs bei den Rock Shox fange ich an zu verstehen. Mein Fahrergewicht ist da wahrscheinlich nicht nüchtern (106kg).

Vielleicht werde ich darüber kommen, einen hinterer Dämpfer zu installieren, der eine Feder und Öl hat. Die Gabel probiere ich aber feinzutunen.

Habt Ihr Ratschläge für Stahlfederdämpfer für den Teibun 2.0 ?


----------



## Makke (26. November 2016)

Fox DHX2 ... Leider teurer aber genial


----------



## hasardeur (27. November 2016)

Ragnar_Lodbrok schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Ratschläge für Stahlfederdämpfer für den Teibun 2.0 ?



Auch Vector HLR. Gibt es oft günstig im Bikemarkt. So ein Coil Dämpfer wiegt jedoch ordentlich.


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (10. Dezember 2016)

Danke Hasardeur. Ich gehe alles nach (habe auch umrüstkit für die Pike, mit Stahlfeder bei einer Französischen Firma entdeckt).


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2016)

Ja, kenne ich, habe aber noch nichts über die Qualität der Dämpfung erfahren. Bin also interessiert, selbst aber vorsichtig.


----------



## tobone (22. Januar 2017)

Kann jemand was zum teibun in Größe xl sagen bzgl der Wendigkeit z.b. In engen kehren? Hat ja in der Größe einen deftigen Radstand.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2017)

Ich fahre Fanes (= stabilere Version) in XXL mit 180er Gabel - das ist erstmal lang. Wendig geht natürlich anders, Umsetzen auch.
Was erwartest du bei 66° Lenkwinkel?
Der Reach ist ja nicht besonders lang und die Kettenstrebe sollte nicht kürzer sein.
Mein Trailster hat in etwa eine gleich lange Kettenstrebe, aber 1 cm weniger Reach bei 160er Gabel - auch das ist ca. so lang vom Radstand, aber ich empfinde es als extrem wendig, wenn nicht schon fast nervös.

Enge Kehren umsetzen ist natürlich mehr eine Disziplin für kurze hohe Bikes, wie die alten Litevilles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (22. Januar 2017)

Ok Danke 
Wie groß bist du?


----------



## tobone (22. Januar 2017)

Danke
Wie groß bist du?
Flaschenhalter geht nicht wie ich sehe?!


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (23. Januar 2017)

tobone schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zum teibun in Größe xl sagen bzgl der Wendigkeit z.b. In engen kehren? Hat ja in der Größe einen deftigen Radstand.


Hallo. Ich fahre den Alutech Teibun in grösse XL. Radstand ist Effektiv riesig. Was dem Händling auch einigermassen verlangsahmt. Meine Fahrweise ist aber auch wenig sprizig und mein mangel an Erfahrung an andere Bikes sollte auch bei dieser Aussage nicht unterschätzt werden. Ich habe, darüber noch, viele lange Kurven auf meine Trails, nie Spitzkehren oder enge Kurven. Bin 1m95 gross, habe aber eine längerer Oberkörper als den Rest der "normalen" Menschen.

Besonderheit. Mit normaler Shimano XT Kurbel reiben meine gr. 47 Schuhe, ab und zu an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## RobG301 (23. Januar 2017)

Ragnar_Lodbrok schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich fahre den Alutech Teibun in grösse XL. Radstand ist Effektiv riesig. Was dem Händling auch einigermassen verlangsahmt. Meine Fahrweise ist aber auch wenig sprizig und mein mangel an Erfahrung an andere Bikes sollte auch bei dieser Aussage nicht unterschätzt werden. Ich habe, darüber noch, viele lange Kurven auf meine Trails, nie Spitzkehren oder enge Kurven. Bin 1m95 gross, habe aber eine längerer Oberkörper als den Rest der "normalen" Menschen.
> 
> Besonderheit. Mit normaler Shimano XT Kurbel reiben meine gr. 47 Schuhe, ab und zu an der Kettenstrebe.



Wenn du das riesig findest fahr mal bitte ein Nicolai Ion-G16 oder G13 oder Mondraker Dune/Foxy! Da bist du bei über 1,30m Radstand bei XL!

Das Handling vom Teibun fand ich jetzt persönlich recht spritzig aber zB. das ICB 2.0 ist noch spritziger und den geringeren Federweg merkt man kaum! Nachteil beim Teibun fand ich dass es bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten im Vergleich zum ICB 2.0 deutlich nervöser wird!

Hängt aber natürlich viel vom Fahrer und vor allem persönlichen Vorlieben beim Verhalten des Bikes ab! Bei mir hängt die Größe allerdings auch in den Beinen (99er Schrittlänge) und ich bin mit 1,99m beim Teibun schon am oberen Ende des XL, wo hingegen das ICB 2.0 gut passt!

Um Spitzkehren kommst du auch mit einem langen Bike mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik gut! War erstaunt wie gut zB das Tofane das kann, was ja mit den 29'' Laufrädern auf den ersten Blick weniger wendig erscheint!

Das Problem mit den Kettenstreben ist mir aber auch aufgefallen! Gibts aber auch bei viel teureren Bikes und ist der Reifenfreiheit des Hinterbaus geschuldet! Da muss dann auf jeden Fall ein Schutz dran wenn man nicht den Lack runterreiben will! Zudem haben wir halt mit 47 recht große Füße und mit einem recht breit bauenden Flatpedal-Schuh (bei mir der Adidas Terrex Trail) wird das Problem noch eklatanter!


----------



## poekelz (9. Februar 2017)

oz988 schrieb:


> Fahre das teibun in m bei 179cm Größe. Das Rad ist top,geht gut bergauf, andere Richtung Hammer und auf dem trail ausreichend Vortriebsstark. Empfehle aber sehr, den ccdb als Upgrade



Da bin ich ja von meinen Maßen halbwegs in der Nähe - 176cm, Schrittlänge 82. Bin bis jetzt ein Liteville 301. 26"/160mm (<12,6kg) gefahren und möchte hier für´s Ostwestfälische Mittelgebirge auch keinen Bleibomber mit 14kg fahren.

In der Vorstelung der Bike-Bravo http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/mtb_neuheiten/neuheiten-2016-alutech-teibun-20/a32023.html stand mal was von 12,4kg für 3.300€.
Wenn ich die Gewichte jetzt hier im Fred so lese, ist das überhaupt bezahlbar (<4.000€) zu realisieren? Oder besser gleich zum leichteren Tofane greifen?


----------



## COLKURTZ (9. Februar 2017)

Warum sollte das Tofane leichter sein? Bei vergleichbarer Rahmengröße ist ein Tofane Rahmen zwischen 50 bis 100g schwerer als ein Teibun 2.0 Rahmen. Der Rest ist: Ausstattungsbedingt.
Und damit kommst Du bei den beiden Versionen an Teibun Kompletträdern (TR und RR), die derzeit angeboten werden, auf die Ende 12 bis um die 13kg (bei Größe M). Die Angaben bei Alutech sind ziemlich zutreffend, was das angeht. Ein Teibun 2.0 Rahmen in M in raw hat um die 2850g (Edit, meine Messung: um die 3000g).
Das Teibun gem. Deinem Link gibt es so derzeit nicht zu kaufen. Es gibt nur vergleichbar ausgestattete Teibun im Lagerverkauf. Gut fände ich, wenn Alutech vom Teibun auch ein "Custom" anbieten würden, wie sie es bei der Fanes anbieten: Weitestgehende Komponentenzusammenstellung per Auswahl im Onlineshop.


----------



## RobG301 (10. Februar 2017)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Tofane leichter sein? Bei vergleichbarer Rahmengröße ist ein Tofane Rahmen zwischen 50 bis 100g schwerer als ein Teibun 2.0 Rahmen. Der Rest ist: Ausstattungsbedingt.
> Und damit kommst Du bei den beiden Versionen an Teibun Kompletträdern (TR und RR), die derzeit angeboten werden, auf die Ende 12 bis um die 13kg (bei Größe M). Die Angaben bei Alutech sind ziemlich zutreffend, was das angeht. Ein Teibun 2.0 Rahmen in M in raw hat um die 2850g.
> Das Teibun gem. Deinem Link gibt es so derzeit nicht zu kaufen. Es gibt nur vergleichbar ausgestattete Teibun im Lagerverkauf. Gut fände ich, wenn Alutech vom Teibun auch ein "Custom" anbieten würden, wie sie es bei der Fanes anbieten: Weitestgehende Komponentenzusammenstellung per Auswahl im Onlineshop.



Das Tofane ist in der einen Ausstattung in der es angeboten wird leichter, das liegt aber am leichten Aufbau! Mit der gleichen Ausstattung wie das "kleine" Teibun wäre es schwerer, logischerweise allein durch Rahmen und Laufräder!

Du kannst nach Rücksprache auch die bestehende Ausstattung modifizieren ab Werk! Komplett Custom ist immer eine Sache der Nachfrage!

Aber ein anderer LRS, Gabel oder Dämpfer sollte immer gehen außer vllt bei Bikes wie dem Teambike das explizit beim Teibun so angeboten wird und extrem gut geht! Ist halt eher auf Highspeedstabilität als auf Manövrierbarkeit ausgelegt! Race-Enduro halt und kein Trailbike!


----------



## COLKURTZ (10. Februar 2017)

... und meine Empfehlung ist: Teibun Trail Ready: Es bietet das für mich beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Gerade wenn man, so wie ich derzeit, einige Komponenten nach den eigenen Wünschen zusammenstellt und tauscht (vorhandenes aus dem Keller, durch Zukauf neu oder neuwertiges aus dem Bikemarkt usw.).

Man muss halt kalkulieren, welche (neuen) Komponenten, die man nicht benötigt, zu welchem _realistischen_ Preis verkauft bekommt. Zu beachten: Es ist späterer Winter, und die Leute "über-Winter-baue-ich-mir-ein-Rad-auf" sind eingedeckt, und die Saison hat noch nicht angefangen. Für Verkäufer ist gerade saure Gurken Zeit... ;-).

Und man muss einschätzen, _ob überhaupt und wie schnell_ man Komponenten verkauft bekäme (ist natürlich auch Glückssache). Ein Beispiel vom Teibun Race Ready, der teuersten/wertigsten Komplettradvariante: Der e13 TRSR Carbon Laufradsatz, wenn man den nicht fahren möchte. Der kostet neu in den Shops um 1.750 EUR! Im Bikemarkt gibt es einen im Privatverkauf für 1.200 EUR. Meine Einschätzung war und ist: Im Privatverkauf muss man erstmal einen Käufer dafür finden, der annehmbare, sagen wir mal 1.000 EUR dafür ausgibt (der e13 wird hier im Forum hinsichtlich Preis-Leistung kritisch diskutiert).

P.S.
Seit gestern hängt mein neues Teibun 2.0 stipped im Hobbykeller am Montageständer. Außer dem Dämpfer (erstmal RS M+) und dem CC 40 Steuersatz bestücke ich es komplett mit "meinen" Komponenten. Was ich vorhabe: Bildchen vom Rahmen hier einstellen, wenn er nackig an der Waage hängt.


----------



## COLKURTZ (10. Februar 2017)

Frage:
Wer hat eine Teibun 2.0, und die Bremsleitung hinten extern verlegt? Wie wurde die Bremsleitung am Unterrohr befestigt?
(Teibun 2.0 hat keine Gewinde im Unterrohr, um extern geführte Leitungen mittels Halterungen zu befestigen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (11. Februar 2017)

Sorry, kein Bild, aber das Ergebnis zum Rahmengewicht lautet

2.0 in alu raw in Gr. M: *2980g*
(Rahmen mit Dämpferbolzen, ohne Innenlager, ohne Steuersatz, ohne Steckachse)


----------



## poekelz (12. Februar 2017)

Super, danke! Das ist ja mal eine Kalkulationsgrundlage auf der ich rechnen kann.


----------



## COLKURTZ (14. Februar 2017)




----------



## poekelz (15. Februar 2017)

Schick! So in etwa habe ich mir meins auch ausgedacht - die Basis war bei dir doch auch das "Standard" Teibun Trail Ready, schreib mal bitte was du schon geändert hast (Reifen sieht man ja) und was es aktuell wiegt.


----------



## COLKURTZ (15. Februar 2017)

Partslist mit Gewichten* im Anhang

* Rahmengewicht nicht wie in der Tabelle beschrieben mit, sondern ohne Achse angegeben


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Februar 2017)

Krass. Für 70 g mehr bekommt man einen Fanes 5.0 "SL" Rahmen ohne Achse, ich denke das ist bei dir dabei. Dann sind es eher 150 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (15. Februar 2017)

Meinst Du den Gewichtsunterschied zu einer Fanes 5.0? Deine SL Version besteht aus? .... Carbon Sitzstrebe und Carbon Wippe? Dann wären Fanes 5.0 SL und Teibun 2.0 absolut vergleichbar und dürften nicht viel auseinander liegen. Deine 70g...
Was findest Du krass (erkläre mal, bitte)?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Februar 2017)

Steht doch in der Gewichtsdatenbank. Der Rahmen Fanes 5.0 M "SL" mit Schaltauge, ohne Achse, mit Teibun 2.0 Carbon-Druckstrebe und Fanes 5.0 Alu-Kettenstrebe und Carbon-Wippe.

Und der wiegt gerade mal 70 g mehr als dein Teibun 2.0 M Rahmen. Und du hast oben ja korrigiert. Auch ohne Achse gemessen.

Ich finde das krass, dass ein ASTM 5 Rahmen mit mehr Federweg nur 70 g schwerer ist als ein ASTM 4 Rahmen. Der Rahmen wird schon hier und da etwas mehr Speck haben, aber ich hatte nicht so wenig Unterschied erwartet.


----------



## COLKURTZ (15. Februar 2017)

Meinen Teibun 2.0 raw Gr. M habe ich mit meinen zwei Kofferwagen gewogen.

Rechnung:
Gewogen im Mittel 3110g
ohne Steckachse, mit Schaltauge,

minus bereits installierter Komponenten, und zwar:
minus 1,5 Meter Schaltzug Schaltwerk hinten
minus 1,5 Meter Schaltzug Sattelstütze KS LEV
(1 Meter Shimano Schaltzug = ca. 33g)

minus Lagerschalen Steuersatz CC 40 ohne Kugellager
(meine Schätzung für die beiden Schalen= ca. 30g)

3110-50-50-30 = 2980g


----------



## COLKURTZ (15. Februar 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich finde das krass, dass ein ASTM 5 Rahmen mit mehr Federweg nur 70 g schwerer ist als ein ASTM 4 Rahmen. Der Rahmen wird schon hier und da etwas mehr Speck haben, aber ich hatte nicht so wenig Unterschied erwartet.



ASTM 4 zu 5. Hmm? Ob die Klassifizierung durch Alutech durch den Hauptrahmen bestimmt wird, oder durch den Hinterbau? Aufpassen, Deine SL ist deswegen vielleicht nur noch ASTM 4 .... 

Spass beiseite. Ich wüßte nicht, warum ich mein neues Teibun anders hernehmen sollte als meine ehemalige Fanes 4.0, ASTM hin oder her.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Februar 2017)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Aufpassen, Deine SL ist deswegen vielleicht nur noch ASTM 4 ....
> Spass beiseite. Ich wüßte nicht, warum ich mein neues Teibun anders hernehmen sollte als meine ehemalige Fanes 4.0, ASTM hin oder her.



Jürgen steht zu ASTM 5 bei meiner Fanes SL Ausprägung. Extra so angefragt.

Klar, kann man Deine Teibun ordentlich hernehmen. Ich bin wie gesagt nur verwundert wie wenig Unterschied es in Bezug auf den Hauptrahmen ist.


----------



## COLKURTZ (15. Februar 2017)

Ganz recht. Wenig Unterschied. Ausgemacht vielleicht durch ein wenig Geometrie und ein wenig mehr Materialeinsatz am Hauptrahmen. Letzteres wenn überhaupt... Das weiß der Jü, wir können nur spekulieren. Teibun Rahmen lassen sich auch zu Fanes 4.0 Rahmen umschweißen...habe ich gehört....


----------



## Clemensius (16. Februar 2017)

Hi hab mir ein Teibun 2.0 als Komplettrad gekauft. Ich muss leider einiges ändern. Wie sind die Leitungen innen verlegt? Kann ich die Schaltzüge und so weiter einfach rausziehen und die neuen durchschieben? Wie schauts mit der Reverb Steath aus? Bin da doch etwas hilflos, da ich nichts auf der Herstellerseite oder bei den beigelegten dürftigen und nicht aktuellen Beschreibungen gefunden habe.


----------



## COLKURTZ (16. Februar 2017)

Clemensius,  das kannst du einfach und bedenkenlos machen.  Für die Verlegung der Leitung der Sattelstütze baust du das Tretlager aus,  das geht ganz flott.
Um vorne oben mit den Finger arbeiten zu können,  muss natürlich auch die Gabel raus. Im Prinzip ist das doch bei jedem Rahmen gleich,  unabhängig des Herstellers. 

Alutech bzw. der Jürgen erklärt vieles per Filmchen auf YouTube.  Dort suchst und findest du ein how-to interne Zugverlegung!


----------



## COLKURTZ (30. März 2017)

Eigentlich darf man das ja nicht. Aber, ich sage mal "fertig!":

Eigenbau mit 36, Inline, X1/X0 Mix, X0 Trail, XR 1501, HRII+DHRII tubeless, KS LEV.....


----------



## COLKURTZ (9. April 2017)

Noch ein Bildchen, in freier Wildbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemensius (25. April 2017)

Hab dieses schicke Teibun 2.0 in L im Lagerverkauf erworben. Nach diversen Anpassungen darf ich es auch als "fertig" bezeichnen.


----------



## Cic25 (28. Juni 2017)

@Clemensius 
Hallo ich bin mir gerade auch am überlegen ob ich das Teibun im Lagerkauf nehmen soll und hätte da ein paar Fragen an dich. Hast du dort ein neues oder ein Ex-Promotionbike abgegriffen? Welche Anpassungen hast du denn vorgenommen bzw. was war so bei Standarmäßig verbaut? Wie groß bist du bezüglich Größe L beim Bike? Weiß nämlich nicht ob ich L oder XL brauche.
Wäre sehr froh wenn du mir ein paar Antworten geben könntest =)


----------



## Clemensius (28. Juni 2017)

@Cic25 
Servus. bin 185 cm groß. Hab nen L Rahmen, der perfekt passt. Ich hatte Laufräder von WTB 23i und hab sie gegen Notubes MK3 mit Tune Narben getauscht. Decals geändert, Sattel, Sattelstütze gegen eine 150er Reverb (170er hätte auch gepasst), Lenker und Vorbau gegen Raceface Teile getauscht. Es war keine schaltbare Kettenführung verbaut. Als neustes kommt eine komplette XT 1x11 mit Bashguard und ovalem Kettenblatt ans Bike.


----------



## James Bond (28. Juni 2017)

Moin,
ich habe mir das Teibun 1.0 letztes Jahr zugelegt in L, ich selber bin 180 und es passt perfekt.
Fahre es mit einem 50er Vorbau.
Ich bin immer noch begeistert von dem Rad weil es super klettert und hammermässig verspielt ist


----------



## Cic25 (28. Juni 2017)

@Clemensius Danke für die schnelle Antwort  und war das ein Promotion bike das du gekauft hast also schon gebraucht?


----------



## Clemensius (28. Juni 2017)

Das hat wohl einer bestellt, aber nie abgeholt. Somit stands für 2500 Euro zum Verkauf im Lager


----------



## Clemensius (28. Juni 2017)

Das hat wohl einer bestellt, aber nie abgeholt. Somit stands für 2500 Euro zum Verkauf im Lager


----------



## Cic25 (28. Juni 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort =) bin immer noch unentschlossen ob ich ein gebrauchtes bei alutech kaufen soll


----------



## COLKURTZ (29. Juni 2017)

Cic25,
im Bikemarkt steht ein Teibun 2 in raw in L komplett oder als Rahmenset zum Verkauf. Den Preis finde ich angemessen. Hast Du das schon gesehen? Verkäufer kommt allerdings aus AUT.

Anbei: Mein weiter oben gezeigtes Teibun hat die Rahmengröße M. Ich bin 178 groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (29. Juni 2017)

Du kannst beim Jürgen ohne Sorgen ein gebrauchtes kaufen, er würde nichts verkaufen, was Mängel hat.
Fahre mein Teibun seit nun fast zwei Jahren ... und bin immernoch zufrieden!
Bei 183 fahre ich auch ein L.


----------



## James Bond (30. Juni 2017)

Ich finde es gut wie die Meinungen immer auseinander gehen.
Wenn man sich nicht festlegt auf die Farbe und Ausstattung könnte man direkt beim Hersteller ein schönes gebrauchtes Rad bekommen welches sicher top gewartet ist und die Mängel sehr gut im Bild festgehalten sind (finde ich) bevor ich von Privat eins kaufen würde welches ich mir nicht anschauen kann. Sicher darf man Zustand und Ausstattung nicht ausseracht lassen.
Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich auch ein gebrachtes gekauft habe, es hatte aber ein perfekten neuwertigen Zustand aber nicht die Ausstattung die ich eigentlich wollte aber das wurde halt geändert bzw wird noch geändert 
Das Eloxal ist recht leicht gegenüber des Pulverlacks und auch am widerstandsfähigsten (bin ich der Meinung) der Raw Rahmen ist, meine ich am pflegeintensivsten.
Für mich persönlich darf ein Rad nicht allzu schwer sein aber selbst das ist Geschmacksache bzw. Einsatzzwecks gebunden, wir fahren hier in nicht allzu schwerem Gelände aber trotzdem über Stock und Stein


----------



## James Bond (30. Juni 2017)

So jungfräulich habe ich es bekommen


 
Und nun schon so verbaut

 Geändert: Renthal Combo, King u. Kong mit Notubes, Schwalbe Puschen Schlauchlos, RF Kurbel und Innenlager, XT Bremsen, Ergon Sattel u. Griffe 
Es folgt nun nur noch die Schaltung aber es bleibt bei 2 x 10


----------



## COLKURTZ (30. Juni 2017)

Sehr schön das eisblau! Das ist ein Teibun 1.1 sozusagen (ich glaube, so nannte das der Jü), also ein 1.0 mit innenverlegten Zügen. Da ist eine Revelation oben, richtig? Bleibt es dabei? 

An genau dem in genau dieser Farbe war ich auch dran, hatte mich dann aber für den Eigenaufbau entschieden. 

Stelle mal bitte noch weitere Fotos ein, Danke


----------



## James Bond (30. Juni 2017)

Du hast gewonnen aber Glück hatte ich dann wohl ;-)
Fotos kommen demnächst


----------



## COLKURTZ (2. Juli 2017)

Braucht jemand von Euch einen RS Monarch Plus Debonair? Hätte den abzugeben, nagelneu und als Ausbau aus meinem obigen Teibun 2.0 mit passende Buchsen und passender LM Tune....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cic25 (3. Juli 2017)

@James Bond hast du das Bike gebraucht von alutech gekauft und um wieviel?


----------



## Makke (3. Juli 2017)

@James Bond ... ich hätte die Reifen drauf gelassen ... die sind deutlich besser als man denkt!
ansonsten schönes Bike! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## James Bond (3. Juli 2017)

Moin,
ich habe es bei eBay Kleinanzeigen gefunden für knapp unter 2 von Privat.

Danke erst einmal für das Lob welches man glaube ich eher den Jungs, Mädels und Pudel's von Alutech zukommen lassen muss, mir ist es doch nur zugelaufen. 
Das die Reifen gut sind möchte ich überhaupt nicht bestreiten, sie waren mir nur zu schwer und da wir hier nur auf Waldboden und etwas Wurzelwerk fahren ist das für mich die bessere Entscheidung. Ich hab 110% Spass damit


----------



## A_Fischer (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Teibun 1.0 mit nem RS Monarch RC3 Dämpfer. Tune müsste M/L sein. Ich wiege ca. 85 kg. Mein Problem ist, dass ich finde, dass der Dämpfer bei schnellen Schlägen bockig ist, sag ich mal, und ich das Gefühl habe, dass der Hinterbau scheppert (könnte am Carbon-Hinterbau liegen). Geht es noch jemanden so? Gibt es eine Idee/Lösung für dieses Problem?
Dank und Gruß
Armin


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juli 2017)

Das Problem ist gerade beim alten Monarch+ bekannt. Das Midvalve hat zu wenig Öldurchfluss. Du kannst den Dämpfer für ca. 150 € zu Fahrrad-Fahrwerk schicken und tunen lassen. Das bringt wirklich richtig was. Habe ich gerade beim M+ für mein G13 machen lassen.


----------



## A_Fischer (28. Juli 2017)

Hi,
das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Ich wird das auf jeden Fall im Herbst probieren (Service plus Tuning). Danke schon mal.
Grüßle Armin


----------



## A_Fischer (28. Juli 2017)

Tach,
noch kurz ne Frage. Ist das Problem bei den neuen RS Monarch RC3+ besser/nicht vorhanden? Ich überlege ob ich mir dann eventuell einfach nen neuen Dämpfer kaufe.
Dank und Gruß


----------



## rzOne20 (28. Juli 2017)

Probier auch mal Zugstufe etwas rauszunehmen!


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juli 2017)

A_Fischer schrieb:


> Tach,
> noch kurz ne Frage. Ist das Problem bei den neuen RS Monarch RC3+ besser/nicht vorhanden? Ich überlege ob ich mir dann eventuell einfach nen neuen Dämpfer kaufe.
> Dank und Gruß



Der ist nicht mehr ganz so hölzern, da größere Luftkammern, vor allem größere Negativkammer, aber das Midvalve hat noch immer zu wenig Durchfluss. Ich habe einen nagelneuen M+ im Juni zu FF geschickt.


----------



## A_Fischer (28. Juli 2017)

Alles klar,
danke für die Info. Auch blöd, wenn man nen neuen Dämpfer gleich tunen/servicen muss 
Ich schick dann mal meinen alten M+ zu denen, sollte dann eh zum Service. Bin jetzt schon auf den Unterschied gespannt.
Nochmal Gruß Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (28. Juli 2017)

weißt du zufällig was die am midvalve machen oder haben die ein Custom Kolben?


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juli 2017)

Da kommt ein neuer, selbst angefertigter Kolben mit mehr Durchfluss und Teflongleitring rein, dazu dann der angepasste Shimstack. Steht auch so auf der Seite. Das Tuning ist von MST, also Mario. FF baut es nur ein.


----------



## sued893 (28. Juli 2017)

also nix was ich mal zuhause mit der Bohrmaschine mache


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juli 2017)

Nur McGyver kann das


----------



## ole73 (6. Oktober 2017)

Hallo
Ich habe die WTB Kom i25 Felgen verbaut. Hat jemand die i29 Felgen verbaut? Passen da noch Maxxis Highroller oder DHR II in 27.5" x 2.40 (WT) drauf ohne, dass es streift?


----------



## Clemensius (7. Oktober 2017)

Die Felgen sind nicht das Problem. Ja, passt.


----------



## wuestenrennmaus (31. Oktober 2017)

Weiß jemand zufällig was die Carbonsitzstrebe und Carbonwippe für die Teibun kostet. Im Onlineshop von Alutech find ich keine. Gr. M wiegt der Rahmen mit Alustrebe und Am-Wippe stolze 3440.


----------



## Damass (31. Oktober 2017)

@wuestenrennmaus ich hab gerade auch nochmal nach der Strebe geschaut. Früher war die mit aufgeführt, komisch. Aber sie verbauen noch Carbon-Streben, wie ich gesehen habe. Ich hab noch nen Teibun-Rahmen hier rumliegen, inkl. Carbon-Sitzstrebe, falls du Interesse hast.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1009969-alutech-teibun-1-0-preisupdate

Beste Grüße
Damas


----------



## ghostsxxx (1. November 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (18. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, dass mein nächstes Trail-/Endurogeschoss ein Teibun werden soll. Nur wegen der Rahmengröße bräuchte ich noch etwas Beratung. Ich bin 180cm groß, bei 86er Schrittlänge. Was würdet Ihr da empfehlen? M oder doch besser L?


----------



## Clemensius (18. Januar 2018)

Hole dir ein L


----------



## rzOne20 (18. Januar 2018)

Bin 182/83 und hatte L! Gewechselt weil ich ein größeres wollte, also empfehle ich dir auch ganz klar ein L


----------



## COLKURTZ (18. Januar 2018)

178/84, fahre M, denke manchmal an L. Ich empfehle Dir auch das L.


----------



## psycho82 (18. April 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, dass mein nächstes Trail-/Endurogeschoss ein Teibun werden soll. Nur wegen der Rahmengröße bräuchte ich noch etwas Beratung. Ich bin 180cm groß, bei 86er Schrittlänge. Was würdet Ihr da empfehlen? M oder doch besser L?



Servus, hast du dir ein L geholt. 
Wie zufrieden bis du mit der Größenauswahl?


Aktuell fahre ich eine der ersten Fanes, welche eher als Freeride-Light aufgebaut ist.

    Rock Shox Totem COIL
    Hammerschmidt AM
    Marzocchi Rocco TST
    usw....

Habe es immer im Bergischen Land (NRW) bewegt und da hat der Aufbau in der Form sehr gut getaugt. Nach NRW ging es dann nach Nürnberg, wo das Alutech nur noch selten in Osternohe im Park bewegt wurde... Im Wald hat es dort klar mein Hardtail getan.

Mittlerweile leben wir im Raum Ravensburg/Lindau - also Bodensee und die Alpen sind direkt vor der Haustüre - hätte jetzt gerne ein Enduro, was leichter ist als mein Fanes, also u.a. mit Luftfahrwerk, da hier sehr viele und lange uphill-Passagen zu fahren sind. Teilweise Touren mit 1000 bis 1500 hm

Mit meinem Alutech war/bin ich sehr zufrieden, habe halt hier in den Alpen einen anderen Einsatzweck als ich es damals aufgeabut habe...- in den Alpen muss es "effektiv" hochgehen um runterzuballern.

Such jetzt was, was nicht nur bergab gut geht, sondern sich auch gut hochkurbeln lässt

Daher überlege ich noch ein Teibun 2.0 oder eine Fanes 5.0 mit Luftfahrwerk zu holen.

Da ich ja mein Fanes fürn Park auch noch habe, denke ich, dass es ein Teibun oder ein Nukeproof Mega werden könnte.


In meiner "Freeride-Light"-Fanes fahre ich den Fanes  in M, für den damaligen Einsatzzweck top. Sollte ich durch die vielen und langen uphill-Passagen beim neuen Bike eher zu L greifen? Meine Größe 181cm - SL 85cm
Würdet ihr beim neuen Rad auch einen M_Rahmen empfehlen oder sollte ich lieber zu L-greifen? Denke halt L geht bergauf besser und M verspielter bergab...daher unschlüssig


----------



## Makke (21. April 2018)

mein Teibun hat es gestern erwischt. Sitzstrebe gebrochen ..?
Sollte jemand jemand zufällig eine  Rechte oder gar beide haben, bitte melden... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (21. April 2018)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Servus, hast du dir ein L geholt.
> Wie zufrieden bis du mit der Größenauswahl?



Ist doch ein YT Jeffsy geworden.


----------



## wuestenrennmaus (22. April 2018)

Makke schrieb:


> mein Teibun hat es gestern erwischt. Sitzstrebe gebrochen ..?
> Sollte jemand jemand zufällig eine  Rechte oder gar beide haben, bitte melden... Danke


Die Sitzstrebe besteht aus einem Teil. Entweder aus Alu oder Carbon...


----------



## rzOne20 (22. April 2018)

wuestenrennmaus schrieb:


> Die Sitzstrebe besteht aus einem Teil. Entweder aus Alu oder Carbon...


Naja, jetzt ja wohl nicht mehr ?


----------



## wuestenrennmaus (22. April 2018)

Achso, ja stimmt


----------



## Makke (22. April 2018)

die Kettenstreben sind ein Teil ..  die Sitzstrebe ist für Jede Seite einzeln ... und ja, rechts bei mir aktuell zweiteilig


----------



## wuestenrennmaus (22. April 2018)

Okay, ich hab ne Fanes mit Alusitzstrebe und ne Teibun mit Carbonsitzstrebe im Keller und da sehen die Sitzstreben so aus. Aber neugierig bin ich schon, hast du Bilder von deiner Sitzstrebe? Bilder sind aus dem Netz geklaut


----------



## Makke (22. April 2018)

da muss ich wohl noch mal genau schauen ...


----------



## Ralf_T (23. April 2018)

Hallo,



psycho82 schrieb:


> Such jetzt was, was nicht nur bergab gut geht, sondern sich auch gut hochkurbeln lässt
> 
> Daher überlege ich noch ein Teibun 2.0 oder eine Fanes 5.0 mit Luftfahrwerk zu holen.
> 
> Würdet ihr beim neuen Rad auch einen M_Rahmen empfehlen oder sollte ich lieber zu L-greifen?



bin seit kurzem recht begeisterter Teibun Besitzer. Ich bin von den Klettereigenschaften sehr überrascht. Das Bike tritt sich super angenehm bergauf, perfekte Sitzposition, selbst bei offenem Dämpfer kaum Gewippe. Ich fahre auch gerne längere Touren und möchte gut vorankommen. Das Teibun ist da genau das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte.
Ich bin 172cm groß und hab bewusst Größe M genommen, weil es mehr Reach hat. Diese Entscheidung war goldrichtig. Würde Dir deshalb auf alle Fälle bei Deiner Körpergröße Größe L empfehlen.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Ralf_T (23. April 2018)

Makke schrieb:


> da muss ich wohl noch mal genau schauen ...


...das ist _*ein*_ einziges Teil, zumindest im Sollzustand ;-)

wie ist denn das passiert, dass die Strebe gebrochen ist?

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Makke (23. April 2018)

stimmt, habe vorhin selbst noch mal geschaut. 

grundsätzlich würde ich das Teibun wieder kaufen, es hat in den letzten 2,5 Jahren echt viel Spaß gemacht und ist im Grunde fast das Einfürallesbike ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_T (23. April 2018)

Einfürallesbike ;-)

Das trifft es gut. CC Rennen mal ausgenommen ;-)
Aber mal im Ernst, ich will ein Rad mit dem ich Alles machen kann was ich so vorhab. Ich möchte mit dem Bike auch ausgedehnte Touren fahren, da gehöhrt auch mal ein "langweiliges" Stück Schotterweg dazu. Auf solchen Stücken möchte ich dann aber bitte zügig Strecke machen, und bergauf muss es auch effektiv vorangehen. Beides beherrscht das Teibun einwandfrei. Da ich eher weniger im groben Fels unterwegs bin habe ich die montierten WTB Tough Reifen runtergeschmissen und mir eine relativ moderate Schwalbe Tubeless Kombi (Hans Dampf SnakeSkin Soft/ Nobby Nic SnakeSkin Speedgrip) aufgezogen. Hier im Wald im Raum Nürnberg reicht das Dicke aus. Demnächst soll dann noch ein leichterer LR Satz folgen, dann komme ich vom Gewicht her ohne Pedale ungefähr auf 12,8kg. Das kann sich dann schon sehen lassen, finde ich.

Und bergab bin ich nun verglichen mit meinem alten Cube All Mountain (AMS125) eh in einer anderen Welt und mit Dauergrinsen unterwegs ;-)))

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Makke (24. April 2018)

Ralf_T schrieb:


> .... wie ist denn das passiert, dass die Strebe gebrochen ist? ...



ich habe zugegeben keine Ahnung, fühlte ich beim Fahren die letzte Zeit immer wieder etwas undefiniert an, am Freitag haben ich dann gesehen, das bei Last, also wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt, das Hinterrad nach links geneigt im Hinterbau steht.
Habe dann die Schutzfolie von der Sitzstrebe gezogen und den Bruch gesehen ...


----------



## Ralf_T (24. April 2018)

Hast Du schonmal bei Alutech nach Gewährleistung/Ersatz gefragt?
Oder zumindest nach einem günstigem Ersatzteil, ich habe auf der HP das hier dazu gefunden:

_"Crash-Replacement

Sollte ein Alutech Rahmen durch einen Sturz oder Unfall einen irreparablen Defekt erleiden, so bieten wir ein sog. Crash-Replacement an. Das bedeutet, dass der defekte Rahmen bzw. das defekte Rahmenbauteil gegen eine Zuzahlung getauscht wird. Die Höhe der Zuzahlung sind 50% des Neupreises des entsprechenden Bauteils, Preise finden sich in der Rubrik __Ersatz & Tuningteile__ oder können auf Anfrage mitgeteilt werden. Diese Regelung gilt nicht für Verschleißteile wie z.B. Lager, Buchsen, etc. außerdem muss der komplette Rahmen zur Prüfung zu Alutech eingeschickt werden. Das defekte Bauteil kann nach dem Tausch leider nicht herausgegeben werden."
(steht hier:  https://alutech-cycles.com/True-Support)

_
Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Makke (24. April 2018)

Anfrage habe ich direkt am Freitag gestellt ... eine erste Rückmeldung kam auch direkt. aber noch keine Details zur Abwicklung und Ersatzteillage.


----------



## Ralf_T (24. April 2018)

...na dann drück ich Dir die Daumen für eine schnelle und günstige Lösung!
Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Service von Alutec waren zumindest bisher sehr gut.
Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Ralf_T (3. Mai 2018)

Hi Makke,
gibt's schon was Neues in Sachen Ersatz für die Sitzstrebe?

Ich hatte leider letzten Freitag  bereits den ersten Schaden am neuen Bike 

Ich habe die Schraube zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe links verloren. Leider hat die Gewindebuchse dabei am Sitzrohr eine große und tiefe Schramme hinterlassen.
Erste Rückmeldung von Jürgen habe ich dazu bereits, morgen werde ich noch mit ihm telefonieren. Mal sehen wie die Geschichte ausgeht. Ich hoffe, der Rahmen ist an der Stelle durch den Schaden nicht geschwächt...
Ein Garantiefall ist das angeblich nicht, der Fahrer muss dafür Sorge tragen, dass alle Schrauben fest sind - Hmmmmmm, aber wer prüft schon vor jeder Ausfahrt alle seine HB Schrauben?
Naja aber wie gesagt, morgen gibt's sicher mehr Info dazu.
Schöner Mist auf Alle Fälle...

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Clemensius (3. Mai 2018)

Ich habe ein Teibun 2.0. Es ist jetzt etwas älter als ein Jahr und mein absolutes Traumbike. Allerdings ist mir von Anfang an auf gefallen, dass ich einen Versatz in der forderen Dämpferaufnahme habe von fast 2 mm. Sprich, ich muss vorne den Dämpfer reindrücken und er steht etwas unter seitlicher Spannung. Jetzt ist er gerade das 4. Mal in Reparatur in einem Jahr. Bisher habe ich dafür nichts gezahlt. Laut Alutech, wäre das kein Problem. Ich hab da meine Zweifel. Selbst das Lösen des forderen Aufnahmeblocks hat nichts gebracht. 

Mittlerweile habe ich einen Ersatzdämpfer und dieser fällt perfekt in die fordere Aufnahme. Der von Alutech verbaute Monarch DA Plus ist gerade bei SRAM. Kurz zum Schaden: nach ca. 1-1,5cm einfedern fühlt man ein deutliches Docken. Danach läuft er völlig normal weiter. Auch das Ansprechverhalten ist normal. 

Meine Frage: Hab ich irgendwas bei der Montage falsch gemacht, oder hab ich schlicht und ergreifend einen Montagsdämpfer? Man sieht an den Buchsen eine ungleichmäßige Abnutzung und kann nachvollziehen, dass dieser Dämpfer schräg läuft. 

Meinen Rahmen möchte ich nicht zu Alutech einschicken und ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit mir eine exakte Lehre zu bauen, um einen Fehler im Rahmen auszuschließen.


----------



## terryx (3. Mai 2018)

Ralf_T schrieb:


> Schöner Mist auf Alle Fälle...



Na da hattest Du ja wirklich Pech.... Drücke Dir die Daumen daß das wirklich nur ein „Schönheitsfehler“ ist, den man mit einem Lackstift halbwegs kaschieren kann.


----------



## Ralf_T (7. Mai 2018)

Clemensius schrieb:


> Meinen Rahmen möchte ich nicht zu Alutech einschicken und ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit mir eine exakte Lehre zu bauen, um einen Fehler im Rahmen auszuschließen.



Hi Clemensius,

Wenn der Dämpfer seitlich verspannt ist kann das auf Dauer ja nicht gut sein.
Um den Rahmen zu prüfen must Du meiner Meinung nach keine genaue Lehre bauen. Eine Holzlatte oder ein 4Kant Rohr in der richtigen Länge sollte ausreichen. Quer auf dem Bohrständer ein 8er Loch gebohrt und mit Spacern/Beilagscheiben mittig in der Dämpferaufnahme montiert. Die Ungenauigkeit der Lehre kannst Du rausrechnen, indem Du sie ein zeweites mal um 180° (um die Längsachse) gedreht einbaust. Angenommen bei der ersten Messung steht Deine Lehre 2mm nach rechts ausser Mitte.  Bei der 2.Messung steht die Lehre nur noch 1mm nach rechts aus der Mitte. Dann ist Die Lehre 0,5mm schief, der Rahmen um 1,5mm nach rechts außer Mitte.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_T (7. Mai 2018)

terryx schrieb:


> Na da hattest Du ja wirklich Pech.... Drücke Dir die Daumen daß das wirklich nur ein „Schönheitsfehler“ ist, den man mit einem Lackstift halbwegs kaschieren kann.


Hi Terryx,
Die Schlechte Nachricht: Es ist kein Garantiefall
Die Gute Nachricht: Der Rahmen ist nicht gefährdet. Ich kann die Schramme selbst etwas verschleifen, um die Kerbwirkung zu reduzieren, Jürgen meinte an dieser Stelle sehe er keine Probleme, was die Belastungen angeht. Wenn mann es 100% "ungeschehen" machen möchte, könnte ich den Rahmen einschicken und aufschweißen/Verschleifen/neu beschichten lassen. Aber halt auf meine Kosten.
Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen das nun selbst zu verschleifen, und dünn zu lackieren. Die Stelle ist eh von der Dämpferwippe verdeckt, also optisch sowieso wurscht. Falls sich doch ein Riss bilden sollte (Ich werds im Auge behalten) kann ich es immer noch schweißen lassen.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## terryx (8. Mai 2018)

Hi Ralf,
na das heißt ja dann Glück im Unglück...  Weiterhin alles Gute mit dem schönen Rad!
Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## Ralf_T (18. Mai 2018)

...so, hab die üble Schramme gestern vorsichtig verschliffen, jetzt ist es "nur noch" eine sanfte Delle 
Habe so wenig wie nur möglich weggenommen (trotzdem ganz schön tief... ), und dann anschließend eine ganz dünne Schicht schwarzen Lack drüber gemacht, als Korrosionsschutz. Die Stelle werde ich nun immer mal wieder genau anschauen, in der Hoffnung dass sich da auch wirklich kein Riss bildet.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Damass (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo Ralf,

sieht nach guter Arbeit aus! Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass nix reißt! Ich hatte bei meiner Teibun im Unterrohr eine recht große Delle mit harter Kante. Die ist in drei Jahren auch nicht gerissen 

Beste Grüße
Damass


----------



## Makke (29. Mai 2018)

Mich hat zumindest das Pech getroffen, ich habe leider keine Aussicht auf Ersatzteile, kann ich auch nachvollziehen, ist eines aus der ersten Serie. Hatte gehofft, das ich eventuell einen neuen/gebrauchten Rahmen zum guten Kurs als Angebot bekommen ....  war leider nicht.
Man muss auch dazu sagen, das es sich nicht um einen Garantiefall handelt. 

Ich würde dennoch wieder ein Alutech kaufen, hatte echt viel Spaß mit dem Bike ... jetzt muss die Zeit bis dahin ein Giant den Task übernehmen.


----------



## ollo (30. Mai 2018)

Makke schrieb:


> Mich hat zumindest das Pech getroffen, ich habe leider keine Aussicht auf Ersatzteile, kann ich auch nachvollziehen, ist eines aus der ersten Serie. Hatte gehofft, das ich eventuell einen neuen/gebrauchten Rahmen zum guten Kurs als Angebot bekommen ....  war leider nicht.
> Man muss auch dazu sagen, das es sich nicht um einen Garantiefall handelt.
> 
> Ich würde dennoch wieder ein Alutech kaufen, hatte echt viel Spaß mit dem Bike ... jetzt muss die Zeit bis dahin ein Giant den Task übernehmen.




Sehr übel   vielleicht noch eine alternativ Idee, ich habe meine Fanes Allmountain von 26 Zoll auf 27,5 Zoll umgebaut, ist so zu sagen eine Teibun geworden. Zum Umbau habe ich die Sitzstreben von meiner Endurofanes 26 Zoll (die mit der radstandvesrtellung) genommen und dafür die Carbonsitzstrebe der Allmountain entfernt. Wenn du also eine Teibun mit Igus horstlinklager  hast passt auch eine entsprechende enduro sitzstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (30. Mai 2018)

müsste ich noch mal schauen, wäre ne Alternative


----------



## Pablo P. (3. Juni 2018)

Hat jemand von Euch ein Gewicht der aktuellen Teibun in der Trail Ausstattung inkl. absenkbarer Sattelstütze?


----------



## Ralf_T (3. Juni 2018)

Hi Pablo,

mein 2016/2017er Teibun ist ähnlich ausgestattet, und wiegt incl. absenkbarer Stütze 13,2kg ohne Pedale. Ich hab ein Ex-Testbike, auf dem recht schwere Reifen (WTB Vigilante/Trailboss in der Tough-Variante mit doppelter Karkasse) montiert waren. Die haben ich gegen Schwalbe Hans Dampf /Nobby Nic in der leichten Snake Skin Variante getauscht, tubeless montiert. Sonst keine gewichtsreduzierenden Umbauten. 
Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Pablo P. (4. Juni 2018)

Super, danke dir! Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## Ralf_T (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo Pablo, 
ich habe es in Rahmengröße M.
Mit folgender Aussstattung, für detaillierte Vergleiche ;-)

*Teibun 2.0 Rahmengröße M, Details:*

Farbe/Design:  schwarz eloxiert, weiße Decals
Dämpfer:          Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air 200x57mm
Gabel:              RockShox Pike 27,5" RCT3 SoloAir 160mm, 15mm TA, schwarz, tapered
Steuersatz:      Tange Seiki tapered (ZS44/ZS56), schwarz
Vorbau:            Answer ATAC AME 31,8 schwarz 30mm
Lenker:            Answer Pro Taper Expert 780DH schwarz/weiß
Griffe:              Ergon GE1 Slim Factory
Sattelklemme: Aluminium Innensechskant
Sattelstütze:    Race Face Turbine (Verstellbereich: 150mm)
Sattel:              Selle Italia Flite Custom Tuned (abgepolstert, Ziegenleder, 195gr.)
Schalthebel:    SRAM GX SL 11-fach, schwarz
Schaltwerk:     SRAM GX 1x11-fach long-cage, schwarz
Umwerfer:       ohne, Kettenführung Scott (für Genius/Scale/Spark)
Kurbelsatz:      e*thirteen TRS+, 170mm, 30Z, schwarz
Innenlager:      e*thirteen BSA 68/73mm, schwarz
Kette:              SRAM PC-X1 11-fach
Kassette:        SRAM XG-1150 11-fach 10-42T
Bremsen:        Magura MT5 203/180mm
Laufräder:       WTB Frequency Team i23 / DT370 27,5"; 15x100mm / 12x142mm
Bereifung:       Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo, 27.5 x 2.35, SnakeSkin, TL Easy, Addix soft
Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo, 27.5 x 2.35, SnakeSkin, TL Easy, Addix Speedgrip
Schläuche:     Tubeless, Felgenband TESA 4289 in 25mm, je 60ml Schwalbe DocBlue
Pedale:           Shimano XT PD-M 780 (340gr.)
Gewicht:         ca. 13,2kg (ohne Pedale)

(Details in grün nicht Serie, wurden nachträglich modifiziert)

Einige (für meinen Geschmack zu schwere) Teile sollen in nächster Zeit noch ausgetauscht werden:
Der Lenker (405gr. DH Prügel), weicht einem Syntace Vector Alu.
Die Kasette (394gr) wird, wenn sie verschlissen ist gegen eine 1180 oder 1195 getauscht (Je nach Kontostand ;-))
Die LRer werden gegen selbst gebaute mit breiteren Felgen (e* Thirteen TRS+, i28mm) und leichteren Naben (DT350 SP 28H) ersetzt. 
Das spart in Summe dann nochmal knapp 600 gr. 

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Pablo P. (4. Juni 2018)

Sauber, danke! Überlege, mir eine Teibun zu holen, mit 20mm extra Spacern unterm Vorbau, um so in L auf ca. 630mm Stack zu kommen, der für meinen gebeutelten Rücken und mein Fahrgewohnheiten passend wäre, und so eigentlich nur beim neuen Canyon Spectral oder aber bei 29ern vorkommt. Da bei mir Spieltrieb aber vor Vollgas kommt, will ich eigentlich bei 27,5 bleiben..

...zufällig jemand ein Bild von einer Teibun in L mit extra Spacern drauf?


----------



## Ralf_T (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo Teibun Fahrer und Schrauber,

Ich habe bei mir die Kettenführung von Scott (Genius / Scale / Spark ab Modell 2015) montiert.
Das Teil ist einfach, leicht (27g), unschlagbar günstig(10,95€) und passt perfekt.
Lediglich zwei passende Unterlegscheiben musste ich noch rauskramen, damit die Kette schön mittig durchläuft. (siehe 3. Bild, Messingscheibe zw. Rahmen und der Führung)
Bisher ist mir damit kein einziges mal die Kette abgesprungen.
...nur so als Anregung ;-)

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Thebike69 (28. August 2018)

Hi Teibun 1.0 Fahrer, ein Freund hat an seinem 2015er das Tretlager zerlegt da er dachte es sei defekt.
Nun weiß er nicht mehr 100% wie es zusammen gehört.
Kann uns da jemand weiterhelfen?
Gruß
Mike


----------



## Makke (29. August 2018)

wie zerlegt?
Ist ja nicht so schwer ... mach mal ein paar detaillierte Angaben.


----------



## Thebike69 (29. August 2018)

Makke schrieb:


> wie zerlegt?
> Ist ja nicht so schwer ... mach mal ein paar detaillierte Angaben.



Ist etwas schwierig, da ich krankheitsbedingt bettlägerig bin und er Wechselschicht Arbeitet.
Er hat die Kurbel ausgebaut und weiß die genaue Reihenfolge nicht mehr.
Ich habe eine SramKurbel da kenne ich die Einbau Reihenfolge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (29. August 2018)

erst die Lager ... dann die Kurbel. 
Links und rechts kann man wegen dem Gewinde eher nicht verwechseln bei den Lagerschalen. Unterlegscheiben kommen, wenn ich nicht irre, eh nicht zum Einsatz.


----------



## A_Fischer (29. August 2018)

Hab die gleiche Kettenführung


----------



## A_Fischer (29. August 2018)

Würd ich auch sagen. Erst die Lagerschalen links und rechts. Wenn dann links ne Unterlegscheibe. Dann würde ich rechts die Kurbel mit Achse reinschieben (durch die Lagerschalen) und dann links den Kurbelarm an die Achse schrauben. Bei mir mit nem Imbus. Gut fest ziehen. Bei machen Kurbeln gibts noch nen Einsteller auf der Kurbelachse zum Achsspiel einstellen. Sollte dann so eingestellt werden, dass kein Spiel ist (wenn man an den Kurbelarmen hin und her drückt).
Grüßle


----------



## COLKURTZ (29. August 2018)

Das Teibun 1.0 hat ein BSA Tretlager mit *73mm* Breite.

In der unteren Tabelle suchst Du Dir jetzt den Hersteller deines Tretlagers. D. h. gibt 2 Möglichkeiten für die "Unterlagscheiben", außer Du hättest was ausgefalleneres wie zB eine e13 Kurbel. Also:

SRAM keine Spacer verwenden

Shimano ein Spacer rechts = Antriebsseite = Kurbel mit Kettenblatt

Und:
Die Spacer gehören zwischen Rahmen und Schale = gehören nicht zwischen Schale und Kurbel.

Alles klar?


----------



## Thebike69 (29. August 2018)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Das Teibun 1.0 hat ein BSA Tretlager mit *73mm* Breite.
> 
> In der unteren Tabelle suchst Du Dir jetzt den Hersteller deines Tretlagers. D. h. gibt 2 Möglichkeiten für die "Unterlagscheiben", außer Du hättest was ausgefalleneres wie zB eine e13 Kurbel. Also:
> 
> ...



Er hat eine *e13TRSr Kurbel


----------



## COLKURTZ (29. August 2018)

Tretlager ist dann auch von e13?

Dann wie bei Shimano,  wenn eine TRS oder LG1 Kurbel verbaut wird.  1 Spacer 2.5 mm auf der Antriebsseite.


----------



## Ralf_T (29. August 2018)

Jepp,
ein Spacer ist auch bei meinem Teibun 2.0 auf der Antriebsseite unter der Lagerschale.
Lagerschalen bei BSA haben rechts/links Gewinde. Nicht verwechseln!
Beim E13 TRS+  Innenlager (2016er) sitzt auf der linken Kubel ein Einstellmechanismus für das Axialspiel.Den kann man bei der Gelegenheit reinigen und etwas ölen. Unbedingt vor dem Aufziehen der Kurbel ganz zurückdrehen!
Konussitz der Kurbel sehr gut fetten und Kurbel nicht zu fest anknallen. (Das Anbziehergewinde ist saukurz und reißt gerne aus).
Gruß, Ralf

Edit: 
Anbei die Montageanleitung von der e*13 homepage...


----------



## nukleon69 (31. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe da mal ne frage an alle hier die mit dem Teibun 2.0 Erfahrung haben.
Ich bin am überlegen mir eins zuzulegen nur habe ich eine kleine Frage dazu kann ich mit dem gutem Stück auch mal an einem Besuch im bikepark denken?
Also nur Mal so etwas raues runter ballern aber keine hohen und weiten Drops da ich die eh nicht fahre aber schon etwas anspruchsvolle Strecken mit Wurzeln und Stein Passagen. So wie z.b Andreas Berg falls denn jemand kennt. War sonnst immer auf nehm downhiller unterwegs aber will mir jetzt was zulegen womit ich auch Touren Fahren kann.


----------



## ollo (31. Dezember 2018)

nukleon69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe da mal ne frage an alle hier die mit dem Teibun 2.0 Erfahrung haben.
> Ich bin am überlegen mir eins zuzulegen nur habe ich eine kleine Frage dazu kann ich mit dem gutem Stück auch mal an einem Besuch im bikepark denken?
> Also nur Mal so etwas raues runter ballern aber keine hohen und weiten Drops da ich die eh nicht fahre aber schon etwas anspruchsvolle Strecken mit Wurzeln und Stein Passagen. So wie z.b Andreas Berg falls denn jemand kennt. War sonnst immer auf nehm downhiller unterwegs aber will mir jetzt was zulegen womit ich auch Touren Fahren kann.



Moin, ich hatten zwar nur den Vorgänger des Teibun das Allmountain mit 26 zoll laufrädern und 150 mm im heck aber damit konnte man wunderbar im Park fahren (st. Andreas Berg, thale, braunlage ) . Kleine Kicker  hat es auch überstanden (max.80 cm) . Ich würde in deine überlegung zum teibun auch das Tofane als 29 zöller in betracht ziehen, macht  etwas mehr spass bei touren und im park steht es dem teibun in nichts nach........ ausser das die xl räder kaum noch in die kabinenlifte passen  guten rutsch und viel Spass bei der Entscheidungsfindung ........ das Fanes in 27,5 ist auch nicht schlecht und nicht mal schwerer wie das Teibun, hat aber 170 mm und ist auch tourentauglich  ..... Entscheidungen über 
Entscheidungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukleon69 (31. Dezember 2018)

ja das fanes habe ich auch schon in betracht gezogen aber ich denk ich sollte mit 160mm schon ganz gut hin kommen.
und danke wünsche auch einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr 
und danke für die info ^^


----------



## terryx (2. Januar 2019)

Natürlich kann man mit nem Teibun Wurzelteppiche und Steinfelder befahren - es handelt sich um ein Enduro. Kann man übrigens mit einem Allmountain genauso....


----------



## Ralf_T (2. Januar 2019)

Das Teibun ist absolut tourengeeignet. Klettert klasse und tritt sich dank straffem kaum wippendem Hinterbau richtig effektiv. Sitzposition ist ebenfalls perfekt um gut bergauf zu kommen, steiler Sitzwinkel und langer Reach helfen da ungemein. Bergab kannst es damit zweifelsohne auch laufen lassen. Ist schließlich ein waschechtes Enduro. Ich bin seit diesem Jahr glücklicher Besitzer eines Teibuns, und nach wie vor hellauf begeistert von dessen Allround Fähigkeiten. Ich fahr meist alles was ich runter düse auch vorher hoch. Und das klappt mit dem Teibun trotz potentem Fahrwerk echt sehr gut. Mit etwas Tuning bekommt man das Teibun auch knapp unter 13kg - wenn es denn sein muss.
Gruß, Ralf


----------



## ole73 (10. Juli 2019)

Servus
Da es wahrscheinlich keine Teibun 3.0 geben wird werde ich wohl bald auf die Fanes umsteigen "müssen".
Ist der Unterschied zwischen der Tebun 2.0 und der Fanes 6.0 gross, wenn man fährt und was merke ich am Meisten?

Grüsse
Ole


----------



## Makke (10. Juli 2019)

Das Teibun ist deutlich direkter vom Fahrverhalten, der Hinterbau hat mehr Progression ... das Fanes daher etwas plüschiger ...


----------



## ole73 (12. Juli 2019)

Ich hoffe ich kann bald mal eine Fanes 6.0 fahren. Wenn das so ist bin ich mir leider nicht sicher ob ich mit der Fanes glücklich werde. 

Lieber Jürgen bitte bringt bald die Teibun 3.0!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mg! (16. August 2019)

Also von der Alutech Homepage ist das Teibun jetzt verschwunden-sieht also nicht gut aus für ein 3.0


----------

